# First Time IVF Thread Dec 12/Jan 13 Continued .....



## Martha Moo

New home Ladies for lots more chatting and support

[csv=]
Name, stage, EDD/OTD/TX start date

Joe1977,  , EDD 18/10/13
Anrol,  , EDD 17/03/14
Mrsb33,  , EDD 09/10/13
stacey87,  , EDD 07/01/14
Bearbones1,   , EDD 25/12/13
2ndtimearound,  , EDD 26/10/13

[/csv]


----------



## joe1977

Many thanks for all your help Donna!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Yipeeeeeeeeeeee!!

So whats the news guys!?!? Hows everyone getting on?

Oh my gosh STILL waiting for my scan, i swear it has gone sooooooo slowly!!!!! Monday morning, 10.30am. Terrified and excited all at the same time!

xxxx


----------



## joe1977

Hi 2ndtime so nice to hear from you, I have missed you all!

Me, based on standard calculations I am now 8 weeks and 2 days and everything is going great. Nausea is still here all day long with lots of food aversions and peculiar cravings but fortunately not actually being sick!!!

I have had my 12 week scan date - 9th April so I will actually be 12 weeks and 6 days. Registered with the midwife so should gewt that appointment soon as well. Everything is going quickly and i can't wait for the next 4 weeks to pass 

Oooh not long till your scan now, keep being excited and don't allow terror to get you. It will be worth the wait xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi Joe!! Wow sounds like it's all going really well, apart from the nausea but that is a reassuring sign! I've just started having all day nausea which I'm hoping is a really good sign but will have to wait and see on Monday. Not long until your 12 week scan! Will you start telling everyone after that? When will you tell your SD? How's things with your boss?

xxx


----------



## joe1977

everyone will know come 12 weeks including the boss - might help give me a bit of security as he knows I will be taking time off
I know what you mean about the nausea, I keep telling myself at 2 / 4 / 6am that it is worth it.... oh and the additional trips to the loo all night long 
we plan to tell SD and my nephews by showing them the scan piccie and explaining what it is xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

hey guysssss
finally found how to access this thread,
bit busy now but just wanted to say best of luck tomorrow 2nd time round, its been a long wait, but sooooooooooooo worth it
hope u are not too nervous
hi to Joe 
will post more tomorrow
x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi!!!!!! Scan in an hour and a half!! will write more later, jellybaby glad you found us!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## joe1977

good luck 2ndtime, can't wait to hear your news!   xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

2nd time round? All ok? Hoping u have great news
Xoxo jelly


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hiya!!!!!!!!!

GREAT NEWS I'M PREGNANT! hehe! oh my gosh, got my self so worked up before scan, decided it was going to be bad news. was so snappy with DH and shaking and getting silly. Lay down and closed my eyes when she started scan then she just said "ah yes there he is, lovely" and i burst into tears! in the right place and strong little heart beat. I was so overwhelmed, and even DH shed a tear!! just so happy!!!!!!!!! 7 weeks exactly today so still 5 weeks before out of the "danger" zone but just feels so real now.

Thankyou so much for all your support! How are you both getting on?


----------



## jellybaby81

Yaaaaaaaay!!!! Great news. Such relief i remember it well!
Thats fab chuffed for u. I cried at my scan too but from sheer shock.
Now i am in new limbo.... Waiting for next scan. Hard to rest easy till 12 w really. Have 2 yr old b day party to organise so keeping busy plus oh yeah work.... When i am not.obsessing bout babies!!!
Was thinking we need to give u a new name! Quite a mouthful 2nd time. Jelly and joe much easier!
Im really julie by the way
sleep well guys and babies! Yay
x


----------



## joe1977

really please for you 2ndtime, told you it would all be ok!!
Waiting game is Ok as long as you don't over analyse every symptom or twinge.
I find my nausea is worse when I am not in work - perhaps because I think about it more then??
Absolutely starving today and keep munching on everything -  need to wait another hour till I eat my lunch argggghhhhh  
Still exhausted and find even a set of stairs hard work - starting to make me feel really unfit.
Our scan is booked for 4 weeks today so not long now - hopefully it won't feel like months.
Hope you're both ok xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hello girls!

Thanks for the message and invite Joe, I'd tried to follow the link in our group but couldn't get it to work.

Congratulations 2nd time on your scan, ivf would be so much simpler if you could switch your brain off to stop all the doubts and unnecessary stress! I'm 2 weeks and 2 days from my 12 week scan, I can't wait to come out of the pregno closet! Ivf is such a secret process I'm just used to telling lies now as needed. When's your 12 jelly?

It's so lovely to see you're all doing well, I miss our little group xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey mrsb
yes its nice to have a mini board i find the early scan one to hard to keep up with its mental!
How are u keeping? Told many? I have told my boss, my sisters and my mum.
I got a letter from hosp today to say my first appt (equivalent to 12 wk scan) is next tues 19th! I will only be 9.5 wks! Think its cos of twins.... I will attend a special clinic.
Cant believe its so soon.
Super tired today... In bed now
hows everyone else?


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi jelly, yes I'm also tucked up in bed. How exciting for your scan! It's so lovely that you're expecting twins, my friend has ivf twins and they're magic. We have good twins groups in my area for support and playgroup type stuff, might be worth seeing what you have in your area (if you haven't already) Our close family know, my boss at work and a few close friends who knew we were having ivf. I've been trying to avoid anyone who doesn't need to know if possible and that's been hard work, even with all the hibernation! Have you told many? 

X


----------



## jellybaby81

Have told 5 people in total. Think will get big fast tho due to second pregnancy and twins.
As for support/ play groups.... There is nothing in my area. Nada. Im in Ire and uk seems so much better for that type of thing.
The 28th not far away niw!
Will u do gender scan?


----------



## Wookster

Hi

Just wanted to say thanks joe for the invite....haven't got time at the mo to post but will pop back soon to update
And respond to your posts glad to have found u all again xxx


----------



## joe1977

lovely to hear from everyone and glad you're all starting to find our new group!!

I am trying not to tell anyone, the only people who know are those that knew we were going through the treatment - parents / siblings / my 4 best friends and DH's 3 closest friends. Looking forward to going public!!

Nice early scan for you Jelly how exciting!!!

I plan to do gender scan as there are so many lovely things to buy for a boy or a girl.

P.S. I was going to reply last night but fell asleep somewhere between 8:15 and this morning  xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi all!  

Lovely to see you all. How are you getting on MrsB? Not long until your follow up now Wookster, hope all goes well on Monday.

Just a quick stop in as we're going away for a few days to celebrate birthday (and now pregnancy yipee!) etc. Can't wait to get away and relax!

When's everyones due dates? Lost track a little bit. Jelly guess you're first as you're having twins? So exciting! I'm due 28th October. Oh, and I'm Becca.


----------



## stacey87

Hi guys! Finally found this thread (only because I posted on the wrong thread ha oooopsies). 

WOW congrats to those that got their BFP and congrats to you Jellybaby on your twins, how exciting! 

It's nice to follow the ladies through from dec/jan thread! 

I had my failed cycle review in feb and then my nurse consult yesterday, get my drugs delivered tomorrow and then start all over again   just want to get cracking now and hopefully my second go will enable me to join you in with the BFPs! 

Hope everybody is well   xx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi wookster and Stacey, so nice to hear from you. I know a few girls for whom second time ivf bought them the babies they were hoping for so I have everything crossed and every confidence that it will happen for you. I hope you don't find the pregnancy talk too upsetting. I had a friend who was pregnant through ivf through our journey and it helped me keep the faith, I hope it does for you too. 

Lots of  

Mrsb x


----------



## stacey87

Thanks Mrsb, I don't mind all this pregnancy talk it's lovely to see   certainly gives me hope that it can happen anyway xx


----------



## joe1977

nice to hear from you Stacey and so glad everything is moving forward, will keep everything crossed for you 
xxx


----------



## stacey87

Thanks joe   is it your 12week scan in 4week? Bet it's so exciting xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello 

Stacey87

Glad you found the thread, wishing you lots of luck with your upcoming treatment and hope you are soon joining in with the pregnancy talk 

Wookster hope you are doing ok honey

Joe1977, mrsb33, 2ndtimearound and jellybaby81 hope you are all well

Wait until the 12 w scan argh, hope the time passes quickly for you all.

I will continue (for the moment) to be volunteer for your thread so if you need help with anything drop me a PM

Donna


----------



## holiday_girl

Thanks Donna x


----------



## joe1977

Thanks Donna   everything is good and only 26 sleeps till a late 12 weeks scan!!
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi all
uggghhhh having a worrisome day for.no reason. Just worry creeping in re next scan. When will it end?  did everyone here just have the one scan so far? Just keep thinking that one may not make it etc...
Also have no MS just a bit tired bit swollen etc but with twins ud expect ti be flat out!
Sorry for moany post
jelly


----------



## Anrol

Good morning everyone,

Nice to see everyone is progressing so well with your pregnancies!

Stacey87 - I had a failed cycle review last week, but I have been told that I won't get my second cycle until I've been on the waiting list again so I have to wait 9 - 12 months. Bit gutted tbh but there's nothing I can do about it.  

It's lovely to see all the familiar name on here and keep up with you all. 

Got to shoot, dog's need walking before it pours down.

Catch up soon lovely ladies. x


----------



## stacey87

Anrol (sorry I have to laugh my iPad changed your name to Arnold!!) nooooo way as if you have to go back on the waiting list, which clinic is that at? I mean, sorry you ended up having to have a failed cycle review   but to be told you have to go back on the waiting list must be so disheartening and upsetting   xxx


----------



## joe1977

I agree, that sucks. Have not seen that with anyone else and think it is highly unfair of your clinic   xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hello lovely ladies,

Thrilled to see your BFPs and jelly ... Eeeeeeek!!!!!!! Please don't worry, although I know I would be too, your scan will be here soon. Xxxx

Hi Stacey   glad you are getting back on the journey soon, when will you start?  Are you doing the same protocol??

Anrol that is utter crap.... I've nvr heard anything so ridiculous, why on earth do they do that?  I'd be moving clinics if you have to wait that long all over again and between each cycle. I'm really sorry to hear it, it must be so frustrating and upsetting. Xxx

AFM. Well I started DR again exactly 1 month after my last OTD.  Had my baseline scan on Thursday and all was well so have started estradiol tablets to start building the lining.  It takes a while to build up as my next scan is not until 30 march and if it is 8mm or more I will have transfer on April 9th. So it's quote a long process doing a frozen cycle but I feel much less anxious about it all.  We have also fought hard to have two embryos transferred so that's what we will do. (If they survive the thaw of course)

Sorry for rambling. Hope everyone is doing well

Lots of love xx


----------



## Anrol

Hey guys, 

I'm a bit shocked to be honest. I thought it was normal procedure until I came on here. Now that I've realised it's not its bothering me. 

This just seems to have taken over my life forever with no end in sight any time soon. So yes ladies, it is utter crap. I think I may phone the clinic on Monday to find out why.

Other than that though it's so nice to see all the old familiar names!

Stacey I've been called Arnold a couple of times on here, it makes me giggle too.

Sorry for lack of personals but I'm off to celebrate Wales outstanding win in the rugby (sorry all you English ladies!)


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones! Hello and lovely to hear from you, glad things are going well so far with your frozen cycle! It does sound abit long and drawn out but I'm guessing it's not as intense as a fresh cycle with all the injectios etc?? I'm very sure it's intense in its own way though, fingers crossed they thaw fine and you get the two embies put back as you wish. Im just waiting on af to arrive, will prob be back end of next week at the earliest, then I can have the prostap inj, will then have to book pre stimms scan for two week after, so it's going to be April time when the nitty gritty of it all starts again. Same protocol but adding metformin and starting at a high dose of stimms in the hope my ovaries play abit sooner this time! just want to get started properly now though, hate waiting. xx

Anrol I def think you should phone the clinic and ask why, it's such a long wait to start again xx

Jelly hope you are feeling abit better today, we are all allowed a moany day, when is your next scan? xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Joe got your message, thank you.

How are you all doing?

Sorry I have been absent since our BFN, back to see where all my cycle buddies are?


----------



## Bearbones1

Stacey it is much less intense. And I feel much better, no headaches yet  . Glad you're starting V soon, come on AF. Heehee xxx

Hi Cardall, hope you're ok xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi bearbones feel much better now, had a tough few weeks. Glad you seem better too chick.


----------



## jellybaby81

Wow guys the old gang is back together!!!!! Yay. Fair play to joe for organising it.
Stacey bearbones cardal and anrol glad u found us, missed u guys!
Stacey next scan is tues 8am at maternity hospital. My clinic have released me now. Scary stuff but nuce to joining the average pregnant woman also.
3 people have asked me in the last 4 wks if i am preg? V odd i must be very transparent. Granted they were family and a close friend but no one knew we were having treatment so its odd all the same?
Joe and becca/2nd time  all good with u guys?


----------



## PixieMcG

Jelly baby I'm so pleased your cycle worked, congratulations huni.  Our thread went through a lot of negatives and then I dropped off for a bit im so glad we're back together again.

Jelly baby how many weeks are you?

Thanks joe.


----------



## joe1977

Hi all, pleased you all came over and I really wanted to keep in touch with you all so yay for joining!!  

wow bearbones not that long, only 3 weeks till transfer maybe so fingers crossed!
Anrol, I would definitely speak with clinic and ask them to justify why you have to wait so long.
Stacey keep positive as time will pass quickly.
Cardall, lovely to see you hope you're ok.
Jelly they do say twins show quicker......

AFM I look completely bloated and have all day nausea which is really getting me down. I don't want to eat but when I do I feel better for a few mins and then bad again. BB's aren't as sore now so must be getting used to the hormones. Still waiting for midwife appointment grrrr. DH is about to land in Ghana so I am on my lonesome with my two cats till next sunday  

Hope you're all ok today, only 9 more working days till the 4 day weekend and less than 3 weeks till my 12 weeks woohooo!!!! xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Joe I'm sure all is well huni, I'm doing okay now. Praying cycle no 2 works for us. Cx


----------



## jellybaby81

Cardall i am only 9 wks but the hosp gave me 10wk scan instead of 12 due to twins. What i would give to have a little peek hole inside...great to see u getting ready for cycle 2 and sorry the last few wks have been so tough. The forward planning can work wonders though
joe is time dragging for u?
Happy paddys day to all
x


----------



## PixieMcG

jellybaby, i am glad they are giving you the scan a few weeks early, gives you peace of mind.  i hoped for twins on our last cycle but it wasnt to be, on the other hand i am looking forward now rather than dwelling on the past.  

I have a provisional date in may, i had asked my boss for time off end of may begining of june for our wedding anniversary before i knew my dates and he said he couldnt give me the time off, im now going to be on my two week wait at that time and really worried about having to work through.


----------



## joe1977

Hi Cardall, what work do you do?


----------



## PixieMcG

i work office based but its very fast paced and highly stressful and long hours, im just worried about others perceptions, i spend a lot of time in meetings with senior management and dont want my emotional state to effect there opinions.  people in my work are very judgemental and its difficult to change it.


----------



## joe1977

Hi cardall, I can appreciate that as i am a commercial manager with a seriously stressful role. The way i work means that i run a lot of projects so i preempted the situation and said i was working on a data project. This made everyone leave me alone to get on with it. This gave me quiet time for the two weeks but enough to keep my mind busy. Do you have any options like this? Xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hello all!

Just got back this evening, need to go and unpack and have a read through all the messages, glad lots have joined, so great to keep in touch. Will reply later or tomorrow with personals! Afm, all is well, had a lovely time away (Except throwing up every morning but actually it's a lovely little reminder that all is well). 8 weeks today...

Becca
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wookster

Hey fellow friends

Glad we are back together !

Lovely to see how everyone is doing.

I went for my review appt today and they can kick of my frozen cycle as from now - so pleased though i would have to wait til next bleed.

So in approx 21 days I will start down regging again for 2 weeks and then progynova to thicken lining for about 2 weeks and then egg transfer! YAY
So all in about 7 weeks til 2ww.
So bought a little bottle of bubbly to celebrate as i wasn't expecting it so soon..well it would be rude not too! fingers crossed the two little embies survive the thaw!

xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi joe, I have let my boss know but I'm more a line manager so as and when issues kick off I deal with them, not easy to plan for. They say it doesn't matter about outcome but with this being my last funded cycle it's scares me.

Wookster and 2nd time around hello again. 

Wookster I would celebrate too huni, I'm on a diet as I have two weddings in April and one in may.  Tying not to drink for any of them and have a detox 

Cx


----------



## joe1977

Hope you had a nice time Becca and only 4 weeks till you hit the 12 week point woohoo!!

Fantastic news wookster and i don't blame you, hopefully it will be a long time till your next one  

Xxxx


----------



## joe1977

I see cardall, i have 4 girls and a guy i look after but as we are a small close team i told the girls what i was going through. It worked well as they stood up and didn't turn to me for everything. Do you have anyone else who you can trust to help under delegation? Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

I hope so joe, we shall see how we get on over the next few weeks. 

I'm just so tired of work and not being pregnant, that sounds so horrible.


----------



## Wookster

yes i feel elated tonight for the last few weeks felt in limbo/really down as i am sure a few of you will understand but things are happening again we have dates to aim for now!
xx


----------



## joe1977

I was so glad when i got my bfp as my colleague told us she was pregnant just after Christmas, they had only been married 2 months and being Christian had abstained! I am fed up of work and have waited 15 years to get here. All worth it xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

I feel your pain joe, 5 ladies at work in a year off maternity and 4 of my friends, one who has had two since we have been trying. Omg sometimes I want to cry. Positive thinking next time.

Cx


----------



## joe1977

Have to be positive, my sister already had 1 son and had a further three while we were trying. Wouldn't mind but she was always told she would never have children whilst I was told I was healthy and fine - go figure!!!!

Always hard seeing people go through pregnancy when you can't xxx


----------



## stacey87

Hi ladies, just a quick question...has anybody had a sick note for work when they had their previous treatment? Last time I had a week off (booked as hol at work) and went back 3 days after embryo transfer. This time I want more time off so I can rest more (am a vet nurse and on my feet 9 hours a day-and can be quite strenuous and stressful at times) so I have provisionally booked nearly 3 week off around the time I think EC will be but I'm not sure whether to just get a sick note then I'm not having to use alot of my holiday days....sounds abit cheeky from my works point of view but from my point of view I want to be saving as many holidays as I can, especially if treatment works x


----------



## joe1977

Hi stacey, not too sure on this. I worked and was never offered a sick note. If you can get one and are happy to be on SSP for a couple of weeks then do it. Only concern I would have is that I would spend too much time thinking about things and analysing every sign ache or symptom. Sure you know what's best for you  xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey stacey i kinda agree with joe too much time to think is not good!
I took one wk off from ec to transfer and went back day after transfer. Am also in my feet prob 7 hrs a day at work and was also lifting toddler at home if its going to work it will i think. But obvs its up to u!
Afm.just back from hosp what a busy place....
Twins doing well,was v nervous as have practically no symptoms...
Just happy both are measuring well and heart rates good
hi to all...
Another rainy, mucky day
x


----------



## jellybaby81

Sorry stacey meant to say got a letter from my doc not clinic to get time off was not going to touch my holidays!! But wanted it private so asked gp for cert
x


----------



## stacey87

I had a week off last time, had embryo transfer on the Wednesday and went back to work on the Saturday, obviously my embie never stuck so I'm just trying to do things abit differently this time, I don't mind so much with the lifting but obviously there's the anaesthetic gasses etc and even though I wasn't at home all day to think and ponder it was still all I thought about at work because everyone was asking questions, people wondering why I wasn't up for lifting 40kg dogs etc, that seemed to me to be more stressful, plus I do on call etc. so this time I've decided to take mre time off, not just for the rest but just so I don't have to listen to everybody ask questions everyday, ive learnt from last time not to sit on google and over analyse every single symptom. 

Thanks for the response though ladies, it's always nice to see what others do and what others think. 

Jelly so glad your twins are doing well!   xx


----------



## Martha Moo

stacey87 said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick question...has anybody had a sick note for work when they had their previous treatment? Last time I had a week off (booked as hol at work) and went back 3 days after embryo transfer. This time I want more time off so I can rest more (am a vet nurse and on my feet 9 hours a day-and can be quite strenuous and stressful at times) so I have provisionally booked nearly 3 week off around the time I think EC will be but I'm not sure whether to just get a sick note then I'm not having to use alot of my holiday days....sounds abit cheeky from my works point of view but from my point of view I want to be saving as many holidays as I can, especially if treatment works x


Hello Stacey

My first treatment i was signed off by my gp from starting stims for 4 weeks, (due to stress of commuting as clinic was 100 miles away) he put on the certificate hospital treatment (didnt stipulate what kind of treatment) all i would say is plan something in for a few hours each day to keep your mind occupied or else you will drive yourself barmy!

Donna


----------



## stacey87

Cheers Donna, I drove myself barmy last time and that's with working 45hr weeks, how I found the time to think, google, symptom spot, I'll never know, but I was horrendous. Feeling much more prepared this time and to be honest just looking forward to the time off really., I'm sure the dogs will keep me occupied and I might make a start on more decorating x


----------



## PixieMcG

Jelly baby that's brill.  

Stacey I booked holidays last time and then went back to work after ET, I worked from home the first day after then back into the office.  I don't lift but I do have a very stressful job and found it a distraction however I also had bfn and now don't know what to do next time around.


----------



## stacey87

Cardall that's abit like how I feel, i went back to work last time and barely had any time off really, but in my head I think well that didn't do me any favours because I still got a bfn, and i bled 7days after embryo transfer before otd despite being on a high dose of progesterone, so now I'm thinking maybe I should just take the time off so I feel less stressed and so I know it's not work thats causing bfn (I know thats abit drastic), but you never know. I just feel I need to do things abit differently this time, like last time I told everyone and loads of ppl knew, this time I've barely told anyone and hoping to keep it as quiet as poss


----------



## PixieMcG

Stacey I understand that, we did the exact same and also said next time were telling no one, I started bleeding day before OTD and I just knew something wasn't right the day before my bleed, up until that point I was coping well. 

We can only do what we think and are comfortable with, you don't want to look back with regrets either, x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Jellybaby- wonderful news!!! So glad the twins are doing well and growing nicely. How exciting for you!!

Cardall- I know the feeling, there were 9 people who got pregnant in my workplace, plus my three closest friends and my sister, my sister in law and my aunty...whilst i was trying. in fact my sister and two of my work colleagues had their second child while we were trying. it was so hard, and i lost touch with a lot of people with it because i couldn't face them. it became a very lonely place, although i had one friend who was going through ivf as well (she was successful three months before me so we are due 3 months apart) and she helped me through it, as well as the guys on here.

Joe how goes things?

Wookster- wonderful to have the next dates lined up and something else to focus on! Thats brilliant.

AFM i'm doing good. I'm quite tired and being sick a lot but things for me calm down in two weeks and then i go back to part time studying (rather than full time placement) so i am looking forward to that. My DS keeps talking about being a big brother- we can't wait to tell him he will be soon! but waiting until 12 week scan. Haven't got a date for that yet. Had a lovely time away xx


----------



## PixieMcG

2ndtime if your being sick then hopefully gives you peace of mind that baby is growing.  Bet you can't wait to have your scan so that you can tell everyone.

I look forward to that day, we have been looking into adoption just to see what the process is.  If your next cycle doesn't work that might be our only option.


----------



## Bearbones1

Hey ladies 

Hope all is well, great news jely xx

Stacey and cardall I had no time off after transfer either but this time I've booked a week off so I don't get stressed from work, gotta try something different xx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hello girls,

It's so nice to read all progress, cardall Stacey, barebones and wookster I'm glad your on your way again, fingers crossed for you. I hope it'll be easier this time as you know the drill of what to expect, can't wait to hear the bfps rolling in! If it helps my reflexologist was telling me about a lady she'd treated who managed one egg to one embryo and felt really negative but still got a BFP and now has a son. 

Jelly, Joe and 2nd time I hope you're doing well. Have you got 12 scans coming up (or 10 week for twins). I've got my 12 week scan this Thursday, I'm feeling really mixed. I'm excited but with a massive dose of caution, I just hope all is as it should be in there. I've expanded a bit in the last week and a half so I'm hoping that's not just fat from ms picky eating and all the resting!

Hope you're all having good weekends and are not too snowed in.

Mrs b x


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks mrsb, good luck for your scan. I'm sure all is well but it must be difficult not to worry after everything you have gone through.


----------



## holiday_girl

Thanks cardall, it's just another milestone to get past that's exciting/scary. Hope all is good with you x


----------



## PixieMcG

Jellybaby 2ndtime are you both okay? 

Bearbones when do you start again? Or have you started and I missed it?


----------



## Bearbones1

Hey cardall, I started DR on feb 27th, next scan is march 30th and fingers crossed lining will be thick enough for ET, which should be on April 9th xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Do you need to take drugs for your FET ?


----------



## Bearbones1

Yeah. Same DR as last time, busereline for 2/3weeks then tablets three times a day along with the busereline for another 2/3 weeks to stimulate thickening the lining.  Only one scan to check it though its a bit odd compared to all the scans you get when growing follies.  Are you feeling ready to start again now?


----------



## PixieMcG

In a weeks time you will be pupo again, I really hope its third time lucky for you. 

We didn't get any frosties last time so this is our last shot. I am awaiting af as they couldn't fit me in this cycle due around 15 th April and got a provisional date booked for 21st may.


----------



## Bearbones1

Fingers crossed for us both.  I do feel lucky I have frosties to use, although I do wonder weather there is something wrong with them since the last one didn't work.  Alway something hey!!


----------



## PixieMcG

I'm sure they will be fine, maybe they were the good ones, we don't know when they choose them why they do and they wouldn't have frozen them if they weren't top quality.


----------



## jellybaby81

evening girlies, how is everyone?
thanks for asking after me cardall, hope ur well too? great u have dates to gear up to now?
hey bearbones, I agree with cardall, they are really strict on frezzing so they must have been excellent blasts.... sometimes our bodies are more accepting of embryos in a non stimulated cycle. all ya need now is a juicy thick lining!
afm all good in the hood (i hope) ya never know whats going on inside. had 2 scans so far one at 7w one at 9.5 wks all good. tomorrow I have appt at twin clinic (yikes) no clue what will happen there..... not showing yet at 10 weeks kinda surprised/worried given its twins and seriuosly trying to put some punds on as per midwide (am 57kg/ 5"7) but the twins must be sucking the food outta me cos have not managed any weight yet!
any one else any news to report?
windy windy weather....
xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Jellybaby its still early Hun, hope all is well tomorrow x


----------



## Wookster

Hi Ladies

Just a little update from me..should start d/r on 6th April! 

I have had to calm myself down as yesterday I had a text out the blue from my so called best friend who I havent heard from in 7 months just saying - 'are you pregnant?', I replied random question no why you ask and her reply just had a funny feeling.

I was upset and angry on so many levels - she hasnt bothered with me in 7 months doesnt know we have started IVF, although previously I had chatted to her about it, no hello how are you, what have you been up to, it really wrangled me felt like ranting back at her about what I have been through the last few months but whats the point? 

oh and on another note my husband is being made redundant any time soon - pah bad week

sorry for the me post we all have problems I know and am sure you ladies understand - big hugs and love everyone xx


----------



## holiday_girl

Poor wookster! That's so crap about the text, it's so funny how you can just get a grip on things and then something comes along to knock you off your feet. People can be so insensitive, my mum used to point out new borns to me despite everything we were going through. One of my close (pregnant) friends tried to tell me at Christmas that I'd had a good year last year even though she knows it's probably been our worst, she still tried to argue when I reminded her we'd been through hell and had days that I can safely say are my worst so far! All small things but stuff that really hurt at the time. 

Sorry about your dps job, that's bad timing. Keep your chin up, you have a plan and a way forward and all the other things are unimportant.

Big hugs xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Awe Wookster that's awful on both accounts, try to stay focused (easier said than done I know ) on your treatment.

We all understand and are hear to listen anytime Hun.


----------



## joe1977

Hi all
sorry not been around for a bit, lots to catch up on!

2ndtime - all good to be tired and sick as everyone keeps reminding me, these are all positive signs that the pregnancy is going well! Hope the studying goes well.

MrsB - how exciting, only 2 more sleeps till scan day. I bet you can't wait but don't get apprehensive - everything will be fine, keep positive 

Bearbones - I read somewhere that the odds are better with FET so keep thinking positive 

Cardall - 21st May is not that far away and if all works well you will have a special 2014!

Wookster - true friends support you and I understand you feel - I think we have all been down that road at some time in the past. So sory about DH, hope he can find something else but don't let it stop your progress.

Jelly - hope the twin clinic appointment went well, sure you will start to show soon.

AFM, still spending days feeling nauseous or tired or both! Had a midwife appointment on Friday and Sunday filling all the forms and having blood taken. I have been referred for consultant led care due to my history so it means I won't see a local midwife any more. All my appointments will be with an obstetrician and a hospital midwife -  does mean I will know the people who will ultimately be in the room with me when MB comes along! We discussed and detailed my birth preferences and everything is going fine. Finished a course of antibiotics for a protein found in pee sample which could lead to something worse and my blood pressure is all good. Counting down now, only 13 sleeps till 12 weeks scan although I will be 12wks 6 days. Looking forward to getting my fixed birth date!

Hugs and positive thoughts to all xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Joe everything sounds so positive well done huni.

Sounds good that you will have plenty of care during your pregnancy.

Your right 21st may is not that far for stims. By end of may I will be hopefully pupo x


----------



## holiday_girl

Hello lovelies, 

It's 12 week scan day for me....gulp! Can't believe how real it's hopefully about to get. Hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## joe1977

good luck mrsb!!!   xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Scanned and happy, totally amazing to see wriggling and somersaulting baby!

X


----------



## joe1977

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO       

so pleased for you!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Yay, wonderful news, a huge milestone reached xxxx


----------



## stacey87

Mrsb fantastic news! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.       xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok? Happy Easter weekend, hope all you have a nice relaxing one xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hope you and your family are ok Stacey, hugs xxx

My lining scan is tomorrow at 9am, fingers crossed for it being over 8.5mm.


----------



## stacey87

Oh good luck bearbones! xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Well done mrsb.

Good luck bearbones x


----------



## holiday_girl

Good luck today barebones! x x


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones how did you get on? Xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Only measuring 6.5 so got another week and scan again, doubling my dose of estradiol, it's got to be 8.5 for ET xx


----------



## stacey87

Oh well least it's heading in the right direction. Our bodies are just so unpredictable aren't they xx


Happy Easter everyone, hope you are all enjoying the weekend. Think we are going to head to Southport for the day xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Happy easter all!!
Mrsb yaaay the first to reach 12 wks well.done. Thats fab.... Whose next? Joe i think?
I am 12 weeks.monday week the 8th cant come quick enough. Wont have scan till wk 14 tho cos only had one on monday just gone. Finding it very hard to relax into this pregnancy maybe cos its twins. Seems unfair that others get preg and dont have the worries then that we have.
Bear bones woo hoo cant believe u are mid Fet already! My clinic make u wait 3 months. Great for u. Lining can change reall quickly so should be nice and juicy by next week.
Becca all good with u? 
Hi to cardall and stacey and wookster
xx
ps am.eating so much.junk, feeling bit guilty lots of crisps and jellies nyom nyom


----------



## Bearbones1

I know Stacey ... It's a first for under stimming for me.  

Looks lie that week off work I booked I will have to try and move though or I will be off the week before ET. Lol. Annoyingly I don't want to go through the fuss of making up reasons as to why it's changed before my scan on Friday .... Because I won't know until then if I'm good to go or if I need to do another week.  

Hi jelly, bet you will see a real difference in the scan pic at 14 wks.  I guess you get a lt more scans when having twins? 

Hope everyone is well and having a good wknd xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

MrsB- yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! such a huge relief to get to 12 weeks, now you can really start to enjoy your pregnancy!!! wonderful wonderful news. when is your due date? has it changed?

Wookster, i'm so so sorry about your friend. My supposed friend, who i haven't seen in over a year (and she's even had another baby whom i haven't met) texted me the other day to ask if i was pregnant too! said she heard on the grapevine. i didn't even reply. i'm not 12 weeks yet, and she knew we were starting ivf over a year ago and we fell out because she told me i should just "get over" the fact that i couldn't concieve. (although she has 3 children!). some friends are not worth holding on to. Sorry about your husbands job too. Was it a shock redunancy? I hope he gets an amazing packagae and finds a new job soon.

Jellybaby how are the tweenies?! Hope you will be able to relax and enjoy the pregnancy soon. Have you got a bump yet or still a bit early? Was your DS excited or you waiting until the 14 week scan to announce? will it be scans every other week?

Sorry i've been a bit quiet!! Loads going on, but finally finished working full time, and back to just studying for a bit now. Today is my first day when I don't have any plans and just chilling with my DS. my DH has been amazing around the house cooking, cleaning etc. I want to think of some way of thanking him, maybe book a suprise weekend away or something. Morning sickness still present, and tiredness but all little reminders everything is ok. I'm 10 weeks and 1 day! Can't wait for 12 week scan.

love and best wishes to you all

Becca


----------



## joe1977

Hi Ladies
hope you are all well and had lovely Easter breaks - excuse to eat lots of chocolate this year  !!!!!
Made it through 12 weeks so just waiting for my scan on Tuesday - only 5 more sleeps and my DH gets back from Kenya on Sunday as well yayyyyy! Also got my first obstetrician appointment for 15th April - local midwife referred me for consultant led care due to my past.
Still got a lot of nausea and a mix of exhaustion and insomnia! Really looking forward to Tuesday - it can't come soon enough!!!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Joe you must be so excited huni. I am so pleased you for you. Almost there.


----------



## stacey87

Joe. Good luck for scan on Tuesday, eeeeeeek so exciting. 

Cardall, hello and hope you are ok  

2ndtimeround hope things are going well for you, 12week scan will soon be here! 


It's super exciting times for everyone. It's lovely to see. I've been for my pre stimms scan this morning, all ok, start stimming tonight, eeeeeeek, it's mental being back here and at this stage again, trying to not think too much in to it this time though and haven't once been on google  

Xxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Stacey I know it sounds silly that we're excited about Stims.


----------



## joe1977

very exciting for you ladies stimming again, will send you lots of   thoughts! xxxx

I was feeling a bit low today having problems with the neighbours cat attacking mine and hubby being away, it all felt too much - on top of the work stresses!!! Anyway, I recently purchased a home doppler and I know it said to wait till 14 weeks but I thought I would have a go anyway.
Took a few minutes but after moving around I actually found little MB!!!!! Heard his little heartbeat and it sounded like a train - so excited had to phone hubby in Kenya and my mum.

Feel really excited about the scan now as I was really nervous having not had any checks since 6wks 5 day scan. xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Awe joe that must have been an amazing feeling x


----------



## Bearbones1

Aw joe that's lovely, hope you're feeling a bit better, not long til hubby is home now.

Stacey, yay for starting stimms last night.  I'm sure you will feel more calm this time round xxx

I had another scan yesterday and the lining is now over 8mm so I started cyclogest last night and am booked in for ET on Wednesday  . I don't have a time yet, it will depend on how the embies thaw so will await the call on weds am.  

How are you doing Cardall??

Hope all the bambinos are comfy xxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi girls,

Congratulations barebones on you et date, I'll be thinking of you Wednesday !x

Nearly scan time Joe! I've not heard the heartbeat yes, that must of been magic!

Becca your scan is just around the corner too, I hope the time goes quickly for you.

Stacey good luck for your stimms, I hope it's easier going back into the process better informed than last time x

Cardall I hope time spins on for your next cycle x 

Afm I'm still a bit sick and tired but in good spirits. We went to the white company and bought our first baby things, a little bunny and a sleep suit with elephants. It was nice to say no when they asked if it was a present at the till. We've also booked to go to Portugal on Friday next week for our last pre baby holiday as we couldn't last year due to operations and treatment. Am wearing maternity jeans today, they're comfy but I feel a bit like I'm wearing a bra before I need one!
I had a lovely lunch this week with my friend and her 3 week old ivf baby, what a difference a year can make, this time last year we met up and were both really down as I didn't have any answers and she was losing weight for treatment. I've just had another friend tell me her treatment has worked too which is a huge relief!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend,

Mrsb xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Congrats bearbones, not long until Wednesday, this is so exciting. 

Mrsb I'm doing okay, have a hen night tonight and not drinking so driving to avoid questions.  I am wishing my life away at the moment. Awe that was lovely, I'm sure it was such a cute outfit too, bet you can't wait to just go crazy.  

Stacey how are the Stims going, you managing okay?


----------



## Bearbones1

How was the hen do cardall?  I'm missing two this month as they are in my 2ww so I made my excuses thank goodness. X


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones I'm so excited for your transfer ha ha will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you  How are you feeling?

Cardall stimms are going ok thank you, just wishing the time away in between appointments, as much as 2ww killed me last time I just want to be back there again. I've barely told anybody this time, well everyone knows we are doing it again and it's now but I've not really talked about it with anybody, just keeping quiet, and I've come off ******** as just want to be in my own little bubble for now, away from the world. And I must say I am feeling more relaxed this time   how was your hen night? 

Mrsb thankyou. I bet it was so exciting going baby shopping, and to be buying for yourself as well, bet it felt amazing, I'd be walking around with a stupid grin on my face the whole time ha ha. Oooooooh bet you can't wait to go on holiday, have a brill time and relax lots.

Joe what an amazing feeling and experience that must have been for you     I can imagine it lifted your spirits and made you feel more relaxed. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Bearbones it was good, no alcohol though so left around midnight. 

Stacey I came off ** last time and only just reactivated but its difficult with all the new births recently, pictures everywhere, can't blame them though I would be the same if it was me.


----------



## Bearbones1

I'm finding ** difficult with all the babies/pregnancies too.

Stacey when is your first follie scan?  I. Feel absolutely fine, just tired but calm and collected and positive, I feel like it hasn't taken over me completely this time and I'm just going with the flow so much more relaxed about the whole thing.  Obviously it is a lot easier for me because the frosties are there so there are less hoops to jump through before ET ... Iykwim. 

Xxx


----------



## stacey87

I feel very much the same bearbones, even though I have to go through the whole process again I definitely feel more relaxed and less worried. I've got follie scan Thursday, starting stimming at a higher dose this time in the hope that my ovaries respond quicker so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this will be the case by Thursday. Are you just having one frostie put back or two? 

Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Glad to hear your feeling more relaxed too. Fingers crossed for a god result on Thursday. I'm having two put back this time, it didn't work with one so that's my argument.  The clinic have tried to put us off everytime we've been in but I'm sticking to my guns. X

Mrs b I love the baby stuff in the white company. Aww. And lovely news on your friends Ivf success too xx


----------



## stacey87

Ahh good I'm glad you are sticking to your guns, at the end of the day it's your body and I'm sure you have discussed this in length with your OH. I signed before this go to allow to put 2 back, last time they would only let me sign for one. Depending on how things go I will be demanding they put two back if it's possible, I'm not keen on going to day 5 again and then losing all my embryos. 

Xx


----------



## Bearbones1

No I bet you're not, I find it really strange that you had sooo many but none were freezable, it would make me reconsider taking them that far again.  Definitely push for two.
Night all xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Bearbones and Cardall, you can block notices from particular people without defriending them. This helped me because then the photos and status' didn't just pop up, I would have to actively go to their page to see all the photos.

Hope the stimming is going well. 

MrsB- how wonderful to start buying things! How are you feeling now you're in your second trimester?

Joe- isn't it your scan today?! Good luck!!

AFM- scan is next Thursday, can't wait. The midwife came round yesterday. We had a really long chat (she was here almost 2 hours bless her!). I had to have an emergency C-section with son because heartbeat dropped but i'm keen to try for a VBAC. However i'm not allowed to go to the two nearby birthing units, I have to go straight to the delivery centre in the city where they don't have a birthing pool. She did then go on to say she would support a home birth!! So lots to think about, a home birth would be lovely and could hire a pool etc but at same time don't want to put myself or baby at risk. Got a while before have to decide! due date 28th October- ish, will know more when have 12 week scan next week.

Hope you're all well!!! 
x
x


----------



## joe1977

Hi All
Glad to see everyone is progressing in their different stages.
I have been for my scan today and saw my wriggling little MB stretching his legs and everything.
it was such an amazing experience and one that I never thought I would see.
I thought it may make it seem more real but if anything I feel more bewildered now.
I knew little MB was in there and doing OK but it seems strange to see him as an actual little baby growing.
Truly magical!
Unfortunately bubba was lying upside down so I have flicked the photo round to see him better. They said I am 12 weeks 5 days so due about the 17th/18th October. Nice as my sister has her birthday on the 18th although hubby wants to overcook by a week as his birthday is on the 24th!!!
Told the bosses yesterday and they were fantastic and full of congratulations - makes me wonder what I was so anxious about 
Going to show off the photo tonight and tell my nephews followed by my step-daughter Thursday.
So lovely to make official news.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## stacey87

Woooooooo joe So glad everything is ok, lovely scan piccy!     xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Joe that's amazing news, I'm so pleased for you!

Barebones good luck for tomorrow and becoming pupo! 

Hello everyone else, bit tired today so not much posting energy I'm afraid. I'm 14 weeks tomorrow and still really tired but hopefully holiday will boost my energy back up xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks 2ndtime I didn't realise you could do that, may have a look. That's really good news you have some options.

Joe that's amazing omg it must be so surreal. 

Bear bones good luck huni x


----------



## stacey87

Good luck for tomorrow bearbones x


----------



## Bearbones1

Joe that sounds just magical,  

Thanks for the luck ladies, eeek!  I had the call today to come in for 1530 transfer.  Fingers crossed for the thaw


----------



## joe1977

thanks for all the well wishes, and hope everything went ok Bearbones xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Well I'm officially PUPO again, 2 blasts on board and the 3rd still in the freezer.  They thawed really well, one was 95% and the other 85% and the transfer everything over 60% so the clinic have done a great job and keeping them safe for me.  . The transfer went well, much better than last time.  Keeping everything crossed for otd on 21st April. 

Stacey and cardall I hope you join me very soon. 

Love to all xx


----------



## jellybaby81

woooop wooop Bearbones!!!!!!!!!!!! I acnt believe it has all happened sooooooooooo quickly. well done you and brill news on the thaw. Hope the 2ww does not drag too much. Just so u know I had no symptoms during tww cried 2 days b4 i tested as was sure it had failed and they actually both took so try not to fret. I tested 8dp5dt.
Stacey, was just thinking that maybe the reason none made it to freeze last time could be down to the number of embryos you had... my clinic cancelled my first ivf cycle in nov due to a similar number of eggs that you had and said that quality would be compromised. I was gutted but understood. the next cycle worked and I had half the number of eggs. so try not to think about last cyle and focus on the one ahead....
Joe great news on your scan and your graduation to the 2nd trimester!!!!!!!!
afm am 12 weeks and a bit but no scan to report boooooooooooooooooooooo.
have had a scan at 7 wks, 9 wks and 10 wks and wont be seen again till 14 wks. thought I would be more relaxed by now. 
belly has swelled but not noticable to the outside world yet unless I wear tight clothes which i dont 
Not much more to report! cant wait to the see the twinnies again, am dying to know their gender. If its 2 boys there will be 4 men and me in this house  
Hope all others are keeping well
Jellyb


----------



## Bearbones1

Thanks Jelly, I will bear that in mind, I thought I wouldn't have the urge to test early this time but I'm 0 days past transfer and I have that irritating urge hahahahaha!!  Obv I won't though. Lol  
I can wait to hear of your next scan, does it look strange seeing two babies in there?  When will you see the sex?  4 men, wowsers!!


----------



## PixieMcG

Ladies it's so good to hear positive news.

Congrats on two healthy babies 

Bearbones congrats on being pupo

X


----------



## jellybaby81

Thanks cardall, whats your news? Are u starting again in may??
Bearbones can find out the sex from 17 wks... Did not.on my first child.but prob will this time. It seems iui and ivf produces a lot of male children so wont be surprised if its 2 boys (my other DS was iui).
Bearbones u going back to work? I went back day after transfer and kept busy!!!


----------



## stacey87

Jellybaby Yeh I think it probably was down to the amount that I had taken to day 5, it was a lot, I guess I'm just disappointed that out of so many only one made it and none to freeze, it is a waiting game and taking them all to blasts was very risky, I'm hoping this time my ovaries have responded better initially and we have less, but the way my cycle went last time part of me hopes we put one (or two) back sooner and have more of a chance of getting some frosties rather than risking them all to blasts. Wowza, 4 men and just you?! Here's hoping one of the twinnies is a girl hey   in my sister in laws house there is just her and 4 males....let's just say its one crazy mad house. The last time i went round there were 3 spidermen climbing the walls, and one of them was the dad ha ha. 

Wahooooooooooooo Bearbones super excited you are now pupo, really really have got my fingers crossed for you this time. I've got good feelings about this time, not sure if it's because I'm more relaxed and no what happens but whatever it is the feeling is goooooooood   you will have twinnies too hehe. When are you going back to work?

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

I'm going back to work next Tuesday. So lost of rest and no stress  

Stacey is your scan today?  Glad you feel much better this time, I do to, it's been a totally different experience and a much more positive one


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Bearbones, congratulations on being pupo!!! How exciting. wishing you every bit of luck. Good you've got some time off work to put your feet up and enjoy it. 

Jelly when's your next scan date?

Joe- wonderful news, congratulations!!!! Now you can really relax and enjoy the pregnancy. Enjoy telling DIL today, i'm sure she's going to be over the moon for you guys!! 

Nothing to report here, one week to go until scan. Next week we find out what school DS has got into, my DH has a job interview and then 12 week scan so it has potential to be an amazing week or a terrible week! Thinking positive though.

xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi jellybaby I'm just awaiting af to get booked in for pros tap.

Stacey bear bones hello,glad you're both doing well.

2ndtime it will be an amazing week stay positive huni


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones, had my scan this morning, follicles are measuring around 8-9mm and uterus is nice and thick, so decreased my injection dose and have to go back for another scan Saturday. Really hope they grow some more by then, I'm sure they will.....just want to get EC booked now xx

2ndtimeround will have my fingers crossed for you next week, here's praying it's a good one for you and your family xx

Hi Cardall, hope you are ok xx


----------



## Bearbones1

2ndtimearound big week for you coming up, fingers crossed for all three.

Stacey goodluck today at your scan, let's us know how you get one. 

Hi everyone hope you have nice weekends planned.


----------



## stacey87

Biggest follicle is 13mm all the rest are about 10-11mm so growing very slowly. Got to go back Monday for another scan, nurse said prob looking at Wednesday or Thursday for EC xxx

Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Not too far away then, have you got tons of follies like last time?  Fx for those 10mm moving up to 15mm by Monday  

I am doing my own head in on this 2ww, I forgot how dreadful it really is.


----------



## stacey87

Yes I can imagine, I want to be at the point of 2ww but yet I'm dreading it so much. I think there are 16 follies in both ovaries, 2 days ago my right was more active and my left only contained ones of around 7-8mm...today the 13mm one is in my left ovary, so that's grown about 5mm in 2 days   so who knows what will happen! When is your OTD? Sorry prob already asked this....xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh good well at least they are growing well. 

Otd is 21st, a week tomorrow  . I've totally lost positivity though, think I'm just scared of that horrible BFN.  One week tomorrow we will know.


----------



## stacey87

It is scary but do try to stay positive (I know it's hard). it will work this time. We will all be starting off 2014 with babies, nice birthday pressies for us   in fact I think if I had EC on Thursday I'm sure it will actually be due on my birthday ha....worked it out weeks ago, and this is me that isn't looking too much in to things this time   xx


----------



## Bearbones1

hahaha that's funny, yeah I'd be due Christmas Day!!


----------



## stacey87

Wow christmas day!!  


It's quiet on here......hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi ladies!!

Stacey and bearbones I love reading your posts, I feel like it was such a long time ago now when I had EC etc. Bearbones are you being good and waiting? I was terrible and tested throughout most of the 2ww!! (I don't recommend it- very confusing and expensive!!). Christmas day is a great due date!

Stacey sounds like your eggs are growing nicely and great to be due on your birthday too! hope EC works out for you.

All good here. I'm 12 weeks today but scan not until Thursday. I've finished my full time placements so just writing my dissertation and trying to do some walking and gentle exercises. Got a big week this week so just got everything crossed.

xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

2ndtimearound, nice to hear from you, yay for 12 weeks today  . Goodluck for your scan, not long until you will see your wriggly baby.  . I am being good this time as last time it made me feel so **** when I tested early and got a bfn, I think I'm actually scared to poas this time so that's kind of good.


----------



## jellybaby81

hi Y'all!
Stacey how did you get on today at follie scan?
you are so right becca EC seems like so long ago, in fact almost like it never happened. congrats on 12wk and good luck for thurs.
bearbones i held out till 8dp transfer so 13dp egg collection. in some ways its nice to keep the dream alive plus i could not handle testing evry day and getting bfns. you are doing great, am rooting for you! need a twin mommy to hang with!!!  
afm no news have 14 wk scan next mon still have told no one but best friend yet that its twins, scary stuff!
x


----------



## stacey87

2ndtimearound good luck for your scan Thursday, exciting  

Jellybaby if all ok with 14wk scan will tell you everybody then? 

Bearbones how are you today? Hope you are feeling a little more positive. 

I have one follie at 17mm, all the others are around 13mm, so have to go back again tomorrow am for another scan, if they have grown a little more then EC will be Thursday. Looking at the chart I can see they are growing, they look like they are having a race actually with the 17mm well in the lead haha. Trying to not over think things this time and I'm just going with the flow. fingers crossed for Thursday though, just want to get to ET, up to that point it always feels like one hurdle after another. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi all!

JB how are those tweenies getting on?

Bearbones you are so disciplined and that's much better! I tested 4dp5dt and it was negative so I knew I had a starting line, then tested 7dp5dt and it was positive but I freaked out and wasn't sure if it was a true positive and DH was cross haha!! Much better to stick it out. Are you back at work today?

Stacey not long now until EC for you, sounds like your embryos are growing at a nice steady rate. Fingers crossed for you!

AFM we got the primary school we wanted for DS!! So happy. So just DH's interview (later today) and scan on Thursday left for this week. Crazy!!

Have a good day ladies 
x
x


----------



## stacey87

2ndtimearound that's great news about your DS school, bet it's such a relief. My god son didn't get the first choice my friend wanted, she is gutted. She has still got him in a good primary school but apparantly the after school club is really expensive, hope she gets something sorted so she feels happy where she is sending him. How did DH's interview go? I'm sure this will be a good weekend for you  xx

Well I went for yet another scan this morning, a few follies are at 17/18mm and there's a bunch at 14/15mm so got to have last menopur inj tonight then the nurse will ring me tomorrow to tell me what time to have the trigger tomorrow ready for EC friday  . 


Hope everyone else is ok 

Xxxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Thats great news stacey looks like you will.get a good haul? How many u reckon? How.many days were u stimming?
Becca good luck for tomorrow, bet u cant wait. Tweenies are fine... I hope... Will be better when i see them again monday. 
Bearbones hope u not gone insane yet!


----------



## Bearbones1

Ahh I think I'm gonna cave. I've had some brown spotting in my knickers and the af type aches are full on tonight. 7dp5dt tomorrow and I reckon I will cave.  Ahhhh. 

Stacey great news on ur EC being booked. Whoop. 

2ndtime good news about your ds, first of three good things for you guys this week. 

Hi jelly. Yup I'm almost insane. Lol x


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones could it not be implantation?? Nooooo don't cave, you are doing so well. I just keep thinking back to last time when I tested early and I just see it as a negative thing. Defo won't be testing early this time. But that's just how my insane mind works. Obviously it's up to you if decide to test early, but don't do it too early or you will still go crazy wondering whether it's right or not. Good luck whatever you decide to do, I'm genuinely excited for you.  

Jellybaby not sure on the amount, there was only a few that were over 17mm then there was a good bundle that were abit smaller around 14/15mm then another bundle around 10mm....just hoping these saller ones don't get big or we will end up with loads and I'd prefer to have alot less this time in the hope they are better quality. plus OHSS always worries me. Think today is day 12 of stimms.

Xxxxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

bearbones, really rooting for you, i remember clearly the pain of the 2ww. 7dp5dt is a reasonable time to test although i waited till 8dp only cos I wanted to be at home and I was away but pretty sure i would have done 7dp otherwise. either way really praying its worked for you. 
x


----------



## PixieMcG

Bearbones hope everything is okay huni,

Stacey well done your getting there.

Jellybaby can't believe how quickly you are progressing. Ow are you feeling?

My af is finally here woo hoo, pros tap booked for the 4th may.


----------



## Bearbones1

I caved tonight. Eeek. 1-2 weeks on CBD. Omg. I can't believe it. X

Good news cardall xx

Stacey. Eek. Ur getting there x

Jb. Ahhhhhhhh. Xxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Bearbones oh my gosh congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!! I felt like af was coming too and tested early and got a positive, just the best feeling ever!! So worth it and lovely you will be due Christmas day!!! fantastic news.

Cardall that is brilliant news!! 4th may is not far to go at all. Got everything crossed for you.

Stacey sounds like they are growing nicely, hope you get EC on Friday!

JB sounds like you're doing well too. Not long until your 14 week scan. Will you starting telling everyone then you are having twins? will you try and find out what sex they are? (although 14 weeks bit too early to find out is it?)

So nice to have lots of good news!

AFM all good here, celebrating DS getting into our first choice, DH interview went well he thinks so i'm very proud of him no matter whether he gets the job or not, and scan is tomorrow afternoon eek!

Have a great day ladies 

xx


----------



## joe1977

OMG WOW I have missed so much! Messages first:

Bearbones - amazing fantastic awesome news - you must be so excited!!!!!    
Cardall - great news you will soon be on your way xx
Stacey - you are so close - fingers crossed for you xx
2ndtime - lots of exciting things for you, hope the good luck stays with you and everything is perfect tomorrow xx
Jelly - not long till 14 week scan, you must be excited!

AFM, came down with a stomach bug on Thursday and only shifted it yesterday. I have felt awful and it's horrible being told there is nothing you can do except drink lots of fluid and keep positive grrrr. Fortunately little MB is doing really well and his heart is nice and strong. Had a consultant appointment on Monday and they are pleased with how everything is progressing. Have told me I can also have a 28 and 36 weeks scan as I am likely to be more anxious than other mummy's - made me feel quite special!

20 week scan is booked for Friday 31st May which is really exciting, we go on holiday 2 weeks today for 2 1/2 weeks and when we come back it will nly be 2 weeks till we might find out if we're having a boy or girl - time seems to be flying!!!

Got a lot of stress at work though, working with Directors as have to make some staff redundant. It's a really horrid time and I have had to ask my director to take over proceedings. I really don't feel I can cope with the pressure and I half suspect that is what caused the tummy problem. Just need to get through the next 9 work days and then I am away - scary thing I plan to stop work at the end of August so I will only have to work for 15 weeks when I get back off holiday woohoo!!!!  

Big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones wahoooooooooooooooooo woooooopydooooooooooo congratulations. Fantastic, that news has seriously made my day. I'm so so happy for you.       very brave of you for testing early but obviously the right choice, bet you can't believe it. Hope I follow suit in a couple of  weeks time! xx

Joe glad things are progressing well with your pregnancy, where are you going on holiday? Will be lovely for you to have a nice relaxing break. 

2ndtimearound good luck for scan tomorrow, sure everything will be just fine though  

Such a positive happy thread this morning              

Oops didn't know I had clicked on that many smiley face things ha ha ha 

Xxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hello all, just popping on from pool-side in Portugal. Bearbones that's the best news!!!    

Will do a proper catch up when I get back xxxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Omg bearbones thats amazing news!!!!massive congrats! So glad we kept up thread so we could see u get bfp too! Did u have any inkling it worked? Will u get beta hcg done? That may give u an idea of how many took? Mine was high...... Wowzer great news.
Booo to the vom bug joe.
Would love to be poolside mrs b. Well jell.
Stacey hope ec goes fab tomorrow
becca will be checking in to see ur scan results love seeing babies again, oh to have my own scanner!
X


----------



## Bearbones1

Thanks ladies. Jb I won't get a beta so will have to wait for scan, did a first response tonight and the line is really dark. Eeek. I had an incling because I felt boiling hot and couldn't curb the urge to test. 4 days until otd so can't call the clinic yet. 

Stacey thinking of you fit tomorrow.  Here's to some yummy mummy juicy eggies. Xx

Becca can't wait to hear of ur scan sweety xxx

MrsB. From the pool side, omg amazing. Enjoy xx


----------



## stacey87

Hi ladies thankyou but  EC is Friday not tomorrow....had the trigger at 10.10pm literally walked through the door from work just in time!! Phew. Getting really excited now   just got to do my on call til 8am tomorrow then I'm finished til 7th may   so excited and can't wait for the time off. Going to paint the kitchen, meet up with friends and chill. 

Bearbones it's so exciting.....just remembered you had two put back as well....wonder if there is two bambinos growing in there hehe 

Mrsb please don't come on here until you are back off your holiday hahaha, soooo jealous!! No, on a serious note hope you are having a nice relaxing time. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

MrsB also very jealous!!! wish we were off somewhere hot and sunny, we only got as far as devon! (although it was lovely, but definitely no sun bathing!). hope you're having a great time.

Stacey all the best for tomorrow! Doing the trigger was amazing, no turning back now!! All the best for tomorrow.

Bearbones oh my maybe you're having twins too?! Or quads as we used to tease JB about! Wonderful wonderful news! Does your clinic do a blood test?

AFM DH didn't get the job but he's not too upset about it. He only works 4 days a week at the moment so he can look after DS one day (I was full time this year finishing off nurse training) so we've decided we can afford to stick with that and he'll be around 3 days to help with the baby every week so that's better anyway! It was a substantial payrise but we are ok as we are and I'd rather have him around more than money!!

Scan is 1.20pm. I then have a consultant appointment as I had an emergency C-section last time. Then (all being well!) we are taking DS and grandparents out for a meal to celebrate (and tell DS the news!!).

Have a good day everyone, will try to login later to update! Quite nervous now, even though we had a 7 week scan already!


----------



## stacey87

Good luck for your scan 2ndtimeround, thinking of you. Xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Officially pregnant! Beautifully clear scan, could see the baby kicking away! Absolute amazing moment. They have put our due date as 26/10/2013 (we thought it was 28th so pretty close). So I'm now 12 weeks and 6 days! Can't believe it, off out to celebrate.

Hope you lovely ladies are all doing well and having a great day too! Thank you for all your good wishes.

xxx


----------



## stacey87

Yey that's great news   bet it was such a relief. Enjoy your celebrations xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

2nd time around thats fantastic. congratulations.


----------



## Bearbones1

2nd time round that is amazing news, waaaahoooooo.  Enjoy telling DS.

Stacey sorry got days wrong, good luck all over again for tomorrow  

I did another Cbd test tonight and its 2-3wks, that's seems Hugh since I'm only 8dp5dt!!!!!  Twins JB did you get 2-3 at this stage ? Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

bearbones that great news maybe it is twins after all


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey
real quick cos on phone just finished an indian out , stufffed!!!
Becca hurray thats fab u have graduated to 2 nd trimester. U can relax now...
Bearbones was having hcg betas so did not test as much but my frers were really strong like.stronger than control... I did.one cbd at 10dp transfer ut was 2-3 wks so close enough!!! Betas are the real sign tho. U could get one done at local gp if u really wanted... Takes a few days for results
ps loving my new name JB
x
best of luck stacey must dash x


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones I'm defo thinking its twins!! Waited all this time just for one and then you get them all at once, that's how my life will go ha. Well exciting. I'd be tempted to get bloods done at local gp! I'm so excited for you.

JB I could just eat an Indian....well Indian food that is not an Indian person ha 

Thanks ladies, just got in to bed, feeling nervous but excited too   hoping this time tomorrow my eggies and the swimmers will be getting jiggy in the Leeds love-shack   hehe 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Stacey what time are u in?  Eeek xxx

JB   and Indian, yummmmy. Thanks for the info. I think I'm going to try and get bloods tomorrow, worth asking isn't it.   oh and my lines darker than the control line. X

Hey cardall, hope you are doing ok lovely xx

My pains are really strong tonight. Taking to as a good sign of embryos burrowing. Xxx


----------



## stacey87

I'm in at 7.30am EC is at 9.10!! Will take an hour an half to get there so going to be a very early start. Eeeeek excited. 

Chat tomorrow ladies xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

You will be there now, goodluck babe xxxxx


----------



## stacey87

Well what a horrible day......bled a lot through EC so she had to keep checking I was ok, then when I was back in recovery my blood pressure kept dropping. I eventually felt ok enough to move from the bed to the chair, stood up to try and get dressed but then the next thing I knew loads of nurses and doctors were heaving me on to the bed, attaching oxygen to me, checking my blood pressure, cooling my head down with a cold flannel and hooking me up to a drip!! Poor OH said i flopped on to the chair, head back and eyes rolling! Was so scary.they kicked him out of the room so poor lad didn't have a clue what was going in.  Anyway after a couple of hours very slowly got dressed etc and was able to leave, but on the way back home had to pull over as I was so sick, good job the nurse gave me a couple of sick bowls for the journey home! 

It's been an eventful day and a scary one, the nurses were fantastic though. They got 8 eggs, big difference from 39 last time so here's hoping the quality is better and   they fertilise overnight, really worried we might lose them    

Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh sweetheart, what a traumatic time you have had.  I wonder why it was so bad in comparison to last time and why so much bleeding?  . Your hubby must have been scared seeing that, gosh, hope ou are resting you must be exhausted  . 8 eggs is still higher than the average number collected, try not to worry all night, I know that will be so hard.  For sure they will be better quality because your body has focused hard on these 8 special ones.  I'm thinking of you and praying they are fertilised as we speak.  Big hugs lovely xxx


----------



## stacey87

Thanks bearbones such a bad experience but glad I'm home, slept since I got back and feeling better already, just abit painful abdo wise and got that gassy feeling in my neck/under my shoulders again but sure this will pass. At least this time I'm not at high risk of OHSS, and I know 8 are more than average but for some reason I was still expecting a heck of a lot more because of last time. But quality is def better than quantity, and thats what we was hoping for this time. just praying they are doing what they should be doing tonight and looking forward to the call tomorrow! Sounds selfish but really want some to freeze as well...but I know I should be grateful even if we get just the one. How are you today? xx


----------



## joe1977

sounds like a terrible ordeal Stacey and so glad you are home and able to rest now.
Sure the boys and girls will be having fun tonight....
Get lots of rest and if you get any pains or feelings you are unsure of, please call the hospital.
Feel better soon xxx


----------



## stacey87

Thanks joe, feeling a lot better just got gas like pains under my ribs and shoulders but sure these will subside by tomorrow, hopefully. Just relaxing on the settee with the duvet xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Not selfish at all. You will get some to freeze I'm sure of it. Take it really easy and I'm thinking of you and your new little embies for tomorrow's call. 

I'm fine today. Still brown brown spitting when I wipe but I'm not worrying about it yet. Xxx

Night xx


----------



## stacey87

Grrrr the embryologist has tried to phone but I missed the call feeding the dogs!! Well annoying, hope they call back soon!! eeeeeeek so nervous xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh good god!! Can you call them back?  Eeek, so nervous for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## stacey87

I have just tried but they didn't answer, I'm guessing they are busy but the wait is killing me! Ha. Really annoyed I didn't hear my phone ring earlier, I wasn't expecting them to call so early though xx


----------



## stacey87

I rang and got through, 5 have fertilised   phew! She will ring back later today or tomorrow with a provisional time for day 3 transfer on Monday, she said if they are looking good Monday then they will push for day 5, I told her Im abit dubious about going to day 5 because of last time and she said she understands and will make a note. If they are looking good Monday then surely it doesn't matter whether they put back then or day 5? Putting a blast back last time obviously didn't work! Fingers crossed they stay ok and I'm praying for Monday transfer so scared of losing them between day 3 and 5 :-( xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Yay, thank goodness.  I understand ur concern over taking them to blast, I'd probably want to put two back at day three, but I don't know.  I only took 4 to blast and they all made it.  Your five must be better quality this time  so it could work, but obv there are risks.  You have a much better chance of them implanting this time and your body will not be so swollen as it was from retrieving 39 last time. Eeeeeeek.  Take it easy missy xxxxxxx


----------



## stacey87

If it was my first go I'd quite happily take them to day 5 but with it being the second and potentially our last go for a long time, after what happened last time it is scary risking them to day 5. Will see what happens Monday morning and how they are looking then. Like you say they must be better quality, especially compared to last time. And my body is so much better, could barely walk last time but today I'm just abit tender, feel great in myself. Wooooooooo I'm so excited haha.

How are you feeling anyway? Do you have to go to the clinic tomorrow with it being OTD or do they just leave you to test at home any way? xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Yeah get those embies back where they belong !!  

I am fine thank you. We just test at home tomorrow and call the clinic on Monday. I will need to collect more progynova and cyclogest as you have to take them until 12wks when it's a frozen cycle. Not sure why though?!! I tried to get bloods done at my local gp but they wouldn't.  Instead they've offered an eary scan at 7wks, on may 10th. So I've taken that anyway. 😃


----------



## stacey87

Does your clinic not give you an early scan anyway if it's a BFP? Or are you just going with your local gp for ease now? I can't ever begin to imagine what it must feel like to see a positive on a pee stick! Bet you still can't believe it. What's progynova? I'm guessing cyclogest is progesterone? I started the progesterone last night, ouch, definitely haven't missed doing those!! 

Hope everybody has a lovely weekend, looks to be lovely weather outside. Well it is over here. Think I'll go for a gentle stroll with the OH and the dogs later....still cringing at vomming at the side of the road yesterday......oooops! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

They will so an early scan but I thought is take the extra one being offered anyway. Lol. I will get a date from my clinic tomorrow I think. Progynova is the estragen tablets that build the lining. And yes progesterone. 

Enjoy your stroll. It's beautiful here too xxx


----------



## stacey87

Well the weather soon changed! I'm going to a christening later, what's betting the embryologist phones whilst Im in church and I'll miss the call again?! Ha. xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Ha, I hope not !!  Thinking of you and your little embies. Keep us posted. 

The weather is still lovely here.


----------



## PixieMcG

Congrats Stacey on so many eggs, I know you are worried but it will all work out I'm sure of it.  Can't believe the ordeal you went through.


----------



## stacey87

Thanks ladies. In at 12.15 tomorrow for ET. Embryologist will ring in the morning to let me know how they have got on overnight but she knows I'm adamant to have one put back tomorrow regardless of if they look good enough to take to day 5. Im too scared to take them all to day 5 and risk losing them. I know the quality is prob better this time but I'd prefer to have one put back where it belongs (or two depending on quality) then any others maybe chance taking them to day 5 to then freeze if that's the case. 

Not been feeling too well since EC on Friday, keep feeling light headed and sickly and barely eaten anything, sorry if TMI but also can't go to the loo ( for no 2) and its killing my stomach. Not only that I keep burning up and have a headache and my temp is slightly high...not sure if it's the progesterone but don't remember feeling like this last time?? Wanted to be feeling tip top for tomorrow  

Had a lovely day at the christening, my sister in law found it too much though with all of the babies and young children, felt very sorry for her, her having a stillborn is still so raw at the minute but unfortunately life moves on around you.

Hope everyone is ok. When do you go in to the clinic Bearbones?

Cardall hope you are ok   

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Aw your poor sil it's really tragic. Xx
Goodluck this morning, you will be pupo very soon. Sorry your feeling so awful. The temp sounds odd ?  I couldn't go to the toilet after EC either that was really awful especially putting cyclogest up my butt .. It had no where to go. Lol yuk! 

Goodluck for the call xxx


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones I'm so glad I don't have to put things up my butt lol. I'm trying to make myself nervous in the hope I'll go but nope just excited haha.

Embryologist rang, well I'm that happy I could cry. In fact I did have a little cry. She said at this stage you would expect the embryos to be 5,6 or 8 cells, we have one that is at 8 cells and good quality so we are putting this one back today. We have lost one but she said the other 3 are of good enough quality to freeze today   other than a BFP I can't think of anything better at this stage, I'm so pleased and can't believe we are going to have 3 frosties as well. The quality of the eggs this time must have been so much better! 

Anyway, I'll be back on when I'm officially pupo again   

Xxxxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Congratulations Stacey that's brilliant news! Good luck for transfer !x

Hello everyone, I'm back from hols and see the thread is packed with lots of lovely progress!
It was so good to get away, I've started showing so didn't feel self conscious around the pool in my maternity swim suit. I actually quite enjoyed shade bathing although usually I'd have been concentrating on my tan. I've got so much more energy now and can finally eat normal food again, time for a health kick I think!
As I've suddenly ballooned my balance has gone and I've fallen over twice in the last couple of weeks, defo need to be more careful! I've had a weekend of catching up with the girls I used to play rugby with before I disappeared for ivf, was lovely to surprise them with the bump. Got 16 week check on Thursday so finally get to hear the heartbeat, soooo excited!

That's all my news, hope you all have a great week xxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hey mesh welcome home. Your holiday sounds just perfect, exactly what I need.  Eh, the iPad named you wrongly!!! Sorry MRSB!!! Lol

Stacey great great news, are you home safe and well?? Xxx

I called the clinic no they have booked me in for the 13th May, I have no idea how I can wait so long. It's agonising. I'm so worried that its not real, it's a terrible feeling.  I wish I could sleep for three weeks, this is actually worse than the 2ww I think. 

How has every bodies Monday been? Xxx


----------



## stacey87

Yes bearbones home safe and well  

And officially pupo again   with one embryo inside. We saw this one even clearer on the screen this time, saw all the cells, was a lovely feeling. It's weird but I could actually feel it on my left hand side this time and last time couldn't feel anything! 

Please please send sticky vibes, can't believe we are in the 2ww again, it's gone so quick. Feel so happy though. OTD is 7th may, seems so long away but I'm off til the 8th now so I'm sure it will go fast, when does having time off work ever go slow?! 

Only thing that worried me was that last time we spoke with the embryologist first, we didn't this time. So I never got to ask about the other ones that we are freezing etc, she did say on the phone this morning that they will just go ahead and freeze today so do I just take it that that's what's happening?? 

Xxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Yay. Whoooohooooo.  Congratulations lovely, I'm wishing that time away quickly with you   . Sending lots of sticky dust your way xxx

Yeah they just freeze them, nothing was really said about one until we had our follow p meeting, hopefully you won't need to use them, for years anyway as you will be busy with your bump and baby x eeeeeeeeek!!!!


----------



## PixieMcG

Congrats Stacey enjoy being pupo again x


----------



## stacey87

Thanks bearbones and Cardall   feel very excited but it's a little scary thinking it all could be over in two weeks again. Makes it a little easier though knowing we have frosties this time!

Anybody got any tips for the 2ww?? Obviously the usual I know, don't think too much in to, don't google etc but tips as in what to do? Anything diff to eat or not eat? What's this about keeping your feet warm?? Read that somewhere. And no hot baths? 

Bearbones, will the scan your local gp offered you be earlier than the one you have made at your clinic? Bet you can't wait just see it, will def feel real then  

Plan for today......rest and be lazy. Watch last nights Broadchurch eeeeeek anybody been watching it?? Went to the pub last night for some leaving drinks for a couple of colleagues at work, never laughed so much in my life, who new fresh orange could be so good?!  

Xxxxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Oh wow congrats Stacey!! Wonderful news, so exciting!

For me the 2ww was the hardest part of the whole process. I was told no baths, swimming or horse riding (?!). Also no hot water bottles. So I did lots of walking (you're so lucky the weather is just right for that now!!). A little bit o f housework but not too much. Will you be working at all? Met up with some friends who didn't know I was having IVF so that got me thinking about different things. Lots of luck to you!

Bearbones how are you feeling?! Any pregnancy signs yet? Great you can have a 7 week scan, what's the date for that?

Cardall how are you getting on?

AFM life is good right now. My lower back is quite bad and I've never had problems before generally quite fit and healthy and didn't have any problems with DS but it could be because of my job + pregnancy + carrying around an almost 4 year old so trying to take it a little bit easier. My sister has passed on her baby things already so sorting that out, haven't got our bits out of the loft yet! But i'm 13 weeks + 3 days now.

Have a lovely day ladies
xxx


----------



## stacey87

Ahhh 2ndtimeround sounds like you are in a great place at the min, sorry to hear your backs nt great though, make sure you are getting plenty of rest in between your job and the 4year old!! Don't want tiring out too soon. Ahh bet it's lovely to be sorting out the baby clothes!
Thanks for the tips, I decided to book a couple of weeks off this time. Think I'd have gone insane if I'd have  done that last time but feel in a much better place this time, more relaxed and not thinking too much in to it. Not even been on google yet haha. I'll probably take myself for little strolls and my OH is off from Thursday til next Tuesday so might take ourselves off out for the day. Going shopping in Manchester on Saturday then meeting up with some friends next week. Xx


----------



## joe1977

Hi Ladies
Lots going on! Lots of   vibes to you Stacey, everything crossed for you!
Mrs B glad you had a nice holiday, everything seems to be going well for you. Take care with the clumsiness 
Bearbones it's only 20 sleeps till your scan and I can assure you it will go quickly for you x
2ndtime its amazing how quick time flies huh and it won't be long till you get past the early pains I am sure!

AFM, 14wks and 4 days today and I noticed over the weekend that I seem to be returning to normal. I now have more of an appetite, more energy and just feel good in general yay!!!!!!! Not many more sleeps till holiday and cannot wait. I have a bump now and bb's the size of well nothing I have ever seen before!!! Gone up 2 cup sizes now - DH is pleased to tell me that they suit me .... Can't wait to get some sun and wear the little strappy numbers to show off the bump - early days and it really only looks like I ate too much for dinner but hey it is my little bump and I'm proud of it!  

Big hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## stacey87

Thanks joe! And you sound so happy     and you cherish that bump as much as you can. Bet you can't wait for your holiday, where are you going again? Hope you have a great time, sure you will   xx


----------



## joe1977

Thanks Stacey! we're off to sunny Fuerteventura to a little fishing village - very few tourists and lots of local food and drink.
Will be weird as I normally live on seafood and cured meats and cheeses when we are there washed down with a bottle or 2... of wine!
This year I can't have any of that so we will stick to cooking BBQ's and lots of fruit juice mocktails 
DH can have a few beers and I have found out they do an alcohol free one which I shall be raiding the supermarket for  xx


----------



## stacey87

Ahhh sounds lovely. My friends going to Turkey next week and my other Tenerife.....hmmm all these holidays, I'm stuck which suitcase to sneak in   xx


----------



## joe1977

hehehe lots of room in mine as we stay in a private apartment with two terraces that no-one overlooks so very little need for clothes  
perhaps it would not be best in that case to sneak in mine xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Quick one from me as I've been waiting on hubby to get home to watch last nights broadchurch. Eeek. 

Stacey put a hot water bottle on your feet, ie keep them warm. Apparently warm feet means a cosy womb for the embies. I didn't know it last time but did it this time!!! Or get ur cat to lay on your feet! ( I think u have a cat??)

Back later xxxx


----------



## stacey87

Haha my cat still lives at the parents...left him there when I moved out 5 years ago...not sure he'll be impressed if i go everyday and stick him on my feet, plus he is old now, not much to him ha....I do have two dogs though and one of them acts like a cat, she'll do! Oooooooooh enjoy Broadchurch, get some tissues ready. I watched it this morning xx


----------



## jellybaby81

hi all
just catching up on last few days! well done stacey on being PUPO again, enjoy being lazy and pampered and roll on OTD!!! praying this one little embie is burrowing away!
Joe holiday sounds fab, I am off to spain the first weeek in June cant wait.
had hosp appt yest all fine with twins though it was only a mini scan, next big scan at 20weeks. am 14 weeks now!
Bearbones has the news sunk in yet??
Getting really curious re gender/s now guys... anyone else am reading alot about ivf producing more boys and this site confirms it if u read a lot of signatures which I do!!!
I already have a DS (2yo) and now am thinking if blasts = boys then im in for boy central! eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!
any thoughts?
x


----------



## stacey87

Haha Jellybaby all boys......I'd go insane-too much football  . I have read a thread on here somewhere and it does seem majority are boys that are conceived via IVF...but who knows! Have you got an obvious bump now with you having twins? 

I keep getting some sort of like pressure feeling 'down there', it's worrying me abit because I normally get this when af is coming. But I only had transfer yesterday and it's 4 days past egg collection (ovulation), could it just be things getting back to normal/healing as such? I did find ET hurt this time, and could feel EC this time too....I'm prob just thinking in to it abit too much but it's hard not to when it's there. 

Bearbones did you enjoy Broadchurch? Was it who you thought it was? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Ugh, I blubbed my eyes out!!  It was really good and yes I suspected correctly.  Don't worry about your twinges, it's probably from EC. Your embie wil be turning into a blast today and looking for somewhere comfy to attach to  

2ndtimearound I hope your back doesn't get worse!!  My scan is on the 13 may with clinic although I have one booked on the 10may which I may not go to now as it isn't much before the one at our clinic.  

Joe your holiday sounds amazing. Get those non alcoholic beers ice cold with some fresh lime ( they taste better  ). I had one on Sunday at a BBQ we went to. 

JB awww you saw your twinnies, yay for being 14 wks. It's not real for me yet, I have had really sore boobs but today I've woken up and they are not as bad at all so now I'm worried as I have no other symptoms.


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones don't be worrying, everything is fine  . Bet your scan seems so far away, it will soon come round though xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey bearbones, i spent alot of.time.worrying bout no symptoms still do the odd day just think must be v lucky. Hope u are too. Dont worry too much, i found it took away from my early preg experience
jb


----------



## Bearbones1

Thanks girls. It's is so hard not to think its going to go wrong, it's weird. Anyway I managed to get bloods done at my GP when I went for the other prescription for extra drugs.  I should get the results tomorrow and then re test on Friday am to see if they have doubled.  I'm high maintenance aren't I?  Lol the nurse did say the results won't make me feel any better but she would do them anyway lol

JB I will take heed from what you've said and try to enjoy, at what stage did you confirm twinnies?

Stacey what have you been doing today?  Relaxing with a book I hope No more mopping floors lol

How are all you other mummies to be?

Cardall how are you doing?  Couple of weeks til you start again? 

I had a McDonalds milkshake today, they are sooooo bad for you I nvr do that, made me feel sick!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh I forgot to says, my prescription ..... Well I'm too scared to go to the chemist to get the drugs in case it tempts fate, it's 8weeks worth.  See told you I'm losing it xxx


----------



## joe1977

JB time till 20 week scan will go quick, mine is booked for 31st May so 2 weeks after I come back off holiday woohoo!!
Funny how we are all trying to squeeze a holiday in 
I think I am going to have a boy and DH thinks a girl but we will be glad whichever!

Stacey everything will be fine I remember having tugging pains myself and it all worked out ok, keep positive  

Bear you are lucky, my MD only gave me a month at a time so had to pay presciption fee twice grrrrr
I also had some crappy things to eat and drink in the first 12 weeks but now back to healthy salads and veg!

xxx


----------



## stacey87

Haha bearbones after everything we go through wïth IVF we are allowed to be abit  . I'm sure the bloods will make you feel better in your own way.  No more mopping floors for me.....haven't even got dressed   had a super lazy day, even watched Jeremy Kyle back to back this aft.....that's enough to make anyone cuckoo. I'll be getting dressed soon though, take the dogs for a walk and get some fresh air when OH gets home.

Thanks joe, I am trying to stay positive  


Well my OH is off work from tomorrow til Tuesday, so we are going to Tropical World tomorrow in Leeds, then he is cooking a 3 course meal on Friday....   then Saturday I'm shopping with my friend in Manchester and we are going to Hot Buffet World for lunch, has anybody ever been to one of these?? If not you need to go! Amazing food and can stuff your bellies for 2 whole hours   and I promise I'll stop and rest in between shops with a non alcoholic cocktail or two  ...my friend text yesterday saying 'I need to be back for 6pm'....we are going at 9am....I'll be dead by lunch time never mind 6pm ha 

Xxxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Bearbones, twins seen at first scan which was 7wks in the dot. Then seen ev 2 wks till now well nearly.
The bloods were high but still did not think twins till scan showed 2. What dp 5dt transfer did u get bloods done? I had a few blood tests so can compare days if ya like!!!
Joe my diet has not improved since i passed 12 wks... Really need ti get back to veg and salad. However my weight is sitting firmly at 9st. Weird.
Stacey next few days sound great! Jealous. I have work and thats it....
Told a "friend" in work about preg last week abd she has been pretty cool with me since.
What is some peoples problem?!?!


----------



## Bearbones1

Glad to hear it Stacey. I had a few of those non dressing until evening to go for a walk 
Nice hubby is off with you now. He can look after you. Xx

Jb it was taken today which is 14dp 5dt. Did you have bloods that late on? Please share  
Wonder what's up with that person at work !!!  I haven't weighed myself since September when I did my first cycle, I'm too scared as I know I've put on weight, I was just over 8 stone then but reckon I'm well over 9 now, I can feel it on my thighs and they've always been skinny !! Lol. 


Tv looks rubbish tonight. I'm shattered so looking forward to bed already. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Joe did you have to continue meds after your BFP?? Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Evening ladies 

Glad your all doing well.

I'm doing okay just plodding along until cycle starts hope I'm as lucky as you guys.


----------



## Bearbones1

I hope so too lovely xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stacey87

I've had abit of a dull ache low down these evening, bit confused as its only 2dp3dt but didn't feel like this last time...it's hard not to think the worst....xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Stacey you will be okay huni it's early on and a lot going in there x


----------



## jellybaby81

no point thinking like that so early on stacey, there is no way it could be af ache so hopefully it means good things are happening, even a bit early for that though i would think? while i was on tww i was wanted aches as a sign of anything happening but had nothing, zilch.
bear bones hcg results were; 10dp5dt 697
                                          12dp5dt 2010  
                                          19dp5dt  39,000 
sorry have nothing for 14dp5dt this time, but with my DS singleton bloods at 14dp5dt was 3660 also quite high.... the numbers are mind frazzling but a bit fun too!
ps was on meds till 12weeks
Cardall great to hear from you hope the next cycle hurrys up for u!!!


----------



## joe1977

Bearb i had to take 2 cyclogest till 11 weeks then 1 a day till 12 weeks then stopped.
Stacey i had spotting 1dp5dt in the morning then nothing. They told me it was implantation so it can happen early xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

JB- is it possible your friend can't have children or struggled with infertility herself? It sounds awful but some of my friends when they told me they were pregnant I tried so so hard to be genuinely happy for but I think they did get a bit of a sense of "coolness" but it was more a defence mechanism. I'm now very aware and i'm actually very open about the fact I had ivf and had a number of girls at work approach me privately and say they've also had or are having problems conceiving. Because it was my issue not my DHs I feel ok to talk about it.

Bearbones- oh not long until the scan!! That's come round so fast. 7 week scan was wonderful, much more emotional than the 12 week scan. The 7 week scan was like oh my gosh there's actually a baby inside me whereas the 12 week scan was phew everything is still ok and now we can tell everyone! Hope you're feeling well.

Stacey enjoy tropical world, sounds like you're being spoilt!!

Cardall, keep going you will get there! Have you got a date for your cycle? What are you doing to keep busy?


Everyone enjoy your holidays! We're away in July and looking at a long weekend away in August too but nowhere very exotic just wales and devon but it's just nice to get away isn't it? My back is feeling a bit better but i'm going to see a physio. I've just got in touch with a company about hiring a waterbirth pool although we won't hire it until nearer the time but I did get a little bit excited and DH says I can have a posh one with a heater because labours on my side of the family take f.o.r.e.v.e.r so need one to stay warm for a long time!

Have a lovely day, hope there's some more sunshine!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

p.s my husband informed me that tomorrow I will be 6 months away from my due date. Then he was confused and said that I was already more than 3 months pregnant (14 weeks now). I explained that pregnancy is more to do with weeks than months really and it's on average 40 weeks but full term is 37 to 42, and he wrote it all down in his diary from first day I could give birth to last day I could give birth! ha cute.


----------



## joe1977

ah lovely 2nd time nice to plan some breaks - we are looking at some more for August too!
Cute about DH, my DH travels overseas all the time and his company have told him they will not be booking him out from 1st October just in case little mb decides to put in an early appearance  xx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hello, it's heartbeat day for us today, got the midwife this afternoon for the Doppler, am really excited as it's another milestone down.

Am jealous of all the holiday talk and greedy as we've had ours already. A word of caution about Sun exposure, I tried to keep out of it as much as possible but have still got little brown patches at the top of my cheeks and around my lips like a dodgy 90s lip liner! I hope they'll fade but are only really noticeable by me (I hope).

Stacey I'm wishing you lots of luck and crossed fingers and toes for your 2ww. I had low cramps, thirst and a headache (unusual for me pre preg).

Bearbones I remember all the speculation about whether jb had two on board, will you be the next twin mum?

2ndtimearound I agree with your point about frost friend, I think we've all been there at some point!

Joe you're lucky to have your scan day, I'm still waiting for mine.

Cardall the best things come to those who wait, hoping this is the case for you x 

Hope you all have a good day, I'll let you know how Doppler goes xxxxx


----------



## joe1977

Hi MrsB I'm sure yours will come soon! I am fortunate because I got my 20 and 28 week scan dates - must have done something right at some point  xx


----------



## stacey87

Mrsb did you listen to the heartbeat?. Bet it was a magical experience   well I'm thirsty too, which is abit strange as Im never thirsty! Had some weird twinges/ dull aches today, only 3dp3dt so hoping these are all good signs....trying my very hardest to not think too much in to it though at this stage.


Well I've just got back from a great day at Tropical World, had a  lovely pub lunch and then to top it off the embryologist rang which I wasnt expecting..we had 5 eggs that fertilised, 1 they put back, 3 that they froze on day 3 and one that was behind and not doing much....well I'd totally forgot about this one and apparantly they have kept it in culture and is now a 5ab blast      so now got 4 frozen. Very very happy! 

AND I was allowed to spend £9 on 6 Krispy Kreme doughnuts, yum yum   

Xxxxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Sounds like a brilliant day Stacey! That last one sounds like a fighter, good to know you've got some reserves.

Heard the heartbeat today, midwife warned that it might take a while to find it but was on it straight away, just like the scans. Think this baby might be a show off! We were able to record it so can listen back later.

Big love ladies x x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

MrsB how precious!!! So happy for you and so reassuring for the midwife to find it straight away!! Just wonderful wonderful!!!! My appointment to hopefully hear the heartbeat is in two weeks and I just can't wait. Might take DS but not sure just in case she can't find it!!

Joe, great you get two scans is there any special reason for that? Have you got a date for your 20 week scan?

Stacey- sounds amazing! So nice to have a relaxing day with your other half. You deserve to be spoiled, ivf is one hell of a journey.

Becca
xx


----------



## Bearbones1

As MRSB that is just lovely, nice you can listen back to it too. Xx

2ndtimearound your dh is so cute, bless him xxx

JB those bloods are good, the 19 day one is amazing. And your DS at 14dp is very high isn't it!!  I didn't get my results today as the doctor hadn't commented on the results so the reception aren't allowed to give them, grrrr.  Anyway second lot in the am and should have both results by the afternoon.

Stacey what a lovely day and wow what a special little embie, that is great news that you have a last frozen as well as the 3 dayers. Eeeeeep. All positive news for you, keep it coming. Thirst is good  

AFM had a long day at work, still have no recognisable symptoms. Wish i did as it may stop me being worried sick. Friday tomorrow and that means another week ticked off. God I'm depressing aren't I. Lol

Catch you all tomorrow lovelies xxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Ladies this is such a lovely positive thread I feel more positive just reading it and only next weekend to wait for prostap x


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey all 
yes cardall its a great positive thread alright and hopefully it will spread!
Bearbones i feel your pain, was the exact same. Dont forget all my numbers are.past 5 dt transfer so 14 dp would be 19days etc. Cant wait to see ur numbers tomorrow!
Yay mrs b anotuer box ticked. Bit sure i will get to hear heartbeat at all... Am scanned ev 4 weeks so not sure if they throw doppler in too? I want it tho! Greedy guts!
Stacey hope u are hanging in there.... Not too long for.you eeeeeekkkkkk. Thirst is good#%#
Night all x


----------



## Bearbones1

Ooh cardall that is good news, bet you can't wait!!  

Joe and Jb interestingly my clinic only make you carry on with drugs if its a frozen cycles set an alarm to remind me to take them, especially the progynova as I have to take it three times a day.  I was in a meeting yesterday and my alarm was sounding in my bag from across the room at 1330 to remind me to take them, that was a tad embarrassing. Lol. 

The sun has done one today, it's very grey, boooooo.

Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hiya, 

Bloods came back.  14dp5dt - 4180 and 16dp5dt - 10458.  I feel much better seeing that, it's hard to think there is that much hcg with no symptoms. But anyway it's made me feel better and I promise you all I am going to try and relax!!!!!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## joe1977

Fab news bearbones now try to relax and enjoy being pregnant - I know it's not easy but the more relaxed you are the better for baby 
I think all clinics work differently from testing to scanning to drugs - sure they know best for us though.

Not long Cardall - positive thoughts are with you xx

2nd time - 20wk scan on 31st May and they said I could have 28 and 36 week scans as I would be more anxious than other mummies who got pregnant naturally. Thought this was really nice of them 

MrsB - thrilled for you - an exciting moment when you hear the little steam train inside xx

Stacey enjoy being spoilt and enjoy those krispy kreme's even more - jealous now  

AFM - all good at 15 weeks today. Got a letter from the hospital to advise that my initial screen and blood test for Down's has come back at 1 in 3900 which is great as the average for my age is more like 1 in 400. We agreed we would do these initial tests but none of the invasive ones, so they are not necessary now.

Cravings, hmm I have 2 - don't laugh.... carrot sticks with hummus and ice lollies - could be a lot worse and hopefully won't be!!!
Not much else to report other than holiday getting closer and been out and bought a new maternity wardrobe woohoo! I have a definite bump now although I have always been a size 10 and 10 in maternity seems to fit perfectly although as little bit too baggy at the moment. Bought a pair of board shorts in a regular size 12 and they are fine too. Still wearing a lot of normal clothes in a size 10 so mixing and matching at present. Jeans are now defo maternity as I wear these to work and sitting around all day in snug jeans is just not pleasant!

Sun out now so making the most of working at home today. Hugs to all xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Cracking scores barebones, relax and breath (you'll need that advice later on too!). I promised myself if ivf worked I'd relax and enjoy being pregnant which would have worked if I hadn't felt so dreadful in the early days! Enjoy lack of symptoms as it could all change tomorrow and you'll miss the food you enjoyed and the energy you used to have !x

Fab testing news Joe, I've put all my non fitting clothes in the loft for now. Have you found much in the way of nice maternity clothes? A lot of mine are navy and striped so I'll be dressed as a sailor/Frenchman until further notice!

Got my first pregnancy yoga tonight, I'm hoping it will help with my sleeping and low energy levels.

Happy Friday all xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Really quickly cos rushing to creche.... Amazing results bearbones. Def relax now... Numbers are high in my opinion so u may be joining me.in twin land! How does that grab u? 9 wks later i am still trying to get my head around it!
Happy friday to all!!!!


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones that fab news! Bet you feel more relieved a little and more relaxed  

Mrsb enjoy pregnancy yoga! 

Great results joe!   I'm slowly getting through my Krispy kremes  

Cardall, I agree it is such a positive thread, certainly keeps me positive and keeps me sane too   

Not much going on here....had a dull ache feeling last couple of days but nothing really today, just feel tired. Going to have a nice relaxing warm bath (in the middle of doing our bathroom up so baths are our only option at the min.....either that or i dont wash for months   ),Steak for tea made by my lovely OH, then film and crisps this evening. Off to Manchester shopping tomorrow, hope the weather improves, hail stoning here   xxx


----------



## joe1977

Hey MrsB I have shopped around quite a bit and I too have a lot of sailor style - fortunately I wear loads of stripes anyway 
Some of the shops I have used (all online) Next, Funmum, Isabelle Oliver, Crave to name but a few...
My favourite has been Gap as they have really funky stuff whereas a lot of the sites are quite old and frumpy.
I know I am 35 but I am a trendy 35 not a 35 pushing 50!!! xxx

Stacey be careful in the bath, not too hot and not too long as it can be dangerous for bubby in the making xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Stacey make sure it's not a hot bath lovely.  Your embies should be implanting now. 

JB yes I think they seem high and I would be utterly delighted to join you in twin land, I cannot wait to find out now.  Eeek.

Joe excellent news about the tests, that's another worry for me to reach. Hahaha.  Sounds like you a getting good care!!  New wardrobe sounds fab too. I can't wait till I can buy new clothes, everything feels tight and awful because of the weight I've put on over my three cycles but I refused to buy too much in case it hadn't worked and I would have made myself hit the gym.  Now I will just embrace getting bigger. 

MRSB enjoy pregnancy yoga. Sorry you aren't sleeping well. Good advice on the enjoying it, although sickness would help my fattieness. Xxx


----------



## stacey87

Haha my bath was barely even warm so was def a quick jump in, wash, shave and out! Lol. Eeeeek I know my little embie should be implanting over the next couple of days...Monday will worry me as it will be 7 days past transfer and this is when I bled last time....fingers crossed this won't be the case this time though   xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Haha a Luke warm bath is not very relaxing is it. Lol. It will implant, eeeeeeek xxxx


----------



## stacey87

Well ladies think I'm in need of some positivity. Had a great day shopping with my friend and stuffed our faces at Red Hot Buffet World, but since I've got back I've become really ratty, my backs aching low down, aches low down at the front and the last couple of nights had pains 'down there' which I only get when I'm on  just feel really negative and worried today   just wish I knew what my embie was getting up to, seems unfair to wait another 10 days to find out xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hey lovely. 

I remember getting ratty too. It made me think af was gonna show up because it felt like pmt. how many dp are you now?  Aches and pains are good signs of implantation. Glad you had a nice day with your friend at least it's another day ticked off the wait!!!

I had pains again yesterday evening and I've been spotting all day today, it looked pink/red first thing this morning and my heart jumped out of my chest but its been brown since so I'm praying it implantation. Seems as soon as I relaxed this happened, lol!  

10 days seems such a long wait doesn't it?! Ahhhh. Hugs babe xxx


----------



## stacey87

Thank you, it's just so stressful isn't it, even when you get a BFP it's stressful because then you worry if everything's going to be ok with pregnancy. And i can imagine its weird at this stage because obviously you wont 'feel pregnant', i can only imagine you feel pregnant when you start to get bigger/baby moves! We do have it rough. Everything's fine with you though, especially after those blood results, must be twinnies in there   think they are just burrowing deeper and getting more snug for the next 8 months  

I'm 5dp3dt now, so I'm guessing it would start to implant over the next day or two? Don't remember feeling like this last time, definitely achey low down. It's so hard to not think about it when you feel every ache, pain, twinge etc. oh well, maybe tomorrow will be more of a positive day. Got a 2 year olds party and my 4 year old godsons party tomorrow, that should be fun. Had fun in the Disney shop, bought the 2 year old a Minnie mouse vacuum it's so cute, I've had a play with it   hehe
Xxxx


----------



## joe1977

Hey both, if it's any consolation I still get times when I panic and think things are going to go wrong.
At the moment I am getting round ligament pain and it convinces me something horrible is happening.
I keep thinking I will relax when I get to the next stage which now will be 20 week scan but I think I will worry right through till little MB is born.
IVF is a worry from the day you begin. xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Barebones I had really late implantation spotting that appeared on the day of my first scan so it really can happen any time or not at all. 

Stacey my heart goes out to you. I remember having a really low day when I felt like it was over, I read through the previous months 2ww and found some positivity in people with similar symptoms that went on to have bfps. When my sister was pregnant and didn't know I'll always remember her saying she'd had rumblings of lady time but nothing had appeared. Fingers, toes and even eyes crossed for you x x x


----------



## Bearbones1

Implantation will be happening now.  

5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining.  

I'm glad you feel different to last time.  Can you remember what day we caved last time?  I couldn't remember, the reason I ask is because last time we were fraught and you are doing better this time (I think  ). Your clinic had a longer wait than most though don't they.  Still, 10 days will arrive soon enough.

I'm addicted to ice lollies!!

Joe.... Sorry you are still anxious too. Lol. Best we get used to it. 

Thank goodness for this thread xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Thanks MRSB


----------



## stacey87

Thanks Mrsb xx

Bearbones I'm sure we caved 11 days past transfer? Must have been somewhere round then. Definitely don't want to cave this time so going to do my best in waiting til OTD. I really hope you are right and it is implantation! I think I am coping a lot better, I just think as each cycle comes I want it more and more (if that's possible) and it makes it even harder as I just keep thinking is it my turn now? Surely it must be? I do feel lucky with the frosties we got this time though. 

Ice lollies....well it certainly could be worse! I quite like ice lollies (mainly when I'm rough the morning after a few too many wines though   ) 

xxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh not it was much earlier than that I think cos my otd is 11dp.  

I really hoe this is your time, it's going well so far xx

And yes, I normally like ice lollies when I'm hungover too  

Off to a wedding today. Not looking forward to it, too tiring !! X


----------



## stacey87

I've just looked back and it was 9 days past transfer! And....my 2ww this time is longer than last time, when I tested at 9 days past transfer I only had 4 days to go til OTD, this time, when I get to 9 days past transfer I'll still have another 6 days to wait....nooooooooooo 2 extra days. Ill go   lol. 

Had a crap nights sleep, wide awake from 3am then tossing and turning, then when I did get some sleep had some very weird dreams! 

Ahhhh try and have a good day at the wedding, it's going to be a long day though weddings always are, maybe you could sneak off after the wedding breakfast for a nap   

xxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

I know it will be long.... And as its a Sunday wedding and we have work tomorrow we didn't book to stay in the hotel, I will obviously be driving so I would only have my car to nap in lol. 

9dp. Ahhh, I didn't feel nearly as crazy this time but tested on the eve on 6dp5dt because I had some spotting and terrible cramps. 

You are 6dp3dt today and are doing well.  Odd dreams are good too  . Ahhhhh it's so exciting and scary!!! Keeping everything crossed for you.  Your embie is continuing to burrow today   xxx


----------



## stacey87

How was the wedding bearbones? I had fun at the little people's birthday parties but was shattered when I got home and had a banging head! was lovely to get a big kiss and squeeze off my godson though  

Getting some weird twinges low down on the right hand side today....eeek! I also had a dream that I was pregnant and went it to a city hospital to give birth, they tried putting a cannula in to my foot instead of my hand but they kept getting it wrong.....was very bizarre!!   Ha 

Hope everyone else is ok?? Seems quiet on here xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

stacey not long now huni, i caved early and got a bfn and wished i hadnt but at the sametime i was then prepared for my appoinment.

Try hold out for another few days as its probably too early just now.


----------



## joe1977

Hi All
Stay positive Stacey - not long to go!
Told my nephews the news last night and we got gobsmaked faces then lots of hugs and kisses!
It was so lovely, the eldest two are 15 and 12 and they were so cute about it and saying I had to have the biggest dessert as I was eating for two 
Love family!!!
Off on holiday tomorrow night but will try to keep up with the posts when I get wireless.
Good luck to everyone in progress, back on the 19th xxxx


----------



## stacey87

Cardall I'm going to wait til my OTD to test, I'm determined to not cave sooner, did that last time and wished I hadn't, I still wouldn't believe the answer til OTD at the clinic anyway, my OTD just seems so far away still. 

Joe glad the news went well with nephews, families are great. Have a fantastic holiday! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hiya ladies

How are you all?

Stacey pains are good lol. Eeeeek.  Are you down to 7 days yet?  Wedding was ok thanks, I survived anyway but it was such a long day, ESP on a Sunday with work in the morning and of course sober with lots of drunk people not the best. Lol

Ve had more cramps today and back ache, boobs killing again so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Bearbones1

Cardall sorry abut ur bfn  . Hurry up to start ur meds though xxx


----------



## stacey87

Haha all good signs that the twinnies are doing well   my boobies hurt but only because of the progesterone...

.8 days til OTD, feel like I'm going to come on....hope I'm not! I'm going to see my friend tomorrow who is on maternity leave so that should break up tomorrow then Im in the middle of sorting stuff out for my mums birthday so that should keep me busy too, aswell as someone coming to look at our boiler this week and the sofa man (one of our dogs has a thing for zips and chewed them off two of the cushions and pulled the stuffing out....only had the sofa since December, good job it's covered on the insurance!) 

I'm doing quite well being the sober one and tolerating the drunks better than I thought I would! 

xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Omg naughty doggy!!!! Good the next few days are planned nicely ..... 8 sleeps xxx

Joe sorry I missed you, have an amazing holiday you lucky lady.  Xx


----------



## stacey87

8dp3dt transfer, just 7 more sleeps to go! Better than 15 sleeps hehe it's getting closer....!


----------



## holiday_girl

Stacey you're almost over the half way point, the next few days will slide by I hope! 

Joe enjoy your holiday, I think a week away somewhere sunny should be included in part of the treatment it's so well deservered!

I had some lovely news yesterday; my friend recently had IVF and had a BFP but went for her scan last week and they couldn't find the fetal pole of heartbeat but could find the sack. She was border line OHS and was still really swolen, when I asked her which nurse did the scan it was one who'd needed back up to find one of my ovaries! She wasn't very optimistic and wasn't sure if she even felt pregnant as things had been really different to her first pregnancy 5 years ago, but had to go back for another scan yesterday. I had the most lovely excited text to say that they had found the little bean and all was good!! Phew!

Hope you're all having a good day, I'm so looking forward to the Bank Holiday weekend by which time Stacey it'll be OTD! xx


----------



## Bearbones1

I have AF pains and I'm bleeding.   it's red. I can't cope


----------



## jellybaby81

Try not to panic bearbones it could be perfectly ok/normal. It could be due to a variety of harmless things. Those high beta numbers represent a strong pregnancy so u could just be one of the unfortunate people who bleed in pregnancy.
Is there much blood? Have u rang the hosp?
Sending prayers, i know u are probably freaking out
jb x


----------



## stacey87

Oh no bearbones, like Jellybaby says try to not worry and panic, is there a lot? Maybe go to your EPU unit and get them to check?? Fingers crossed all is ok and it's just a little scare   xxx


----------



## stacey87

Mrsb I know! Eeeeeek scary. Glad the news turned in to good news for your friend! What a worry! xx


----------



## Bearbones1

It seemed like a lot in my knickers but now I'm at home laying down so it's only when I wipe. I have just called epu and they have booked me in for a scan tomorrow morning at 845, which was nice of them.  They said to go to A&e if it becomes heavy, I'm praying it won't.  The AF ache is worrying, it just feels like AF  . I'm 5+4 today so will they be able to see anything tomorrow ?

Thanks for the reassurance. X


----------



## stacey87

I personally wouldn't know what they can see at this stage to be honest, but I'm sure they must be able to see something with them booking you in. They also might recheck your bloods aswell. It's going to be a long night for you, make sure you get plenty of rest and take it easy, like they said if the bleeding becomes worse make sure you go to a&e. will   for you that everything is ok, I'm sure it will be. Just the little monkey(s) giving mummy a scare   xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey bb glad bleeding tapering off somewhat...
I got a scan last preg at exactly 5 + 4 and it was abdominal to boot. All they saw was a sac but that made me happy. If its internal thay will see more... It could poss be one of the embryos but i would expect more bleeding i think. This can be a common phenomenon with twins 50% of them end up as singletons due to early loss of one and most people dont realise! Hope that helps
chin up 
jb


----------



## Bearbones1

Thanks girls

Yeah JB I would expect more blood if it was one embie too but will see what the next few hours bring.  

Thank goodness for this thread. 

Stacey maybe some drama on here from me will pass the time more quickly for you  

BB xxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Bearbones I too am praying that all is well, your numbers were high and if the bleeding is slowing that's a good sign.  My friend bled all the way through the first 4 months and she has a healthy daughter.

Keep us posted on your scan, and plenty of rest tonight.


----------



## holiday_girl

Sorry to hear about your bleeding barebones, when I was on the waiting for early scans group there were lots of girls that had prolonged and heavy bleeding for a number of reasons that are still pregnant and everything's fine. I know it's scary and feels like all is lost but it really isn't. Make sure you completely rest, hold tight for the morning xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Thanks. I'm laying on my bed doing nothing. Knicker watch = brown blood now so that is better xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

That is better huni.


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones that sounds abit better. Will be thinking of you in the morning, let us know how you get on.    x


Made chilli for tea tonight and now im in bed feeling quite sick and headachey. Tomorrow will be 12dpo, the same time I started spotting/bleeding last cycle so been on knicker watch today and will def be tomorrow too. Last time it started with me feeling lousey and headaches so just praying the same isnt going to happen This time.

xxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hugs Stacey  You are days away from your BFP. Xxx

I'm back to bright red blood. Argh this is so horrid. Will update after scan xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Good luck this morning barebones, I'll be thinking of you xx

Stacey feeling sick and headaches can be a good sign, think positive xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hello lovely ladies,

Oh bearbones...thinking of you. I've heard it is much more common to bleed with a twin pregnancy or high HCG so i have everything crossed for you and hope it is good news from your scan. I thought when we got BFPs the hard times would be over but i think until we get to the end it is so hard.

MrsB great news about your friend. What a stressful time for her but glad to hear such a good outcome. I have signed up for pregnancy yoga too from 16 weeks and i can't wait to start.

Joe i need to go shooping too, might look on the websites you suggested. Back pain has stopped and been replaced by a rather large bump (esp for only 14 weeks + 5 days!). Midwife thinks that my sudden growth may have been what caused the backache.

Cardall- not long for you to go now and everything crossed for a positive cycle.

Stacey- you are being so good waiting to test. 2ww was so hard. Hope you're enjoying some time to yourself. I had all the normal period symptoms just no period then had a BFP so don't give up hope.

Thinking of you all, esp Bearbones today xx


----------



## stacey87

Thinking of you bearbones   xx


----------



## joe1977

Quickie from me sat in the BA lounge at Heathrow, thoughts are with you bear xxx


----------



## stacey87

Have a good holiday joe! Super jealous xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Only logging on now.... Bearbones how was scan? Hope you are ok and all was well
hi to all others
xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hi girls. 

Sorry I couldn't get on til now!!!

All is perfect. There are two sacs and two yolk sacs. Eeeeeeek. JB I'm joining you. . I'm so relieved. They said its implantation bleeding and eventing was in the right place. 

Thank The Lord. 

Have a fab holiday joe xx

Hope everyone else is ok. X


----------



## stacey87

Yeyyyyyy bearbones     I've been so worried about you all day! New there would be twinnies in there hehe. I'm so relieved all is ok and I can imagine you are too. Has the bleeding eased today or not? xx


----------



## PixieMcG

BB amazing what a result. I am so pleased for you.

2ndtime thank you, not long now and is all go.


----------



## Bearbones1

Yes it's gone back to brown spotting hopefully that won't happen again. 

Thanks girls. Eeek x


----------



## stacey87

It's mad to think you still get implantation spotting/bleeding at this stage! Glad that's all it is though  

I've got af type aches really low down tonight   

Xxxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hurray barebones! I'm so so pleased for you, well done in double production too! Sleep easy tonight (if you can calm the excitement of twins) xxxxx 

Hello to all you lovely supportive girls, so proud of our little group x


----------



## stacey87

Mrsb I love our little group! How are you? 

Cardall how are you? 


What a beautiful morning! Definitely a day to be getting my washing done and pegged out. Had really bad af like aches low down last night to the point I burst in to tears as I actually thought the witch was arriving, so far no show though and feel much more chipper this am   only 5 more sleeps to go.....eeeeek!

Xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Morning Stacey, I'm good thanks. Someone at work asked me if I was putting in weight or pregnant yesterday which made me laugh and a slightly sleazy man in the pet shop yesterday said I was a beautiful lady but I'll take any compliments I can get at this stage!

It's a lovely day here too so I'll be washing and getting out and about too. I hope your pains are burrowing/settling embie ones, there's just a weekend in between you and your test now!

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Stacey you are doing well, I'm working from home today, been ill for days but was up thru the night with dodgy stomach.


----------



## stacey87

Oh no Cardall, hope you are feeling better soon x


Ladies......I got really emotional last night and then really ratty and horrible over nothing with my oh earlier, something inside me made just do a test as I had it in my top drawer from last time.....and it's POSITIVE!!!!! It will def be positive won't it and nothing to do with trigger etc, I'm 10dp3dt....trigger shot was 15 days ago.....I'm worried it's not really a positive!!


----------



## PixieMcG

Stacey I think it wll be accurate. Have a look at the below.

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Congratulations huni

/links


----------



## stacey87

Thank you...I have also read that 10000iu pregnyl stays in your system for up to 14 days, 5000 upto 10 days, well I had 5000 so I reckon it should well be out of my system?? Eeeeeeeek hehe


----------



## PixieMcG

I think so to. Bet you can't wait for otd now.


----------



## holiday_girl

Stacey! smacked hand for early testing, big cuddle for result! X


----------



## stacey87

Oh I know I'm so naughty   eeeeeeeeek x


----------



## jellybaby81

OMG this really is a lucky thread!!! Congrats bearbones on the twins and stacey on the positive. What a mental 24hrs. Will post more later.


----------



## Bearbones1

Omg you have done it babe!!!!  I have just got on here, ahhhhh congratulations.  Amazing news. I am thrilled for you eeeeeeek xxxxxxxxxxx. How is hubby??


----------



## stacey87

He is super happy and excited and wants to tell the whole world already ha. I've done another test tonight with a different brand and it was positive but got plenty to test with every morning til Tuesday haha. Surely it's real?? Don't think I'll believe it til someone professional tells me though. Eeeeeeek!! How are you today? xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Staceyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! I did the same as you, tested to early then freaked it would be a fake positive!! But at 10days post transfer i'm sure it must be a real positive!!!!! Mine was positive at 7 days and stayed positive but was nerve wracking. THATS BRILLIANT EEKKKKK! 

This thread is so lucky, now just Cardall to go!

Bearbones ah ha twins!!!!!!!!!!!! Brilliant news! Has the bleeding stopped? I heard it's more common in twin pregnancies. Ironically I was worried during 2ww that I hadn't had any bleeding therefore it couldn't have implanted etc!

AFM i'm 15 weeks now and enjoying this lovely sunny weather. I wore a strappy top yesterday and nearly everybody I saw who didn't know already was like "oh my gosh are you pregnant?!". I'm quite petite generally and it's my second time round so it's quite an obvious bump. hehe MrsB that's cheeky of someone to ask you but I bet you look beautiful!

Well done everyone! We should have a group meet after the last baby is born!!!!


----------



## stacey87

I'm still freakin out now and it was positive again this morning, 11dp3dt (16 days after trigger) so surely there's no way it's false?! I'm just too scared to believe its real incase it suddenly comes crashing down. Doesn't help that my clinics 2ww is longer than most others, I'm sure I've read a few threads where some women have had their ET after me and their OTD is before mine! In theory I'm 14dpo so think I should start believing its true. 

Ahh it must be lovely to have ppl recognise you are pregnant, enjoy it  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi Stacey my OTD was 11 days after transfer of a 5 day blast so I really can't see that 2 more days would make much of a difference to your result, if you were earlier in the 2ww I'd be worried as it's some of the mega early testers that seem to have different results by their OTD. If you were a natural pregnancy testing would be guess work anyway so I'd have a little smile to myself and relax until OTD as I think you have your answer! As soon as you've been given your early scan date you'll go slightly back into doubt mode (then the same until 12 week scan) so enjoy your 2 beautiful lines for now xx 

2ndtimearound I'm loving my bump but keep swinging between whether I think it's visible or not. I got a long black strappy dress from New look (hidden amongst the horrendous cheap tat that is their mat wear section) that ties at the back from under boob level that is a bump enhancer that I'm going to wear to a birthday tonight that will hopefully not make me look as if I've just chunked out a bit!

It would be lovely to meet all our little gang but I think we're a bit far flung as I'm in Gloucestershire xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Not that far flung then- I'm in Gloucestershire too!! Were you under Mrs Reddy

Dress sounds lovely!

And Stacey MrsB is absolutely right, you will keep having doubts all along but enjoy each stage!!


----------



## Bearbones1

Eeeek Stacey have you cracked out a clear blue digital yet??   it is very real, your otd are always ages away.  Omg I'm so please for you.

Aww to the bumps being noticed. I can't imagine having one!!

I feel sick and hungover xx

Would love a meet, I'm in Kent though!!  We would need a hotel for about 10 women and 14 babas! Hahahaha


----------



## stacey87

It's mad to think we are all in different places, doing our own thing, but yet we all come back to the same place and all have something massive in common. would be lovely to meet but think I'm miles away in burnley! 

Bearbones not done a clearblue yet, that's what I tested with last cycle and it brought me a bfn so I'm avoiding clearblues ha. I've used some from tesco though and some from Asda. I did get a digital one from tesco but I got too excited and pee'd on it before the indicator came on so it didn't work oooooops   

Ahh feeling sick and crappy is a good thing hehe ( unfortunately). That's one thing I'm not looking forward to but I've waited over 4 years for it so I don't care if I'm sick every day! Bring it on  

xxxxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

2ndtimearound, yes we were lucky to have Dr reddy, she's amazing! I'm in Cheltenham, where are you? I can't believe your glos too!!


----------



## holiday_girl

Stacey I started a lot if sentences in the early days with 'I'm not moaning but....' when I felt crappy as you work so hard to get to this point and then struggle not to begrudge feeling rubbish!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

MrsB i'm in Cheltenham toooooooooo!! And Mrs Reddy was my consultant, she was amazing!!!!!! wow!!!!! small world, crazy!!!!!! Where are you going to give birth?!

Bearbones- it can be done! Will have to get thinking about it, hehe! Maybe next summer. Sorry you're not feeling great but good to have some symptoms, I found it very reassuring.


----------



## holiday_girl

Oh. My. God. ! I can't believe it! How random is that?! I'm going to glos as it's our first as Cheltenham has no medical staff and if you get into difficulties they load you into an ambulance and drive you to glos, which is as shame as we're walking distance from chelt general. How strange that we've probably been a few streets away this whole time!

I do like the idea of gathering everyone up next year, especially the impressive baby count due to all the twins!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Seriously weird- we are walking distance to Cheltenham too!!! I am, however, going for a home birth. I had my first at Cheltenham (back in the day when they could do emergency C-sections there!) but they won't let me back in as I had a previous emergency C-section. but midwife very supportive and says if I want to try, she very happy to support me but need to be realistic and decide nearer time and also be aware I might have to be transferred in, but we no further to glos hospital than if we were at Cheltenham birth unit anyway.

Wow we should have coffee sometime.


----------



## holiday_girl

I'm stunned! What a small world (or forum)! Yes we should definitely go for coffee, it's spooky how close we are!


----------



## stacey87

Ahhhhhh this is lovely. What a small world! You two should def go for coffee xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Ahhh that's so cool!!! You are probably neighbours. Haha x


----------



## stacey87

Boooooo got really bad aches low down,   that it's my little embie burrowing deeper and getting more snug! x


----------



## Bearbones1

I had horrendous aches/ cramps at 6/8/10dp5dt. It's burrowing


----------



## stacey87

Oh I do hope so. I do keep telling myself that but still on knicker watch....think I've got an addiction to pee sticks too, my lovely oh made a comment earlier that we will still be testing in 8 months time ha   I'm sure it's only normal though for us that have been through a journey  like this xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Evening guys! Anyone fancy getting on a plane to ireland to meet me and the twins?!? 
Bear bones wish we were neighbours would love a twin mum buddy to meet up and freak out with!
I qm now 16wks and have a bump which is rather large by evening time but no too big in the morns. A student asked me tiday if i was preg and i just blanked him as he is a pup!
Stacey still cant believe it!
Cardall stick with the gang what an amazing set of results!
I was with a november group one cycle i was cancelled and the results were dismal. Bfns and miscarraiges the lot it was very disheartening
jbxx


----------



## Bearbones1

JB yes that would be amazing!!  Yay for having a bump. Xx

Cardall been thinking of you, it's your BFP next lovely. Can't wait for you to start xx


----------



## PixieMcG

2ndtime I hope your right and I'm next.

Bearbones Prostap tomorrow, its so sad that I'm actually excited.

Jelly baby I'm definitely hanging in with you all, such a lucky thread.

I pray the luck hangs on for me too.


----------



## stacey87

Cardall good luck with prostap tomorrow...eeek starting again, exciting! The luck will defo hang for you too   

Jb bet its lovely having a bump  
I love this little group  

Xxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks Stacey, won't be long til you have a little bump. Wonder how many are hanging in there' for you, you got 3 transferred eh?


----------



## stacey87

Noooooo just one! Haha and 4 frosties in the end


----------



## PixieMcG

Ha ha sorry don't know how i got that mixed up.


----------



## stacey87

Haha no worries.  


Well it's still positive.... And the lines abit darker, not sure this means anything! Feel free to shoot me now....I WILL be testing every morning til Tuesday   haha. 

I'm off to relive my youth tonight at The Big Reunion Concert ha, 'everybody get up sing it...1, 2, 3, 4, FIVE will make you get down nowwwwww' hahaha can't wait    my very good friend who I am going with is 10yrs older than me, hope everybody else there is reliving their youth too or we may well be the old ones there ha.

Hope everybody is ok and enjoy your bank hol weekend. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## joe1977

Hi ladies quick one from me. Wow stacey big congrats, soooooo pleased!!!
I might be in hot and sunny fuerteventura but normally Malvern in Worcestershire - small world!

Bump fully on display but still not very big although might get bigger soon as I'm constantly hungry!!

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Enjoy the warm weather joe, hope you have found the non alcoholic beer ok  

Stacey, yes they will get darker   I am WELL JEL of your evening, sounds brilliant. Have a great time xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Have a great night Stacey.

Prostap done back on the 20th may for scan.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Cardall great news you're not far behind us, wishing you lots of positivity!

Stacey I did the same thing too! However on my OTD I had a weird test from the clinic that took ages and the control line appeared before the test line and I freaked out and thought it was negative!! I'm so sure yours is a definite positive. Enjoy your evening!! Will anyone notice you not drinking?

MrsB and Joe- can't believe you are both so close (especially you MrsB!!). We should all meet up! We go swimming in Malvern all the time. Julie I would LOVE to come to Ireland sometime haha, maybe we could have a group trip over to see you?!

Bearbones how are you feeling? How are your tweenies?! 

Becca
xx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi girls,

Hope you all had a lovely bank holiday, think I've finally crossed the line from chubby with a question mark to just plain bump! Happy official OTD Stacey 

Xxx


----------



## stacey87

Ahhhhhh Mrsb lovely that you now have a recognisable bump  

Bearbones, how are you getting on?? Any morning sickness or anything yet? 

2ndtimeround how are you? I only went to the concert with one friend who knew I wasn't  drinking so that was good, didn't have to hide it from anyone! 

Joe, are you still on your jollies? Hope you are having/had a lovely time. 

Cardall how are you feeling now you have DR? 

Well it is officially a   wahooooo I'm glad I tested early because we were both still nervous as hell!! God knows what we would have been like if we hadn't have tested! Got scan on 28th may, 3wk today. I just know the next 3 weeks are going to drag   back to work tomorrow and I so don't want to go, very happy just mooching about the house doing my own thing in my own little happy world ha. 

Hope everyone had a lovely bank hol and enjoyed the glorious weather!
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Congratulations Stacey!    that's officially fantastic!


----------



## PixieMcG

Stacey that's fantastic.  So pleased for you. Hope your celebrating with something nice.

Mrsb that must be a good feeling too, bump is good.


----------



## holiday_girl

Hello,

Congrats cardall on your new round! Hope all goes smoothly for you xx

Well, today I have a baby on the move! I'd had a few ? moments/movements but definite kicking today after I needed an emergency coffee in the morning then again in the afternoon when I was trying to concentrate in a meeting, so lovely!

X


----------



## PixieMcG

Mrsb that must be a great feeling. 

I had a rough day with severe headaches and took the day off work. Felt terrible.


----------



## joe1977

Hi ladies, quick one from me. Had a panic today as woke up to a bright red bleed, only once followed by brown then faint.
Horrible feeling and so scared that we spent 4 hours in the Spanish emergency room - new experience!!
Staff were lovely and checked everything, saw heart beating on US and checked cervix fully closed. Told it was probably the placenta embedding so everything good normal and I have to go slow and take it easy - love broken English!
Sorry if TMI but other than that the holiday is good with fluttering feelings in my tummy! 
Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Joe you must have had an awful fright, glad they have confirmed everything is okay.


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh joe how scary!  S glad all is ok xxx

Stacey yay otd finally arrived!!!!!   I hope these three weeks fly by but you know they won't argh!  My scan is almost here, it's on Monday. I feel fine.  I've had some nausea but not for a few days although I do seem to gag everymorning lol. Still spotting brown   boobs are huge and sore!

Cardall sorry you are feeling so crappy  . Hope it eases soon, rollon the stimms that should help you xxx

I've been at a conference for three days with zero phone signal which is why I've been AWOL.  Had to survive two nights with my team hiding the not drinking. It was soooooo dull, everyone was drunk and chewing my ear off about crap I don't care about. Hahahahaha xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Glad your back bear. Nothing worse than being the only one not drinking when everyone is having a moan.


----------



## Bearbones1

Mrs b how amazing you felt your baby move eeeek x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

MrsB- how exciting!! Must be so reassuring and a really precious moment.

Stacey- FANTASTIC news on officially being positive!! As soon as 2ww over you think it will be easy but now have to wait until scan! enjoy every minute of it (I did 12 pregnancy tests between 2ww and early scan- i'm a bit nuts!) are you telling anyone yet? 

Goodness me Joe- glad you're ok, what a scare, take it easy- feet up missus!

Cardall- take it steady. This process is so incredibly stressful on your body and mind. Find things to distract you and chill out. Hope your headache goes away soon xx

Bearbones- oh my gosh your scan has come round fast! so exciting, can't wait to hear all about it.

Afm- feeling great except DS has possibly got the dreaded slapped cheek syndrome! He's fine but I had a big freak-out about catching it and having a miscarriage. Apparently it's quite uncommon for adults to catch it, usuall are immune and even if you do, won't necessarily pass it on to the baby, but i'm going to the GPs tomorrow for a blood test to be sure.


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh no how scary, hope the bloods come back ok. My friend is 9 wks pregnant and her DS has just had slap cheek too. Her bloods are yet to come back. It must be going around xx


----------



## PixieMcG

2ndtime i hope bloods come back okay for you, i know its easier to say but try not to worry.


----------



## stacey87

Hi ladies,

Bearbones so glad you are safe and well....I had a panic going on wondering where you had gone/what had happened to you! Omg scan on Monday, how exciting?!!! Are u excited? Any sickness etc?

2ndtime hope bloods come back ok, I'm sure they will but better to be safe and I can imagine its a worry. We have told close family because they all knew we had been through IVF so all had their fingers crossed for us and I've told a few people at work, just because I'm a vet nurse and need to be careful with heavy lifting, X-rays etc, trying to not tell everyone yet though. 

Joe what a scary experience but glad all is ok! Are you back now from jollies? 

Well I think I'm 5weeks today....just another 35 ish to go haha...ohhhh last few nights I've been feeling so nauseous and so rough, up and down with diarrhoea/constipation (sorry tmi ha), struggling to eat my evening meal, only thing I can eat fine is Cheerios! Doesn't help though as had a sore throat last couple of days and generally feeling crappy anyway. I also keep having af like pains, well they aren't pains as such and they literally come and go lasting only a few seconds, I just keep telling myself when you went to get checked Bearbones and they told you it's still implantation. I'm worrying at every little pain, ache etc   

Xxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Stacey you would think it would be easier once you get a bfp eh. Hopefully your scan will help, is it soon? I have it in my head it was end of may buy could be wrong Hun.

I'm wishing my life away so that I can start stims soon. A week on Monday for baseline. 

Have you girls got any plans this weekend ?


----------



## stacey87

Oh I know the wishing your life away feeling, this is going to be the longest pregnancy known to man haha, wish I could sleep til January! My scans on the 28th, I'd like to say Ill feel better once I've had it but then I'll just worry to the 12wk scan ha. I bet you can't wait to start stimms, feels like things start moving more quickly when you get to that point. 

I'm working all weekend, on call sat pm and on call Sunday right through to 8am Monday.....kill me now ha. You doing anything nice?


----------



## Bearbones1

Hi Stacey, I still get AF type pains now, not as strong but I currently have backache just like I get with AF.  I've felt sick all day and spewed up ,y breakfast this morning but have just managed some fish and mushy peas..... Not very healthy as it was from chippy but hey ho.  

Can't wait for Mondays scan, still scared though. I'm still have brown discharge which is v annoying !!!

I'm doing nothing this wknd, too tired. Can't believe you have to work all weekend and possible nights argh!!  Hope it's quiet.


----------



## PixieMcG

Stacey that's rubbish you have to work all weekend.

Bearbones I have fingers crossed for your scan huni.

I just got back from a hen night tough being so sober lol


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones good luck for your scan tomorrow!! Eeeeeeeek. Everything will be just perfect though   xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Argh!  I just keep fearing the worst. Other than sore boobs today's feel fine too. Fingers toes legs arms crossed lol. 

How are you feeling Stacey?  

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## stacey87

I'll have everything crossed and will say a little   but those two babies will be just fine.

My boobies are still sore, couple of days ago they were a lot less sore and I was starting to panic thinking my progesterone was dropping and thinking the worse lol but they are back to sore again today. I've struggled in an evening with food, no appetite whatsoever but last night and tonight I'm starving! Peeing a lot and still getting the odd pain/ache. I just want to sleep for 2weeks til my scan, just to know its ok will make me feel better, I know it will. I'm sure it will you too, can't believe you will be seeing them tomorrow, exciting. Will they give you the scan photo at this early scan or do you have to wait until the 12wk scan? xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Awe ladies I'm really excited for you both, hope everything is okay.


----------



## holiday_girl

Happy scanning today barebones! 

reading your boob-watch posts; don't worry mine haven't been consistently sore and seem to go through phases. I have been in non-underwired bras since early days though which I think has helped. debenhams do some nice non-offensive ones that look like normal bras (as lots of the maternity ones are mumsie and expensive).

Happy Monday all x


----------



## holiday_girl

Ps. You might be given a scan pic but there's not much to see at this stage as baby(ies) will look like 2 grains of rice banging together. I had to mark the scan with a circle so my mum would know where to look! What's amazing is when you go back in a few weeks there's arm, legs, waving and all!


----------



## PixieMcG

hi ladies,

looking for some advice.  Anyone take time off for IVF?  I went through my last cycle working with not many issues, however this time i am struggling a little bit.

Also worried as this is my last chance and want to give it everything i have, been told to relax and not become stressed but i dont get a minute to myself at work.  

My Occupation Health at work has said take all the time i need etc, work from home or leave early all that, but my boss isnt as open to all this even though this is what they have told me.  Makes jokes about it all the time, im now feeling under more pressure to be at work.

Sorry for the me post so early in the morning.

cx


----------



## holiday_girl

Cardall, your boss sounds awful, have you pointed out how hurtful and unhelpful that is? I was lucky and my work were really understanding so I took the time I needed and did what I could from home. I work for a charity so I felt a bit guilty for not being there working but really nothing was more important than the treatment and doing all we could to give it the best chance of working. I've seen others on the forum get signed off by their doctors for collection through to result. The time off I had was difficult as we were at a really critical stage with funding and I'd just been promoted and needed to be in all guns blazing but I just had to accept that ivf came first and have no regrets.

Good luck whatever you decide x


----------



## PixieMcG

thanks mrsb.  i feel so guilty even thinking about taking time off but the deadlines just keep coming even the says i dont feel great im in meetings delivering on some objective that my boss wants done,  you would think he would just let me do my day to day and forget about the other stuff for a few weeks but the thing is these other things make him look good.

hes also going off on paternity when im due EC & ET which means more work at a critical time and im so worried about it.


----------



## holiday_girl

Life is never straight forward is it? It sounds like a difficult situation but somethings got to give. What does you other half think? X


----------



## PixieMcG

hes worried about me taking time off just incase it affects my career, but at the sametime hes also worried that like last time i start bleeding and i blame myself.


----------



## stacey87

Cardall, on my last cycle I took a week off for EC and ET, I went back to work 3 days after ET as I didn't want to sit at home thinking about the whole thing and drive myself crazy, I'm a vet nurse and can sometimes be at work til midnight, I only get an hours break and on my feet the rest of the time, my job can be very demanding with emergencies etc and really quite stressful when we are short staffed. When my last cycle failed I didn't blame work but I did realise perhaps I should have had more time off to rest and relax. This time I finished work the day before EC and went back 14 working days later, and got a BFP. It was obviously a combination of a few things that got me this BFP such as quality of eggs etc, but I do think having time away from work to rest, relax, do my own thing really did help, and I'm glad I did as when I went back on Wednesday, by the time i finished, I was so stressed and fuming because of a certain situation. I could have been this stressed throughout the whole of the 2ww if I hadn't taken the time off.  I know your career is important but equally so is your health and your next cycle. do what you feel is right, but maybe more time off might help, especially if your job can be stressful.

Mrsb I might look in to them bras. They seem a lot better during the day but at night they kill, and especially first thing in a morn when I stand, feel like I've got two massive weights hanging off my chest and I'm not particularly very big in that area! Ha 

Xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

thanks stacey, i have made an appointment with my occupation health advisor to ask her for some advice.


----------



## Bearbones1

Eeeeek. I'm back. There are two ickle babies with lovely sounding heartbeats in there. It's so amazing. They are measuring a day ahead and one is much easier to find than the other. I can't believe it.  I will catch up after work xxx


----------



## stacey87

Glad everything is ok! Been thinking about you all day and said a little prayer for you before I went to sleep last night! Bet it felt amazing and bet you feel so relieved knowing everything is ok   xx

I'm well bloated today and look 5 n half months pregnant not 5 n half week! Had a sore throat a few days ago but it's shifted to my chest now, anyone any ideas how I can shift it? Not sure what I can take but feels like someone's hit me in my chest and it makes me feel sick bleurgh xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Aw bless you, thanks babe. It is such a relief. 

Dont think you can take much.... Hot water with lemon and honey or maybe steaming your head to perhaps clear your chest. Hope it doesn't hand around. Xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Cardall the work thing is a tough one. I didn't have EC this time so it was far easier to keep up with work, I took a week off from ET though. If your feeling stressed it won't help you so I would see what comes from your meeting. Can't believe your boss is being so trivial.  Grrr !!

Mrsb I do need to go bra shopping. Stacey mine are works when I stand up out of bed too. Lol. Weird. 

They turned the scan machine on to 3d or 4d (whichever it is) to show is Babies in the flesh so we could see the head and limb buds it was weird. Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

AMAZING NEWS BB. OMG IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU.

Stacey I think bb is right, you can't take much but think honey and lemon might help smooth your throat.

My boss is generally supportive I just don't think he understands this process and how hard it can be on your emotions.

I have provisionally booked an appointment with my gp just in case for next week.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Bearbones- CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! Wonderful, wonderful news!! How exciting to be having twins, what a blessing! Hope you're feeling well. Are you starting to tell everyone now?

Stacey- when is your scan? If your chest is really blocked, get a bowl of boiling water and a tea towel and just sit breathing in the steam, it will help clear you up.

Cardall- your boss just sounds like he really doesn't understand. I read a good article on trying to get others to understand what going through ivf is like, will try and dig it up. 

Not got the blood test results back yet for slapped cheek, but feeling ok and quite positive, haven't had any symptoms myself. And today- I heard the heartbeat!! So happy, wonderful moment and DH was able to come with me. Took her a while to find it but apparently that's quite normal for 16 weeks. Also we had a good chat about home births and i'm definitely feeling quite positive about it.


----------



## PixieMcG

2nd time brilliant, so glad all is progressing well and another hurdle passed eh.

i do think that unless you constantly remind him he just genuinely forgets.


----------



## holiday_girl

Congrats on yesterday's scan barebones, sounds like they have very fancy equipment at your clinic! 

2ndtimearound glad you're feeling ok. Congrats on heartbeat hearing today, big scan next for you then!

I'm a week from my 20 week scan so get a last look before baby arrives (isn't that strange?) We're not finding out the sex but hopefully we'll find out everything's ok in there. 

X


----------



## stacey87

Mrsb it is quite strange thinking of it like that! Sure everything will be ok though. 

2ndtime that's great that you got to listen to the heartbeat, what a magical moment. Fingers crossed your bloods come back ok, sounds like they might though if you feel fine and haven't had any symptoms. 

Bearbones that was very good of your clinic to do that scan! Is it normally an internal scan at this stage or can they pick up a heartbeat through a normal scan? Just wondering for when I go. 

Go for my scan two weeks today, it's dragging and it's all I can think about. Still forever on knicker watch. Had a cheese salad pitta and a fruit salad for my lunch and I became so bloated after I ate, had to change in to a scrub top instead of my tunic because it was comfier...I'm convinced this one embryo has split and I'm having twins haha, either that or I seriously am going to be massive when things progress a lot further!   

Thanks for the tips ladies, no longer have a sore throat but can feel it in my chest and now I'm back to being bunged up again, think I'll give the boiling water towel over head thing a try

Xxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

oh mrsb thats exciting, i think i would need to find out the sex, im so nosey and impatient.  hope all goes well at the scan, keep is updated.

stacey nearly there huni, hang in there. its such a shame your so ill, have you spoken to your gp to see if they can give you anything.  especially with it being in your chest you dont want a deep rooted infection setting in.  hope you get better soon.


----------



## stacey87

Cardall no I haven't, will leave it a couple more days and then i might give them a ring. I felt better this morning but it's got worse as the days progressed, but like anything it always feels worse at night. 
I agree with you about finding out the sex, I hold my hat off to anybody that can wait, I'm far too nosey and impatient, I'm impatient waiting for this 7wk scan haha.


----------



## joe1977

Hi ladies quick one from me, having a lie in before heading to the beach.
Big congrats to Bear and 2ndtime for reaching new milestones and awesome news about the twins B!!!
Stacey not long and I was bloated up till 12 weeks with my little Mb.
MrsB exciting times as mine is in 2 weeks as well. I do plan to find out the sex though. We are lucky enough to ve having a 28 and 36 week scan too as the obstetrician said it may help me be less anxious. We also have,a voucher for a 4d scan which we will have end of August when Mb is about 33 weeks.
I am much better now and starting to feel little movements. 3 more days till we fly home and the weather has cooled down now. Last week was mid to high 30's so I was glad we had a parasol.
Got a proper bump now especially when I sit down 
Hugs to all xxx


----------



## stacey87

Joe how long did you go away for? Seems like forever and I'm still jealous haha. Bet its been a lovely relaxing break though. I like them 4d scans but my oh isn't too sure about them. Aww lovely that you have a proper bump. Please tell me the weeks go quicker as you get further a long, as at the minute the days for me are going so slow. xx


----------



## joe1977

17 nights which feels like forever!!! After 12 weeks it goes quickly xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Joe you have been away forever. Lol!! Xx

Stacey it's an internal scan for the first one. 

2ndtime we are waiting til 12 wks to tell everyone, perhaps a little longer if I can hide it... I'm dreading telling work.

I doubt I will be able to hid it though, I feel bigger already, I can't hold my tummy in and everything is too tight. Have ordered some new trousers form next maternity to try so will see if they help. Had more bleeding yesterday after a really long day at work on my feet all day so nt sure if its related, it's stopped today though so thAts good. We are going to stay team cream!

Cardall,when is your scan? 21st? 

How is everyone?

Can someone fast forward a little bit of time please ......... X


----------



## PixieMcG

Oh bb I wish we could fast forward time too at least then I will be passed Stims and know if this cycle has worked.  Scan on Monday, af due tomorrow been feeling like it has been coming for days but nothing.

Stacey your having a right time of it just now eh.

Joe enjoy the relaxation while you can lol, I'm pleased you are being monitored more closely.


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi all
its been a while so lots to catch up on!!
Stacey congrats again roll on 7wk scan!
Cardall once u start stims it will fly by...
Bearbones cant believe u got to see limb buds etc v high tech indeed.i saw 2 blobs at first scan. Hope te news has settled in now. Sure took me a while....
Hi to joe and mrs b second trimesters seem to be going well for all!
Becca i have still not heard heartbeats its just not done here. Will u find out the gender? Any feeling for what bubs is?
Afm keeping well, had a scan today 18 wks and guess what? We know what we are having!!!! Cant believe it..... As they say in the US its team purple!!!!!!! So surprised and excited!!


----------



## PixieMcG

Congrats jelly baby, now you know it's baby name time ha ha.  So glad all s well.


----------



## Bearbones1

Yay that's is fabulous news JB, eeeeek!!! You won't be outnumbered now   omg how exciting. Woooohoooooo!!!

Cardall come on AF.


----------



## holiday_girl

What a lovely update jelly! How lovely to have one of each xxx


----------



## stacey87

Jelly that's great news! 

Bearbones when do you go for your next scan? 

I've had a really achey back low down yesterday and today but it's more so after I've been sat for a while. Had a sharp shooting pain low down on my right hand side last night aswell, not had any aches or pains since then so hoping its nothing to worry about. Still feeling nauseous on and off and thought I'd got rid of my piggin germs today but back to feeling bunged up and crap, just taken half a paracetamol hoping it'll just take the edge off. So glad the weekend is almost here. I don't feel as positive today   sorry for being negative 

Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Stacey your having a really rough time, hang in there it will hopefully get better soon.

Bb I wish it would hurry up I'm still waiting, so worried that my lining won't be ready for the scan on Monday if af hasn't arrived by tomorrow.


----------



## stacey87

Cardall I'm confused, did you not have af when you started prostap? 

Have a lovely weekend everyone. Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

No huni I gt pros tap on day 21 of my cycle and then should bleed about a week later it's been two weeks and o sign.  Hospital says you should toe done the date you bleed, I'm due back Monday and think they may postpone if I haven't had the bleed.


----------



## stacey87

Oh no, that will be rubbish if they do   how annoying. Fingers crossed its not postponed! It's just typical isn't it


----------



## Bearbones1

Grrrr cardall stupid AF!!!!!!!! Really hope it arrives today x

Stacey try not to lose faith, easier said than done I know.  I only saw the heartbeats on Monday and I am already convinced something has gone wrong   I have no nausea at all anymore, argh! Ten days until,your scan, I am wishing them away for you.  No idea when my next scan is, my MW hasn't been in touch with a booking in appointment yet, I would chase but I don't know who it is to chase. Lol.  Another 3weeks 6 days and I will be 12 wks, feels like forever doesn't it. Hope you feel a bit better today


----------



## PixieMcG

Feel like time has slowed down for us all the past few weeks, we are all waiting for scans, af lol.  I hate waiting too.

Still no sign, I don't know if I should call them and move my appointment from Monday or if I should just turn up and say I haven't had a bleed.  The nurse said I needed the bleed to ensure my lining was nice and thin but that was last cycle and I have heard ladies who have carried on without a bleed.  I hope they let me continue, I'm all prepared for this now.


----------



## holiday_girl

Cardall I hope it works out for you, it must feel so slow as you know what to expect this time xx


----------



## stacey87

Cardall fingers crossed everything still goes ahead as planned on Monday. Will be thinking of you and saying a little   xx

Bearbones these appointments just feel like a lifetime away. I'm so glad I have work to go to to keep my mind very slightly more occupied than if I was at home. I keep saying its dragging but I'm 6+1 today (as far as I know for now) and I found out when I wasn't even 4week because I tested early, and I must say looking back, the last 2week has gone pretty quick really (just not quick enough ha). I seemed to feel more sick when I'm hungry, but then because I feel sick I find it hard to find something that I actually want to eat   I'm not complaining though   Xx

Mrsb how you are you? X


----------



## holiday_girl

I'm good thanks, can totally relate to the hunger/sick feelings as that's how I was. I found that jacket potatoes, pizza, chips and fruit got me through. I'm so glad to say it does get better and I can eat normal healthy food now. The trick is to eat before you get too hungry as I felt that's when the selection of what I could eat would suddenly narrow.

I'm off out for birthday dinner tonight as it's my birthday on Monday. I'm looking forward to non alcoholic cocktails (lots of them) and yummy food. I'm feeling a bit rubbish where I've picked up a cold but nothing dramatic. going to nice hotel Sunday night so nice bit of relaxation will do me good. I've also been lazy and had my long hair cut off as I'm struggling to find the enthusiasm to dry it as it was so long and thick. Liking my new shoulder length style though!

Happy weekends xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks ladies still no sign.  Having pains but guess I just need to accept I may have wait a bit longer for Stims.

Mrsb. New haircut woo hoo. Enjoy your birthday dinner.

Stacey it always seems longer when your waiting.


----------



## Bearbones1

Cardall perhaps your lining is this and you will be a person who doesn't bleed.  Go to the app anyway so they can at least measure the lining. Xxx

MRSB. Yay have a fab evening and a nice hotel sounds great too.   happy birthday for Monday xxxxx

Stacey I am 8+1 today so we are 2wks apart. I tested at 3+5 so I guess I have less to go to 12 wks than I have already. Doesn't make it go faster though. Lol. Yeah work defo helps. 

I was sick twice before lunch. ..... Think I left it too long and got hungry and voila!!  I'm glad I was sick though  

I really want a jacket potato, hubs has ordered a Chinese so I'm having chicken fried rice. I cannot cope with garlic right now, the smell makes me vom, even when I talk to people at work who must've had garlic the night before makes me feel Ill. Used to have it in everything too lol. 

Enjoy your weekends ladies xxxxxx


----------



## stacey87

Has anyone tried anything for their nausea/sickness? I hear ginger is suppose to help but not sure in what form, biscuits, ginger tea etc? I've not done too bad today with the nausea, had a bout of feeling very sick but then ate and felt better but must say I'm back to not feeling great again, I absolutely love pickled onions, can eat a full jar in a night but they taste really strong at the minute and I'm not enjoying them any where near as much as normal   lol...my face feels really dry aswell, don't necessarily have spots but my skin feels crap! 

Mrsb have a lovely weekend, happy birthday for Monday, hope you get spoilt. 

xxx


----------



## stacey87

Oh,  my mother in law is coming round for a few drinks tonight so I'm sure my oh will have a few beers too, are these non alcoholic beers safe? OH is worrying as there is like 0.05% of alcohol in them so he isn't sure if I should have one or not.  xx


----------



## Bearbones1

I had a few becks blue when we had friends over. You will find you don't even want more than a couple anyway but yeah they are fine. Does your mil know?  I went on the hunt for ginger sweets today. They had none left but I did find hot ginger sweets in holland and barret, but they burn my bloody mouth off.


----------



## stacey87

Yeh mil knows, she knew we were going through IVF and when we were due to find out so we told her. We are a really close family so told my parents and brother and my oh's family. I haven't even bothered with the non alcoholic beer actually, didn't fancy it after all that xx


----------



## stacey87

Cardall good luck for tomorrow   xx


----------



## joe1977

Hi Ladies, back with the sunshine but now blooming freezing!!!!!
just looking through and I found ginger biscuits helped. Just the odd one when I felt nauseous which was mainly first thing in the morning - although DH took this as we could both have a biscuit with our decaf tea in bed in the morning  
I have been drinking Becks blue and Bavaria - this one in particular is 0.0%.
Good Luck tomorrow Cardall and hope everyone else has had a nice weekend.
We had scary flights and even semi landed in Madrid only to shoot straight back up again as the windy conditions were going to make us overshoot the runway. So glad to be at home with DH and my two cats.
Everyone I have seen have told me I have a real pregnancy bump now  
Hugs to all xxx


----------



## stacey87

Joe that does sound scary! Glad you landed safe. And I'm glad you are back, can stop being jelous now  

How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing?

I'm having a duvet day today, oh was adamant I didn't go to work. Got up at 6am to walk the dogs, then when we got back felt really light headed and abit fainty, washed my hair then had a lie down, sat up and felt faint again. So oh decided I couldn't go to work, right choice as since then been dry heaving all morning, my backs really aching low down and had toilet troubles (don't like the D word but basically running every half hour to the toilet!!) and just feel terrible. Not sure if I'm just tired, picked up a bug or if it's just all part and parcel of this pregnancy malarkey! Just currently trying to eat some strawberries and some melon.

Hope everyone else is having a much better pregnancy than I am so far! Or I hope all this is normal and you have lovely stories telling me it will get better very soon. I'm 7weeks on Friday 

Xxxxxx


----------



## joe1977

Hi Stacey
Sorry you are not feeling good. Sounds strange to say this but for me that was 11 weeks ago and I really can't remember how I felt then!
I know I had horrendous nauseas for ages and I woke up on 14 weeks and it had gone.
I was never sick but I do remember having odd moments of funny tummies.
I already have a slightly dubious back however I have suffered with back pain a lot in this pregnancy - in particular the last 3 weeks.
I am struggling to sleep even though I am feeling quite tired again whereas back at your point I would just seem to drop off to sleep at any moment - sometimes when I didn't even realise I had 
Feel better soon xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hello all!

Well firstly some good news- I don't have slap cheek- yay!! Not so good news is that I don't actually have immunity to it so do have to be careful but midwife said once I'm past the 20 week bit it's much safe anyway (and i'm nearly 18 weeks now- where does time go?!).

Joe- soooooo envious of your long holiday!!! How was it? Bet you didn't want to come home!! 

Cardall- any news? Got everything crossed for you that you can start your cycle now, so all our babies will be in the same school year!!

MrsB- hope you had a good birthday and got spoilt lots!!! Any suggestions for antenatal exercise classes in Cheltenham? Can't find any, so just swimming and walking at the moment but would like to do some classes!

Stacey- oh no get better soon! Glad you've taken the day off, very sensible! Could be pregnancy related or something else, always hard to tell.

Bearbones- I know what you mean about actually glad to be sick, very reassuring!! I'm not getting any symptoms now and keep worrying but DH kindly points out I just need to look down at my body and know that this baby is growing happily!!    

Jellybaby- whoop whoop for team purple!!!!!!!!!!!! Perfect, one of each.    have you thought of names yet?

I'm trying to thrash out some more of my dissertation today. Forgot how much being pregnant can take over your mind as well as your body and struggling to focus! Got my 20 week scan booked for 5th June, can't wait!

xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hiya ladies

Joe that flight sounds way too scary for my liking. Glad you're home safe and well 

Stacey I reckon it's pregnancy related. I had a day of D and have had many days of horrendous back ache, quite worrying pain actually but no dizziness. 7 weeks it's the start of much better numbers iykwim, it sounds further along and more real.  I will be 9 on Friday which I felt I would nvr reach at the beginning. Eeeek.  My tummy is getting bigger too, it's sticking out !!
Can you take more time off tomorrow?  Hope you feel better soon xxx

2ndtimeround good news on the slap cheek, it is scary though it seems to be doing the rounds. Doing a dissertation sounds tough, I just want to sleep at every opportunity I'm not working.  Lol. Xx

Cardall any news? Are you ok? Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

hello ladies.

sorry i was quiet for a few days, had my scan yesterday lining was borderline so was to wait for a call today after they got my bloods back, got a call tonight and they asked me to go back tomorrow for another scan.  AF started today so not looking forward to that scan, gross! The nurse mentioned that if the scan is okay tomorrow then they may start my stims tomorrow.  That means EC would be on DH and i first wedding anniversary, so no celebrations for us, on the other hand it could be a sign right ladies.

stacey so sorry you arent having a great time with this pregnancy.  I hope it eases up soon for you.  good news that you are 7 weeks now and not long until your scan?

joe cant believe you are so far along now, half way there right?  wow how time seems to fly.

2ndtimearound yah good your bloods came back clear, hows you dh?  good luck with disertation cant imagine doing that while pregnant.

mrsb how are you?

bearbones  when is your next scan?  will you find out what the sex is?  

jellybaby are you okay?  has the news sunk in yet, one of each is perfect.


----------



## Bearbones1

Cardall that is great news, af should have made the lining thin enough to start stimms. Goodluck for the scan. Xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh and I don't have a scan date yet.... We are not going to find out the sex. Xx


----------



## PixieMcG

you must be due to get one soon though eh, your normal 12wks scan right?

i hope lining is thin enough tomorrow to start.


----------



## Bearbones1

Yeah but I haven't even had a mw get in contact yet. I keep chasing but nothing. Grrrr


----------



## stacey87

Cardall good luck with your scan today, fingers crossed you can start stimms. 

2ndtime, wow 20week scan soon, how quick is that coming round! Good luck for your dissertation, rather you than me. Although I'm sure it must take your mind off pregnancy, babies etc for an hour or two. 

Bearbones, woooooooo a little bump   hehe. My stomach is huge at night, really really bloated. I keep looking, thinking this is what I'm gona look like all day every day in a few months   hopefully ha. I'm getting abit spotty too, my skins really dry, don't we just love hormones. 

Joe, thankyou, glad to hear the nausea does ease, every where I read says it generally goes around 12-14wk. I'm terrible though, if I feel sick I complain because I hate feeling sick, but then on the rare occasion I don't feel sick I then start worrying thinking why don't i have symptoms anymore, is something wrong   can't win haha. 

Well, I feel better than I did yesterday. Still nauseous but not feeling light headed etc. so just had some ginger biscuits and abit of warm bread roll, apparantly carbs are suppose to help? And just getting ready for work. Only 6 more sleeps til my scan eeeeeeeek 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## joe1977

Hi Stacey, 6 sleeps will fly by - we only have 9 till 20 wk scan and hopefully find out if we are team blue or pink!

2ndtime good luck on the dissertation - I am working on an OU degree in envrionmental studies at the moment. Still got 3 more 60 point courses to go so should finish in 2017........ You have your 20 wk scan 5 days after me yay! and congrats on the lack of slap cheek xx

Cardall fingers crossed for today - getting close to the halfway point as 18wks 5 days today - how time flies 

Bear - hope you get your appointment soon. It can be difficult, I know I was due a 16wk appointment but they missed it so I am getting one on 19wks 5 days - just a bit late!!!

AFM, all good and settled back at work boooo. We have a MW travelling from Birmingham to see us on Monday and to take blood from both me and DH. They found I have an unusual haemoglobin and need to check if DH is a carrier as well. It's a genetic thing so hopefully his background will mean he does not but if he does they will send our bloods to the genetics lab in Oxford to see what the risk is to little MB. It does make me wonder with all other issues we have had and going down this route with the extra progesterone etc. if any one of these things could have stopped us getting PG in the past.

Thank heavens for medical support and technology!!!
Hugs to all xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hey girls,

Lovely to read the catch up news, cardall I hope you're getting the starting stims ok today.

I had the 20 week scan today, it was so amazing! There's so much more to see this time and baby kept lying in profile so we could see little nose and face. It was so weird seeing it move and stretch and already have little mannerisms. All was well but baby was too busy giving profile shots to turn over so they couldn't do a brain scan  so we're scanning again at 23 weeks to try again. They did warn that this will be a quick 5 min scan but nice to see baby again. Didn't find out gender so surprise coming in October.

2ndtimearound I've been going to pregno yoga at the yoga and Pilates studio near bences on Friday s at 6 to 7.30 it's £10 a session but worth it for relaxation and making baby room. The only other thing I've found is on Sunday evenings at the star college there's aquanatal, my friend goes and enjoys it but I think I'll try that one later on.

Looking forward to hearing scanning news over the next few weeks xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Wow Stacey that will fly in.

Mrsb fantastic awe that must have been a huge relief. 

I started stims today ladies lining had halved since Monday. So follicle scan next Friday which is slightly longer than last time but hopefully means I will be ready for EC the Monday after.


----------



## stacey87

Cardall so glad you were able to start stimms yehhhhhh   

Mrsb glad all ok at your scan! Sounds like you have got a right show off. Eeeeeeek October will soon be here! 

Joe back to work and back to reality is the worse part of going on your jollies. Glad you have settled back in. 

Well ladies, almost bank hol weekend. I'm on my own all weekend as the oh is working away so will just chill with the dogs. Then Monday morning we are going to Grasmere in the Lakes, staying overnight in a quaint little b n b and then going from there to my scan Tuesday afternoon. Can't wait, will be lovely to get away for a night, no phones, no dogs, just me, the oh and the countryside   

Hope you are all doing something nice xxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Oh Stacey sounds lovely and relaxing.

We have a birthday party and a wedding this weekend.  No alcohol will be difficult to hide from everyone.


----------



## holiday_girl

Yay Cardall! Time to get on it and make some eggs! One tip with booze is to accept drinks then get your partner to drink them on the quiet or drink becks blue in a glass or gin-less tonic, or say you already have a hang over (if like me you were known for being a drinker!). I love a good wedding so enjoy!

Stacey that sounds like a great weekend too! I'm off to Birmingham on Sat to meet my parents to have a look at baby stuff now we're scanned. I've not seen them since the bump grew so I think they'll get a nice suprise seeing the progress. I'm also going to go through all the stuff they have that my sis had them store so we should be clearer on what we might need by the end of the weekend. I've had a quick look for pushchair/prams etc and am a bit overwhelmed by the choice. I have a friend who's just had her 4th child so I might go and tap her up for advice as I don't want the house cluttered with attachments we might not use and/or have to spend hundreds of pounds.

I'm still a bit shell-shocked from the scan yesterday, it's made it all so real. I'd got my head around finally being pregnant and that eventually we'd have a baby but I don't think I let myself really believe it. Seeing the little face and mannerisms as it moved has blown me away a bit, it's really going to be our baby- does that sound bonkers?!

Happy Thursday all xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Mrsb not bonkers at all.  Try and enjoy being pregnant now.  I know after all we go through that's easier said than done.  I can't wait for that feeling. 

I went to my gp for my ibs meds we got chatting about my cycle and she recommended I take time off work.  I was a bit worried at first but now I have a 4 week line.  Don't know what to do, so worried about what work will say.


----------



## joe1977

MrsB amazing - can't wait till my scan in 8 sleeps. I have odd feelings that I think are MB but not sure. I suppose they will become more obvious soon. You now get the fun bit of beginning to nest - I am going to start looking at the weekend 

Cardall - fab news on the stimms! Don't worry about work. You have to remember we are only here once and that is for a short enough time. If we don't do things to make us happy what is the point? Take the time off and think off your self, OH and what is most important to you both xx

Stacey, it will be lovely to get away after some well-deserved chill out time first - enjoy 

xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thank you joe,


----------



## stacey87

Cardall hope you have managed to make a decision re work or not work. I worried so much about work the first time, worried about the time off for my appointments, the week off for EC and ET. I worked extra hours because I felt guilty for leaving them short some days, but I figured it did me no good whatsoever. This time round I thought sod it! Why should I worry about work, I've got one more chance potentially for a long time to do all I can to become a mummy, nobody, nor work is going to stop that from happening, and I'm so so glad I booked the time off that I did. I know everybody's own circumstance is different regarding work, but please don't stress too much over it. Think of yourself for once and concentrate on this cycle. The more relaxed and less stressed you are the better.

Mrsb enjoy baby shopping, sorting through all of the baby stuff etc. These are the best bits now, enjoy   

Any of you ladies got any names in mind yet? 

xxxxx


----------



## stacey87

Oh and did any of you ladies get a scan pic at your 7week (or early) scan? I know there won't be much to see in the way of a baby as such but was just wondering if I'll be getting a pic on Tuesday or not? Suppose it depends on your own clinic aswell I guess? Xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Yeah we got a pic of each baby and one of them together. I recorded baby a's HB on my phone too. Heehee. Almost there lovely. Xxx

Hi everyone. Haven't caught up properly sirry for lack of personals. 

Cardall use as much of the line as you can possibly. And don't feel bad. I know that's impossible because of your high pressured job but try to blank it out. Once you've had a few days off you will switch off and it will all be worth it xx


----------



## joe1977

we got a pic and it was lovely to compare to the 12 wk scan and now we have the 20 wk scan next week!


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi girls, I got pics at all 3 scans, it's crazy as there's nothing to see at week 6/7 really then a whole waving baby 6 weeks later- no wonder we're knackered!

We've picked names out but aren't telling anyone until baby arrives. I remember thinking I needed to talk my friend out of the name she picked for her son but it really does suit him and was none of my business really so I won't be canvassing opinions in case doubts creep in!

Have lovely weekends x


----------



## stacey87

Ohhhh I'll look forward to hopefully getting a piccy then   I know there won't be much to see but even so, will be nice to have. 

Ladies, I have been super super brave tonight. Normally my oh does my gestone injections in to my bum muscle every night, but tonight he is working away, I've known about this for weeks and equally been worrying about this for weeks because there's no chance I can do the bum ones myself.....anyway I asked the nurse on OTD if there was another muscle I could use, she said I could use a leg muscle. So all today I've been worrying and panicking about doing it, I finally came to do it and the blinking liquid seemed really thick and took ages to go in   so I was sat there, heart pounding away, trying to not look at this big needle sticking in my leg, then my leg started to feel numb! So I started panicking thinking I'd done it wrong and id paralysed my leg!! Anyway, I eventually got it all in (what felt like in slow motion) just in time for me to take the needle out and have a drink......very nearly passed out!! haha only me....I have a thing for passing out in situations like this (when I changed my earrings for the first time when I was little I passed out and when I got my belly button pierced, which I took out years ago, I passed out in the middle of the town centre   haha)

Anyway, brave sticker goes to me haha   

Enjoy the bank hol weekend, what a glorious day today has been xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hello ladies sorry I had a busy few days.  Wedding and party was good, long day though when your not drinking. 

Stacey not long now until your scan. You must be getting excited now.

Mrsb bear ones how was your weekend.


----------



## Bearbones1

Haha Stacey, well done, glad u didn't pass out.  Scan tomorrow! Eeeeeeeeeeek. What time??

Hey cardall, yeah I've done a sober wedding a few wks ago, not great. I have another in a couple of weeks but its my little brothers so it will be good without alcohol. Lol. X I need to find a dress to wear, I feel fat bloated and generally yuk so something that makes me feel good is a must!!  I'm doing a reading too so will need to stand in front of everyone. Argh!

We looked a double prams yesterday, really struggling to find one we want that fits through our front door, very annoying. X

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi gals!
Been super busy with work and DS its neverending. Time is flying and all of a sudden am huuuge!  20 wks next wk and am as big as i was at 30wks last time.
Cardall have u started stimms
Bearbones we are looking at the citymini jogger one of the narrowest but may not fit ours either. The reserach continues
stacey best of luck tomorrow.
Hi to mrsb, becca and joe
nite nite 
jb


----------



## stacey87

Just a quick one from me as I'm shattered.

Scan went well, phew!!! Heartbeat seen, everything as it should be, nurse said everything's measuring perfectly, and measuring at 7wk 6days   so so happy. What an amazing experience     xxxx


----------



## Wookster

Hi Everyone

Sorry not been on in ages...so much news going on ...congrats to everyone who is now expecting so pleased for you all and you all seem to being great.
AFM,  things not going well....
Started d/r on 6th april for FET. At 3 week scan lining was nearly thin enough...but there in my left ovary is a mahoosive cyst...so after another 3 weeks they scanned me again and it is growing...so.....have to have laparoscopy to take it out...therefore this cycle cancelled and then obvs gotta now wait for op date and recovery before i can even think of starting again....aaaarrrgghhhhhhh....why is nothing straight forward...


----------



## joe1977

Hi All
Wookster that's awful news so sorry to hear that. I have had problems with cysts in the past so I really feel for you.
Will keep everything positive that it can be sorted as soon as possible so you can start your journey again   xxx

Stacey well done on the injection - I did all of mine as well. Fab news on the scan - all good from now 

Bearbones - prams..... not even started on that yet!

Jelly - you're only going to get bigger..... 

Cardall - hope you're progressing ok xx

AFM I have literally popped this weekend! Little MB is putting in a prize performance with everyone commenting now. Have been told I am carrying high so it could be a boy but then lots of other symptoms point to a girl so who knows. Only 2 more sleeps till we find out 
Birmingham MW took DH's blood yesterday so fingers crossed he has no unusual haemogoblins as I have now called them!
Got my MW appointment in the appointment but not till 8:40 so get a lie in woohooooooo. Getting quite a few aches and pains which I believe are round ligament pain - not pleasant at all  no cravings as yet so at least that is good.

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Jellybaby started Stims on the 22nd back this Friday for a scan. Can't believe 20 wks already wow.

Stacey amazing huni, you must be so apply and relieved.

Mrsb quite right with keeping names to yourself, we picked our names a long time ago and I remember mentioning them to parents.  By the looks of the faces I could tell they weren't sure.  You shouldn't worry about what they think.

Bbones hope your okay.  Did you manage to find a dress? Don't worry you are pregnant you should show off your bump.

Joe when's the scan Hun?

2nd time  how are you?

Wookster I am so sorry your cycle got cancelled.  Did they give you an idea on when your op would be?


----------



## joe1977

Friday at 2:50 woohoo


----------



## PixieMcG

Afm want to say I was looking after my friends two year old today, she s adorable and loving, I loved looking after her but now that I have sat down a hope I realise how much this last cycle really means.  I can't imagine not having a child of my own.  It really hit home I guess.


----------



## PixieMcG

Brilliant joe, can't wait to hear all about it huni.


----------



## Wookster

Hi

When I had my scan I asked how long it would be and the doctor said a few weeks, but when I spoke to the nurse later in the day she said I have to wait for appt with consultant for them to go through the procedure and then have to wait ...sooooooooo hope it is soon...one delay after another....


----------



## Bearbones1

Wooks that really really bloody sucks ass!  Poor you. Hope you can get booked in soon. X

Cardall hugs hunny. Xxxxxx big hugs. 

Stacey whioooohoooo. Clever baby. . Thrilled to hear all is well. How was your hotel lastnight ? 

Hi JB. I am bloody massive too and I'm not yet 10 wks!!! I'm going to struggle to hide it for the next few wks until after 12wk scan. 

Not long till the 20 wks for you all and finding out more flavours. Eeek. 

The city mini jogger doesn't fit through our door!  The mountain buggy duet does and can have carrycots and car seats attached so all being well we will prob go for that. 

Night ladies xxxx


----------



## joe1977

getting excited ladies, 20 weeks today and leaving in 4 hours for the big scan.
Really hope little mb is awake and puts on a show as we can't wait to find out if there's a little boy or girl in there 
Hope everyone is OK on this lovely warm and sunny Friday xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Eeeeek. Goodluck joe. Can't wait to hear the news xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Joe good luck today hope you get to see baby in full swing. 

I had my scan today waiting for the call to confirm if EC will be Monday or Tuesday. We got some big follicles on the left but all the ones on the right were below 11 and they need to be 17 so not sure what will happen.


----------



## joe1977

well we are very pleased to announce baby Isabella Rose  - or baby bella as I like to call her - will be joining us in October!!!  
very excited and delivered the news to all the family by a surprise giant cupcake - pink of course! Some guessed and some needed prompting but everyone was thrilled. xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Wooohooooo. Congratulations. A pretty little girl. How lovely. Xxxx

Cardall did you get the call?  Hope it's good news xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Wow joe that's great Hun.  Lovely name too.

Bbones sorry I did indeed EC postponed until Tuesday but hopefully the right side will catch up by then.


----------



## holiday_girl

Congratulations Joe! There are some gorgeous baby girl clothes about, I'm so pleased for you! love the cupcake idea too. Pretty name, have you told family the name you're planning? 

Fingers crossed for a good haul on Tuesday for you cardall, get that protein on board this weekend!

Wookster it's lovely to see you pop up again. Sorry to hear about your cyst but once it's out the way I'm sure there'll be no stopping you. One of my friends had a cyst removed and just had success with ivf. 

Stacey, congratulations on the scan, that first is such a relief!

Jellybaby, barebones and 2ndtimearound are you all scanning soon? It's amazing how the time is going!

Hope I've not missed anyone off. I'm getting bigger and bigger and baby kicks can finally be felt by others through my tum. I went maternity clothes shopping last weekend in b'ham with my mum so I now have a choice what to wear again! I kept looking at the little girl things, they're so lovely but I'm not fussed if a boy pops out. I had to go to London for work this week and found it all a bit much. Although people gave me their seats on the tub it made me feel dizzy and weird so I guess I'm done with London until after baby. I've not quite got used to slowing down yet and need to be more realistic about what I can and can't do, I'll get there though. Got a nice relaxing weekend planned and have my first solo overnight babysitting for my 2 year old nephew later in the week which I'm excited about and a bit nervous all at once!

Happy weekends xx


----------



## stacey87

Sorry ladies, not had chance to properly come on here for days.

Joe that's great news, love the name too, so pretty! 

Wookster sorry to hear your rubbish news   hope all this gets sorted soon and then you can get back on track. It's so upsetting when something gets in the way and then treatment gets put back. Look after yourself.

Bearbones we had a lovely time in the Lakes thank you, was just what we needed the night before our scan! Do you have a date for your next scan? It should be soon shouldn't it? Have you had midwife appointment yet? mines on the 12th!

Cardall what a bummer EC postponed, will keep my fingers crossed for Tuesday!

Mrsb I think you need to start slowing down and start relaxing abit more! So lovely re your baby kicks etc, yours and joe's pregancies seem to be steaming ahead haha think I'm just jelous, I want to be at your stage   


Well it was my mums birthday yesterday so treated her to an indian head massage and a back, neck and shoulder massage, I had the same, was abit worried as not sure if it's ok when pregnant but I just informed them and they didn't seem to think it was a problem. Was lovely anyway, felt so relaxed   then we had a surprise party for her, surrounded by drunks by the end of the night was definitely time for me to get home and get into bed!! How annoying are drunks?! Not use to this haha. 

I've also had a panic on, the nurse on Tuesday was suppose to be sorting out for two more weeks of gestone to be delivered, which they are usually good at it, but they never rang...I realised last night that I only have enough to last til tomorrow night   how the hell I am going to get more delivered for Monday I've no idea. So I'm worried I'm going to end up missing Mondays and it'll affect my pregnancy   I'm such an idiot I should have rang Thursday or yesterday. Tried today but no answer arrrggghhhhh!!!

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Good news cardall. Fx for Tuesday, comeon eggies xx

MRSB I can't wait to be at ur stage, looking preggersband feeling kicks awwww.  I think there is so much more in terms of outfits to buy for girls too x

Stacey ahhh that's stressful.  It should be ok though, they could, send it special delivery tomorrow in time for Tuesdays dose?? Ah just re read ur post, mmmm maybe if it arrived on Tuesday am you could do it then, that's only 12 ish hours later. I'm not sure ow one dose would affect things that much anyway, you've had a fresh cycle so your body is producing progesterone naturally anyway so don't worry too much. 

I haven't got a scan date yet, I've had nothing but trouble trying o get a MW to contact me. I called the MW liaison office on Friday to complain thati was 10wks and heard nowt. They told me to call epu if I was worried, wtf. Anyway I had a scan yesterday at epu (same lady I saw at 5 wks after that bleed had offered to do it). Babies were fine, dancing around and kicking little leggies. They dated me at 11wks so the lady was really concerned that I wold be missed for my 12 wk scan. She called the MW liaison unit and went mad saying its isn't good enough etc etc so I have an app tomorrow at 2pm so will see how rubbish the MW actually is then.


----------



## PixieMcG

Mrsb defo sounds like you need to slow down. 

Stacey in sure they can sort something out for you. Glad you had a lovely weekend. Sounds bliss apart from the drunks.

Bearbones so glad you finally got a scan and your appointment terrible it took them so long.


----------



## PixieMcG

I had booster tonight and drug free anniversary tomorrow and then EC Tuesday.


----------



## Bearbones1

Yay well done cardall. Enjoy ur anniversary tomorrow xxx

We had friends staying last night and they were drunk andnv annoying and smelly ( well hubs breath was in bed) lol xx


----------



## joe1977

Hi All
Thanks for the congrats - we are super excited!!!  

MrsB - yes we have told everyone her name. We have been introducing her as Isabella Rose to be known as Baby Bella. I love the name Isabella especially as it is the Spanish version of Elizabeth which is also a favourite. My MIL's middle name is Rosemary as well so hence the Rose. Must be amazing to feel proper kicks. We will have to wait for that as I have a fundal placenta which means kicks will be felt a bit later. Try to take things easier and hope the babysitting went well....

Stacey hope you get the meds sorted out horrible to be in that situation.

Bear I didn't get my MW appointment till late as well - although they did tell me they tend not to see women as early these days in case anything goes wrong - charming!!! Glad everything looked good at the scan 

Cardall Happy Anniversary!!!! Enjoy being drug free and good luck for a perfect haul tomorrow 

At work today and the sun is shining - would rather be at home. Had a shopping spree on some girly clothes over the weekend and my friend who is leaving work this week has just given me a beautiful present for the nursery. Two Winnie the Pooh 3D plaques with all the characters on. They are absolutely gorgeous and such a special present. It's quite lovely to be in this baby bubble 

I never told you about the scan. It was highly entertaining - if we didn't want to know the sex it would have been difficult. When she put the sensor on my tummy the first thing we saw was Bella's bottom and the obvious! Taking after her parents she is an awkward baby already  Her head is down near my hip area and her bottom in my tummy. The scan took an absolute age and I had to empty my bladder, be tilted at an angle and prodded to get Bella to play fair for the measurements. It was hilarious as every time the scanner prodded my tummy you could see her trying to ward it away. Soooooooo cute  Made it awkward to get a photo so we ended up with 6 free photos with different parts of her. One of them is amazing as it clearly shows her foot, leg curled up and part of her hand covering part of her face - just like her Dad who hates having his photo taken 

Really looking forward to seeing the changes in 8 weeks time.

Big hugs to all xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Wow to your scan. Haha funny that she was trying to hide.

Well my crap MW did not turn up to my booking app today, I am thrilled I missed an important day at work. They sai she would call to rearrange!!!  Wtf I'm 11+2 and need a scan date, f - ing useless!!!  I'm raging to say the least. X


----------



## stacey87

Bloomin heck bearbones how useless are they?! Oh I'd been fuming you every right to be raging, not wanting to rub salt in to the wound but I got my midwife appointment the day I had my scan, just phoned my gp and she booked me in. Pregnancy can be quite stressful and enough to worry about without having something like this stress you out too. You poor thing. I'm angry for you aswell!! 

Haha joe, Bella sounds like a right cheeky monkey and such a character already!  

Cardall happy anniversary and good luck for tomorrow.


Well, finally got through to the hosp this am, after numerous calls to the hosp and to the home care delivery thing we eventually realised the doctor who did my scan hadn't even sent my prescription off arrrggggh. I've been poorly since yesterday, so my poor but lovely oh had to come out of work, traipse all the way to Leeds (nearly 2hr drive) and pick up my prescription! Altogether it cost just over £30, a day out of work and miles on the car, all for what should have been sorted and delivered by the hospital. So annoyed!!

Also, sorry just to continue this me post, yesterday lunch I started with weird squiggle things in my eyes and came over all nauseous and headaches like a migraine, spent all afternoon in bed, went to be sick a couple of times but nothing came out, anyway by the evening my headache subsided and I felt abit better, then I woke up at 2am and I've never felt pain in my head like it   just on one side but all in the back of my eye and in my cheekbone too, and I was really sick, the pain hurt that much I was in tears and almost went to the urgent care centre.
I eventually got some sleep and woke up feeling abit better. Still felt nauseous and a slight headache but nothing compared to during the night. My boobs also felt that heavy this morning I thought they were going to drop off (lol)....I'm wondering if its just a further increase in hormones and that caused like a pressure headache/migraine? I never get migraines and never feel like this. It was horrible! But because id been in bed all day I hadn't drunk or eaten anything which I'm guessing doesn't help either.

I can't wait til the day I can start enjoying this pregnancy! 

xxxxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi all lovely ladies, had a crazyyyy week, been driving all round the country then finished off working a night shift last night so I am seriously zonked today! Can't wait to catch up on all your posts, will have a read through tomorrow and write a proper post. 20 week scan on Wednesday, oh my gosh has gone so fast (unlike the first 12 weeks!). Catch up soon, love to you all!


----------



## PixieMcG

Bbones I feel for you hun. Can't believe its been such a nightmare for you. 

Joe bella sounds like a little minx already. Ha ha.

Stacey your having an awful time are you sure you shouldn't go to the doctor?

Not giving up good luck for Wednesday can't wait to hear all about it. 

Thank you for the anniversary wishes its been a great day although eating this bad before EC can't be good.


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh goodluck for weds xxxx

Cardall I can't wait to hear all about your eggies tomorrow, I'm sure what you eat today wont make a difference. Fingers crossed lovely x

Stacey that head sounds scary, I reckon it's a rush of a hormone increase, if it happens again perhaps see the doc or someone?  Glad you got the drugs xxx

Oh and yeah ..... Stupid MW persons!! Grrr x


----------



## holiday_girl

Good luck today Cardall, hope you get lots of lovely eggs! xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks ladies I'm still waiting to go in for EC the consultant told me that it would be around half nine or ten


----------



## joe1977

thoughts with you Cardall    xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Cardall- lots of luck to you, it has come round fast now, hope all went well and you're feeling ok.

Wookster- sorry to hear your news and things are further delayed. Hope they sort out for you asap. The same thing happened to me, but after EC and before ET. I was in hospital for 3 days and wasn't sure if i'd be able to have ET. (Was my left side too). They decided it wasn't too bad so let me go ahead with ET. I'm obviously very grateful as I had none to freeze and this one caught. However i'm still getting quite a bit of pain on my left side and wish I'd had my left ovary taken out before it all happened, my consultant might do it early next year if it still hasn't calmed down. It twisted but there was still blood flow to it, hence why they left it. Thinking of you.

Joe- fantastic news! What a BEAUTIFUL name and the scan details made me chuckle!! So very happy for you.  

Stacey- headaches unfortunately much more common in pregnancy. Make sure you stay well hydrated and if it keeps happening I would suggest going to see your gp/midwife.

Bearbones- what?!?!?!?! how could your MW not turn up?! did she even ring? I'd be fuming!! And yeah you need to have your scan booked as you are nearly 12 weeks!!! 

MrsB- I do yoga on a Tuesday anyway but the swimming sounds good, I might start that! Have fun babysitting your nephew 

all the best everyone xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Well this is just a quick one from me today 6 eggs collected all mature, hubby also had a good sample so waiting on the call tomorrow.

I'm pretty sore and bloated this time round and thinking going for a nap.


----------



## joe1977

Yeah fantastic news cardall xxx


----------



## stacey87

That's great news Cardall,  6 eggs is a great number, get plenty of rest and will keep my fingers crossed for the call tomorrow hehe. Did you decide on what you was going to do with regards to time off work? 

Lovely day today, think its suppose to be like this all week and through to the weekend. It's about time we had some proper weather it's just abit depressing when you have to work all day in it ha. Went for a walk after work with the dogs, was lovely til I passed every other woman shouting and screaming at her kids, if they can't bring them up properly and can't be bothered with them why have them?? Grrrrr. Some of the language coming out of the mums mouths were disgusting, in a public park aswell, they have no shame. If I hear people with language like that in front of my child in a public park I'll be say something straight away! 

Anyway, hope you all have a lovely evening. It's abit strange not sitting out with a glass of wine! I must say though, I don't miss it xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Weirdly I don't miss it either Stacey. V strange!!! 

Cardall, woooopppeeeeeeedoooooooo clever eggies are getting jiggly now. Rest up. Hope you booked some time off in the end.

2ndtimeround. Yep retard MW. Still no returned call today. Idiot pointless person!  I've called a private hospital and provisionally booked a scan in case I hear nothing from these twits and I am writing my complaint. Grrr.


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks ladies, I feel much better now that I have had a nap just ate some food back on the healthy eating tomorrow ha ha.

I took the doctor up on sometime off eventually and really glad now that I have.

You guys have been fab support thank you.


----------



## PixieMcG

Bearbones when is your scan?


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Cardall that's brilliant, keep us updated! fingers crossed good news today. 6 eggs is fab, well done you!    

Bearbones that is really shocking, i'd be going absolutely mad!!! If you do have a private scan I would ask for your gp practice to reimburse you. Hope you hear from your midwife asap.  

Stacey- I know what you mean, when we've all gone through so much for so long to have a baby, its quite shocking when we see children treated so appallingly. 

AFM 20 week scan this afternoon!


----------



## holiday_girl

Hope you get good fertilisation news today cardall xx

Happy scanning 2ndtimearound, I can't remember if you're having a peek at the gender bits and bobs or not. Enjoy scan time and remember big silences are not necessarily sinister while they're looking around. Xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Second time good luck for scan. Are you having a sneaky peak at gender?

Bearbones did I ask when your private scan is? 

Well I am happy with our results we achieved 83% fertilisation rate with 5 out of the 6 going well. That's better than last time, we got 7 eggs but only 4 fertilised. 

Maybe all those vitamins worked for dh.


----------



## joe1977

good luck today at the scan 2ndtime - hopefully your little one will behave unlike mine 
Fab news cardall they do say the vitamins can help.
Both of us took ours and after ET I lived on sweet potato and spinach so who knows what works


----------



## PixieMcG

Joe did you eat really healthily during 2ww?


----------



## joe1977

Hi Cardall
I tried to eat really healthy until I got a BFP but obviously I tested a bit earlier anyway!
It wasn't too dissimilar to our normal day in the winter - porridge for breakfast using oats and full fat milk, homemade vegetable soup for lunch and a hot dinner. I found some really good advice here: http://www.acuhealthcare.ie/advise-post-ivf-embryo-transfer/
I am a big believer in everything I did helped this to work for me  xx

/links


----------



## PixieMcG

Wow I love that link thank you.  I eat a lot of salads and cold things which it says to try to avoid.  Oats and soup it is.


----------



## joe1977

ah you're welcome 
Favourite recipe for you which makes about 8 servings:

1kg carrots peeled and diced in a big pot
2 large onions peeled and diced - also thrown into the big pot
200g red lentils into the pot
cover with boiling water and add about 8 spoonfuls of powered chicken or veg stock - alternatively around 4-6 cubes I think.
Bring up to a boil and simmer for about an hour.
Season with salt and pepper then cool for around 10 minutes.
Blitz with a hand blender then either serve or portion out to heat later

xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

I will need to have hubby rustle that up for me for Friday.


----------



## stacey87

Cardall that's great news, when will you have transfer? How are you feeling today post EC? 

2ndtime how did the scan go?

Xxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Stacey transfer is Friday afternoon, I feel really bloated have bad wind too.  Tmi. Haven't been to the bathroom either.  Mmmm hope I do before ET.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hey,

Not having a great day. Scan went well baby is healthy and growing nicely. Should be on top of the world. We decided to find out if it's a boy or a girl but told everyone else we're not finding out, just wanted it to be a little secret between us plus so I could get some things ready etc. But didn't want anyone else to know...

Scanner told me it's a girl. On top of the world as I have a boy from a previous relationship and two nephews so a girl is something new for us and the family. But DHs face dropped. I saw it. I asked him afterwards and he said he was so happy everything going well but yes he was hoping for a boy- very into family history etc. etc. I said we should be so grateful that ivf worked for us, first time, and that we have got this far. I said plus I would be willing to have one more after this as we've always wanted 3. He said what if ivf doesn't work next time or if it's another girl and he will "never get the son he's always wanted" and he is happy but he just has to get his head round it.

I was crying all the way home, and got home to find MIL had thrown a little bbq for family for us to celebrate 20 week scan. Pulled myself together. It's terrible isn't it, this is all we've ever wanted but felt tense all evening. Just got back and DH in garden having a beer. I'm so angry at him, this should be the best day of our life!!!!!!!!!!!!

sigh. 

sorry for the me post. hope you're all well.


----------



## stacey87

I didn't go to the loo for about a week after EC! Wasn't like that the first time round so got abit worried when I was like this the second time! After drinking gallons of fresh orange I eventually went. I hope you go sooner than a week, gets abit uncomfortable (lol) oooooh Friday, I'm excited for you   


2nd time, great news that scan went well and everything's ok.   to you though, I've just filled up reading that. How disheartening and upsetting for you to see his face drop. I'm so sorry. I'm not going to say what I really think as this is a man you love and have gone through a lot together with and it would be selfish for me to say, but you can prob imagine what I think of him right now. Sorry he is being like that Hun. This is suppose to be such a happy time for you both. I'm sure he'll think differently once the little madam is here, they are always daddy's girls. Maybe he had just convinced himself over the last how ever many weeks that it was a boy, and then was shocked when it was a girl.   xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks Stacey, might try the fresh orange, I suffer from ibs and can't take my regular medication while pregnant so doc gave me safe meds to use after transfer, I decided to use them today as don't want the other stuff to be still in my system.

2ndtime I'm so sorry for how you are feeling right now it must have been tough to hear, I'm sure though that your dp wouldn't have meant anything by it and probably didn't mean how it sounded.


----------



## joe1977

2ndtime my heart is with you you but please don't let it get you down.
Maybe it will just have been a shock and don't forget our pregnant hormones can make things seem worse and are easily confused. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Cardall tht is fab news babe, excellent. Are you having two transferred?  My private scan is on Monday ... Still nothing from the MW!

2ndtime I reckon your hubs is scared of a girl because you are surrounded by its and he is a boy so it's what he knows. Sorry it was a crappy reaction but glad bubs is ok, I was worried when you started the thread. Hubs will be fine and I bet bump will be a daddy's little girl and he will never care it's not a boy. Xxxx

Oh and I didn't poo for gases after EC either, I was worried if I ever would again, it was awful. I kept wondering what they had done to my bum while I was sedated .... Think I mentioned it at the time, haha. Hope it eases soon.

I have a proper bump, it's so strange. Two days left of work hiding it then I'm off for two weeks, it's so tough hiding it now. I look massive already. Eeeek!


----------



## PixieMcG

Yeah bear bones having two transferred. Can't believe your mw still hasn't called you.  That's awful.

So glad I'm not the only one with the gas problem lol


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi all!

Sorry for the last post- just was a real shock after everything we've been through. Even more emotional for me as a)pregnant so hormones all over the place and b) I had my 20 week scan on my own when I was pregnant with DS, no one wanted to know. So I was so excited to have DH here this time and go through it with someone and it never occurred to me that he'd have a preference!!!!!!!!!

Had a really good cry and chat with a friend today who has just found out shes having a 2nd girl and her DP is upset too! But she said her DP absoultly adores the little girl they already have and sure they will come round.

To me all that matters is how lucky am I to be having another child, against all the odds, ivf worked and we have a miracle child- boy OR girl I really really don't care I'm just on top of the world. Ivf doesn't work for so many and certainly not first time round so that is so important!

Sorry for being so down yesterday just a bit of shock and hurt but i'm sure DH will come round soon.

Cardall- not long until your ET! How are you feeling? Do they ring every day or they not going to ring until tomorrow? what time do you have to go in?

Bearbones- I can't believe you haven't heard from your MW! That's shocking!!! so wonderful to have scan on Monday, very very exciting!

xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

2ndtime he will come around as you say he had hoped for a little boy.

I am due in for ET at 2.30pm tomorrow, I resisted calling the clinic to see how they were doing and the fact that I haven't heard must mean we have some embryos still going strong.


----------



## PixieMcG

Meant to say ladies I had EC on Tuesday and thought the pain would ease but I am in agony today it seems to be getting worse.

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Bearbones1

Good luck for tomorrow Cardall, praying praying praying for sticky beans xxxxx

I was in a lot of pain for days... I had a day 5 transfer and was in pain then, especially in the car going over bumps etc xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Seems to be certain ways I sit, very odd.

Thanks bearbones


----------



## stacey87

Good luck for tomorrow Cardall  

 2ndtime xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thank you ladies, ended up in bed early last night with the pain in my tummy but seems to have easy off again today.

Oh just tidying the house etc before unheard for transfer this afternoon.


----------



## stacey87

How did it go Cardall? xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Ladies thank you for all your support, I am now officially on the 2WW.

Two embies on board, both 7 cells but the consultant said they were good quality. 

Such a different experience this time even though it was the same hospital. The consultant lady was lovely and so were the staff.


----------



## Bearbones1

Brilliant cardall. Well done and whhhoooooooop you are PUPO. When is otd ? Xx


----------



## joe1977

Fab news Cardall - could be a Feb baby for you xxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Bb OTD is the 19th June, last time I went for bloods but this time they gave me a urine pot.

Joe fingers crossed my dh bday is feb and he's a twin, so maybe that's a good sign.


----------



## stacey87

Yayyyy Cardall   last little stretch now and then you'll be joining us pregnant ones...can't wait. Take it easy in your 2ww, keep calm and relaxed and enjoy it.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Cardall fantastic news, and 7 cells sounds really good!! Thinking of you in the 2ww, take it easy and try to enjoy it if you can!! Can't wait to hear the news in 2 weeks time! Whens your otd?


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh I will be in France on 19th June so there had better be wifi in my hotel. Xxxxxxxxx. I think that is a great sign about feb/hubby/twin xxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Well done on being pupo cardall, hope they're nestling in nicely- how exciting! Xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Cardall, how you feeling?

Bearbones- all the very best with your scan tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is well. I'm feeling much better, things improved with DH now that he's realised just how wonderfully lucky we are and I've been looking at some lovely pink girly outfits (although a bit hesitant as the scanner wasn't really sure it's definitely a girl!). Reading through my final assignment to submit on Tuesday and finishing off my dissertation but enjoying being more relaxed and spending time with my DS and getting ready for our new arrival! Borrowed a crib off my sister (she bought it as her babies were all huge!) and can't wait to get it set up with some bedding in, although got a little while to go yet still hehe!


----------



## PixieMcG

2ndtime fab news, must be feeling so real low setting up the crib.

Bb can't believe you will be in France, I hope you have a lovely time.

How's everyone today?

I feel fine just bloated hate having a massive tummy when you can't tell people why. Does that make sense? People probably think I'm just fat. 

If I end up pregnant I don't care how fat I am though lol


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones good luck with scan tomorrow xx


----------



## PixieMcG

How is everyone today?

BBones good luck let us know how you get on.


----------



## Bearbones1

Thanks girls, it's not til this avo. Will update you. Scared. Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Oh huni I know it's only natural that you will but it will be just fine.


----------



## Bearbones1

Scan all good. Low risk 1:10524. One was really chilled and camera shy and the other was bouncing off its sac walls and spinning about, hilarious.    they look like babies now, it's amazing xx

Cardall I hope you are resting misses ??  Those embies will be getting comfy x


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones I'm so happy for you, glad babies are ok and pregnancy is going well   hehe xx


My time is dragging til my next scan  starting to feel nervous and worried, just so paranoid something's wrong, wish I could relax  feeling more tired this last week and still crappy. Boobies are still growing though too so everything still suggests all is ok. Just wish I could see it inside all the time and make sure it's ok ha.

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Awe fab news bearbones I'm so pleased all is well with the little ones.  Does this mean you will tell everyone now.? 

Stacey everything will be fine you still seem To be showing all the right signs that things are developing as they should.

I am resting to be honest all I did was washing today and a little bit if tidying up.


----------



## Bearbones1

Glad to hear it cardall. Yes we can tell people now. . Although no one from work yet. X

Stacey I'm not sure if you ever relax have you got a date for your scan yet?  I still haven't got my NHS scan date. My boobs kinda come and go with soreness now. Everything will be fine the days just need to go quicker so you can see baby again xxx


----------



## stacey87

I know it just seems to drag so much! I've got midwife appointment tomorrow so hoping she will book scan in from there! Will just feel better once I've seen baby again and know its ok   I agree though, I don't think you ever relax xx

Glad you are resting Cardall! Xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Morning ladies, I have a quick question do you take the pessaries if you get a positive result? 

I only have enough to do me until Tuesday and my test date is Wednesday.


----------



## Bearbones1

I am still taking mine. . Not sure if my clinic advice taking them till 11 wks if its a fresh cycle though. I would give yours a call. One week to go!!!!! Xx

Hope your MW is lovely Stacey and you get a scan date pretty pronto.


----------



## PixieMcG

I think I better call them just in case. Thanks bearbones.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Cardall mine ran out the day before so my clinic popped a couple in the post for me! (as my clinic is over an hours drive). so worth asking. I stopped taking them as soon as I had a positive result though. not long until you are testing, it's gone so quick!! how are you feeling?

bearbones EEEK FANTASTIC NEWS! So glad both twins are doing well and you managed to get to see both of them. how are you feeling now? are you starting to tell everyone?

Stacey- good luck with your MW tomorrow and hope you get a scan date asap.

AFM all good here, handed in my final assignment this morning so just dissertation to complete now but going to have a few days off. Doing up the garden at the moment (not me personally DH won't let me near any gardening tools!!) but nice to sit in the sun and watch the men hard at work    DS got a few school visits coming up too, gone far too quickly and can't believe he is off to school, sob sob! grateful I have this little one to keep me busy with as i'm due in October half term!

Have a good day ladies 
xx


----------



## stacey87

2ndtime my godson starts school this time, can't believe he is at that age already! It goes so quick.well done completing your final assignment, what is it you are studying? 
I'm feeling abit nervous for this midwife appointment this afternoon, seems abit unreal that I'm actually going to see a midwife! Lol. Praying sooooo much she books my scan in!

You ladies who had symptoms in the first 12week, when did they ease? I know symptoms can come and go but this week I don't feel nauseous half as much and my boobies aren't sore like they were. I'm 10wk so just wondering if they might be easing a little....or should I be worried?! I'm still super tired though.

Xxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hope your appointment goes well Stacey.

I'm feeling a bit achy not quite cramps etc just a little strange. Lets hope these are good signs of implantation. Omg this 2ww is taking so long.


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi guys
Sorry been so long away, have had flu and other yucky illnesses but am back on track now and off on my holidays tomorrow!
Cardall congrats on ec and transfer wow that flew by! Fingers crossed for u!
Bearbones glad u got to see the twins again, i know i was constantly thinking one would disappear before ev scan
I had my big scan monday (22 weeks) and all is well, one twin crazy active ( the girl) and the other v chilled. was relieved to get a clean anomaly bill of health
Must dash and check in on line Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Hey to becca and stacey and joe, mrs b etc will check in on u all while im away!!!!


----------



## stacey87

Jellybaby super jelous you are off on your jollies! Sounds like its much needed though, you have had a rough time! Glad to hear you are feeling better   have a great time xx

Oooooh Cardall fingers crossed its implantation! Hehe

My MW app went well. Blood pressure checked and all ok, bloods taken to check iron levels and booked scan, 25th June, just need to get next week out of the way then it'll soon be here   she has given me a prescription for an increased dose of folic acid due to family history of birth defects etc....don't think I can take it with my pregnacare and I don't want to stop my pregnacare   and she gave me a card thing to collect free vitamins from the local sure start child centre....again Im unsure why as I'm happy with my pregnacare and thought these were sufficient enough in all of the vitamins etc!

I've only just got home from work so quick tea for me then bed! Super tired and on call too.

Xxxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

I was taking pregnacare but now just taking folio acid as that what the clinic told me to take. Mmm you just never know what's the best thing through this.

Still got like early af tummy feeling so trying not to give up hope and imagine implantation which should be around now if all is going well.


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh cardall af ache is a good sign. Eeek

Stacey the vitamin advice sounds confusing. I've been told to continue pregnacare through the whole of my pregnancy. And I have to take an aspirin a day to prevent pre eclampsia. Not long until your scan. That's great news. I still haven't got one from NHS. Lol. 

JB yay enjoy ur hols. Sorry uv been so poorly. I have one really active one and one really chilled too. Would be nice if it was boy and girl. Glad your twins are thriving. Xxx

2ndtime enjoy the garden lazing. 

I'm in Scotland at the mo. it my brothers wedding tomorrow. Then we are off to France next week for some sunshine. Xxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Oh bearbones where is your wedding?  Nice weather today for it.

Stacey I am hoping its good signs, I am trying to remain positive and hope this helps.  I do feel different this time but it could just be because I'm off work. 

I am feeling really guilty because I am due back to work next Thursday or Friday and then my two week vacation which I had booked beginning of the year is due to start on the Monday.  So I will be back in work for one full day and then out again.  Not sure if work can ask me to change my vacation but my eh and I were planning on going up north for the week with our lovely dogs.

Jellybaby, glad your better and all is well with the twins,  enjoy your holiday.


----------



## joe1977

Hi Ladies
wow I have missed loads and not sure how as I have this group on notify - must check my spam!
Cardall all things look good so keep positive and fingers crossed.
Good updates all round from everyone - we are a lucky group 

I am feeling kicks frequently now and it is the most surreal experience. Still can't get my head around it 
We have created the nursery and it looks stunning.
All the outfits are hanging in the wardrobe and one of my best friends has just knitted us a gorgeous blanket.
Have a MW appointment on the 26th and another scan on the 29th July - seems ages away.

Hugs to all and fab holidays to all those getting ready or gone 
xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Wow joe things seem to be progressing nicely, can't believe you have the nursery complete already


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi all,

Julie- glad to hear you're off on holidays, have a wonderful time!! Can't believe how fast the pregnancies are flying past. I'm still thinking we should meet up sometime next summer,i know we are a bit far flung (apart from me and MrsB!) so will have to have a ponder.

Joe- thought you'd abandoned us, haha! GREAT news about the nursery! Any piccies? Is it all pink? You are organised! We're not doing a nursery, we've got a beautiful wooden crib and changing table with drawers in our bedoom. My DS stayed in with us until he was 18 months old last time so when he moved out we decorated his room into a little boys room which still suits him now. Do get very envious at some beautiful nurseries though!

Stacey- I saw 25th June and thought that's ages away, forgot we are halfway through June already!! How exciting, not too long to wait!

Cardall, not long now until otd, got everything crossed for you! Any signs/ symptoms? great that you have some time off after this too, hope you will be nice and relaxed.

Can everyone remind me of their due dates? Maybe Donna could put a list and whether we're having a boy or girl on the front page? I know there's not many of us but I still lose track!

AFM taking DS to school this afternoon, sob sob! He's been already but this time its just him and a couple of others joining the reception class that's already there for the afternoon. Be good for him to see what's expected. We bought the uniform, smallest size and it still swamps him, he's far too tiny to be going to school! Bump is growing nicely and feeling lots of movements. DH already talking about the "next" baby and said we should start saving for IVF again, give me a chance hahaha! We did always say we wanted 3 or 4 but it just depends, we were so lucky ivf worked first time this time round.

Have a lovely day ladies

xx


----------



## PixieMcG

2ndtime it must seem so strange getting him ready for school as you said his uniform still swamps him. I'm sure he will love it though.

I had some aches and fluttery feelings mon to wed but they seem to have gone now. Not sure I'm hoping that was implantation. I have an ovulation type discharge this morning which I'm a bit worried about but hoping its just the hormones from the pessaries.

I'm on the 2ww thread and its a tough thread its heartbreaking 9 out of the last 11 ladies testing have got bfn. It's frightening that it could be me in a few days. 

Positive thinking I'm trying to not think that far ahead.


----------



## joe1977

well the nursery is not pink, rather a minty apple green with wooden floor and white painted oak furniture. Nut quite finished yet but plan to take some photos when it is - I will upload here 
we plan to have baby bella in with us till 6 months and then move her to the nursery - all things being well....

my due date is 18.10.13 - exactly 18 weeks and gonig quickly 

exciting but scary about DS but a sign of growing up - and I know what you mean about next time DH and I have discussed going for our ;little frosties in May next year!

Cardall everything sounds good but don't let the other group get you down - the odds are much better in our group


----------



## stacey87

Joe your nursery sounds absolutely beautiful! Would love to see piccies!

Cardall not long now, will you be good and actually wait til OTD before you test?? I didn't join in with them 2ww threads in the end because so many ppl were getting bfn's and it were scaring me to death! I've 'bookmarked' a due date thread but I haven't joined in and I barely read it, the bits I have read are of woman who's scans haven't been good news, I know it sounds selfish but I need to keep with people who are sane and positive or I'll go insane myself and worry even more. That's why I like this thread   

Bearbones that's ridiculous you haven't got a scan date from the nhs!! I can't believe that. I'm confused too with regards to the vitamins. She told me to finish my box of pregnacare then pick up the free vitamins, I get free vitamins throughout pregnancy and breast feeding, can't complain as I never get anything for free, but then she said I needed higher dose of folic acid but don't take these with pregnacare or will be taking too much folic acid......but surely there's folic acid in these free vitamins?! So what do I take?! Im super confused. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Stacey that does sound confusing why is the advice we get never straight forward.

I think I will try to keep away from the other threads over the next few days.


----------



## Anrol

Hey Strangers,

I've been trying to catch up on everyone's good news here. This is such a positive thread that I've stayed off for a while as I wasn't feeling very positive. HOWEVER - It's been a bit of a whirlwind recently and in the last 2 weeks I've started my second cycle and it's egg collection day on Tuesday. So much for having to wait 6-9 months. it's barely been 3!

I'm feeling very positive about this cycle, the day I knew I was starting there were 3 magpie's dancing in front of me. Then I read an article that was our situation exactly, even down to our names and they had success, and then, our friends who are so similar to us it's uncanny also had IVF and their second cycle (brought forward to 3 months too) also had success second time around. Now, I'm not usually superstitious but i'm really feeling good for this one! 

So Cardall I've got my everything's crossed for you ATM as your in the worst bit but I'm sure you'll be joining the other ladies having scans etc very soon.


----------



## stacey87

Anrol lovely to hear from you. And so lovely to hear how positive you feel   I can certainly see why and I feel positive for you too! So exciting. Good luck, stick with us, we are a good, positive, happy thread and after Cardall you'll be next with a BFP   xx

Cardall not long now, how are you feeling?? x

Hope all you other ladies are ok and had a lovely weekend xx

It's my last gestone injection tonight, cannot explain how relieved I feel that these have finished! No more stabbing my bottom each night, wahoooooooo. Although I must say, it still does feel abit scary though, I'm just hoping and praying I'm at a stage that my body will take over and produce enough progesterone now, eeeeeek!!


----------



## PixieMcG

Anroll glad to see your progressing with cycle number 2, I really hope second time works for you.

Im praying for the samething myself, I feel different this time, more aches and funny pains, the last few days I have been tired, and today I have been peeing constantly its a nightmare.  I hope these are good signs ladies.

I still haven't tested, I'm 10dp3dt tomorrow, I don't know would I get an accurate result if I tested tomorrow?


Stacey I still need to call my clinic as I only have enough progesterone to do me until otd.


----------



## stacey87

I tested at 10dp3dt and got a positive. Sounds like they are good signs to me, fingers crossed they are! You are so brave and so good if you wait til OTD!


----------



## joe1977

Evening ladies, hope you are all enjoying this fine sunday night 

Anrol it's lovely to hear from you - will keep everything crossed for you and send lots of     vibes!

Cardall it does all sound really positive. Highly secretively DH and I tested earlier than we should - it was 5dp5dt and light positive. Everyday after that it got darker. Can't honestly remember how I was feeling other than possibly exhausted but I did feel super positive all the way through so perhaps that hid other feelings. Really hope you get the BFP you deserve and then get to enjoy your holiday 

AFM Baby Bella is getting more and more energetic with frequent kicks. DH can't feel them yet but hopefully it will be soon. It feels very strange but my bump is beautiful - even if I do say so myself  Everyone keeps telling me how compact it is and how perfectly round. I have been suffering with back twinges and Friday night popped to the supermarket and couldn't move! It was awful and the pain was searing through me. If I stood still I couldn't move but at the same time I couldn't turn. We got out of there and I burst into tears. Took me 30 minutes to get up the stairs as I couldn't put any pressure on but couldn't convince my legs to step on the other side. Went to the chiropractor yesterday and she said it seems that baby had moved and in the process trapped out the nerve. My muscle as a result had turned into a rock. 30 minutes muscle had eased and today I can walk better although my hip area is still very tender to the touch. Funnily enough I am aiming for a drug free labour but after that experience I decided that I might need to be open to the suggestion 

Anyway, enough about me! Have a nice evening ladies - back to work tomorrow although I only have 4 weeks till I have a week off and then 6 weeks till I finish for maternity leave wahoooo - time is beginning to fly.
Night all  xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

I bought a clear blue digital not sure how good they are for early tests.  

Joe can't believe how quick your weeks gave gone by, it's very exciting.


----------



## holiday_girl

Sorry, not been on for ages. Just a quickie; Glad to hear things are going in the right direction Anrol!

Keep the faith cardall, you're nearly there! Xxx


----------



## stacey87

How are you getting on Cardall? Are you waiting til tomorrow? I'm too excited for you hehe   fingers crossed 

Hi Mrsb hope you are ok!


----------



## PixieMcG

Ladies 

I think its over for us, bleeding again took a test and it was negative OTD is tomorrow.

That's two icsi this year and both ended the same way bleeding day before OTD. Dh and I are devastated not sure what to do now. 

Thanks do all your support ladies. 

Cx


----------



## joe1977

Oh cardall i am so sorry   big hugs yo you both    xxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Cardall I'm so gutted for you both xxx


----------



## stacey87

Cardall so sorry   do you go to the clinic today? Or do you just do a home test and ring the clinic? I'm still holding on to a little hope that things could change for you, Im so sorry If they don't   xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anrol

Hi Everyone,

Firstly, Cardall, let me just say that I am totally and utterly gutted for you. I'm just wondering, are you self funded or NHS? I've scrolled down but it doesn't show on this page. If your NHS, do you get 3 goes? I know some areas do. My area doesn't so it's our last funded shot. DH and I are thinking that if it doesn't work for us then we are going to do everything that we can dream up over the rest of our lives. Magnificent holidays, sports cars, a big house that we'll host lots of parties. And we'll spend every penny so there's nothing left to leave! That way, whatever happens, we've got a future to look forward to. We'll make plans and work towards our goals. Retire early and spend spend spend!!!! I'm sure you are devastated, as would I be, life just isn't fair sometimes.

Joe, Secondtimearound, Stacey, Bearbones, Jellybaby, Oh My Gosh, things have happened so quickly. I can't believe there's 20 weeks scans and feeling kicks going on already. I didn't realise how quickly these things happen. Hopefully I've got all this to come soon. It's nice to be back on here and to see how your all progressing. Its a sort of weird parallel universe on here that I can plug into - to people that understand. With the best will in the world, all bar one of my friends (who has been through this herself with a positive outcome) try to understand but they clearly don't have a clue. They try to say the right things but it's always the wrong thing that comes out! 

MrsB - How are you? I was hoping to see you on here. You always stand out to me as I'm MrsB in real life!

AFM - well things have happened so quickly it's been a bit of a whirlwind. I had a letter on a Thursday out of the blue to say to phone in on my next day 1, which happened to be on the Saturday. So I phoned on the Monday to let them know and they asked me to go in for a baseline scan there and then. I started the drugs that night and now here I am less than 2 weeks later having had my EC yesterday. And I wasn't even expecting a letter until a minimum of August time. So, EC yesterday went very smoothly with an outcome of 7. The embryologist came to see us before we left and told us that all of them were of an excellent quality as were DH swimmers so there is no reason that they shouldn't all fertilise. Waiting on the phone call tomorrow morning now to let us know how many have made it.  This time though I have had the dreaded OHSS and yesterday my tummy was like a beach ball. Also started on those lovely cyclogest this morning. Oh the joy! 

Guess it's just a waiting game now guys, waiting for transfer, the 2ww......let's just WAIT and see then shall we..............


----------



## joe1977

Good luck Anrol, keep positive! It has been a real whirlwind for you and one that will hopefully lead to that BFP for you xx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi Anrol,

I had 7 collected also, hope you're swelling goes down quickly- that was such an uncomfortable (and farty) time! Fingers and toes crossed for you!

I'm good thanks and reached 24 weeks this morning, it's funny how time goes as I remember in the early days thinking that 24 weeks seems ages away and now I'm here 40 weeks feels like a lifetime away! I feel really lucky that I have the chance to be pregnant and I promised myself at the start that if IVF worked I wouldn't let myself worry and would relax and enjoy. I'm getting mega-kicks now and last night my stomach was moving and DH got to feel lots of booting although he had his head on my tum and got freaked out when something solid was then pressing against his face, might have been a back or a bottom ,who knows? I've got 10 weeks until maternity leave, which feels really close and a million miles away all in one hit. 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## stacey87

Wow Anrol things have well progressed for you, what a lovely surprise to read! Good luck and congrats on the EC, I had 8 collected and 5 fertilised, one of them was put back and we have 4 frozen  looking forward to hear tomorrow how they have got on!! 

Cardall thinking about Hun, hope you are ok   

Bearbones, how are you these days? You and the twinnies getting on ok?


Xxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh cardall I am truly gutted for you. It's **** . I bet you are feeling like curling up and crying. Big hugs sweetheart. Did you freeze any this time?  Thinking if you. 

Wow anrol great to hear from you. Hope the call was good this am?

I'm in France at mo, back on Saturday so will catch up properly then. 

Stacey yay for no more gestone. I've just finished my cyclogest yesterday and had those fears of is my body going to do what it's meant to.  sure it will xx


----------



## joe1977

just a quick one from me, DH felt his first kick last night!
Bella was moving lots and he told her couldn't feel anything then all of a sudden she did a massive Rooney style kick which he felt!!!
Yay 22 weeks and 5 days and she is already beating her dad up


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi all,

Cardall so sorry to hear your news   thinking of you. Will you take a break or try again quite soon? Sending you lots of positive thoughts. 

Anrol- love your positivity   Nice to have you back and wishing you werll with this cycle! 7 is a great number. Do you know when ET will be?

Bearbones, glad you're getting on ok and the twins are keeping safe.

MrsB- fantastic to be at 24 weeks!

Joe- woweee!! I'm 22 weeks on Friday and DH hasn't felt the baby move yet but I am feeling stronger movements so sure it won't be long. How lovely for your DH!! 

AFM i'm at 21 weeks now, has gone so fast. Feeling good and well in myself. DH got the job that he was interviewed for when we had our 12 week scan and he didn't get it then but the person that did get it never turned up! So a bit of a pay rise just in time.


----------



## Anrol

Morning all, 

Just a very selfish quickie from me today- 7 fertilised, all 7 top quality. So much so they can't pick the best 3 so will wait on another call tomorrow. Whoop whoop!!!

Off for a celebration lunch with DH now..    Back soon folks!!!


----------



## jellybaby81

Really quick one from me, just wanted to say hope u are ok cardall. Its so unfair the different hands  that are dealt so randomly.  Any frozen embies? Hope dh looking after u x
anrol wow that was quick and what an excellent call from embryologist prob a 5 day transfer fir u. Will u transfer 2?? Best of luck for tomorrows phonecall
x


----------



## holiday_girl

Well done Anrol, that's a great result!

Cardall I hope you're doing ok. This process is so hard and frustrating. I hope you're taking care of each other and things start to look brighter as you work out what's next xxxxx


----------



## stacey87

Anrol that's fantastic news! When's transfer?? 

Cardall if you see this, still thinking about you, hope you are both ok xx


Well only 3 more sleeps til my next scan. I'm feeling really really nervous now! Just neeeeed to get the scan over with then i can start relaxing and getting excited. Nausea has almost stopped yayyyy just keep getting headaches lately. And I'm losing weight   should I not be gaining a little bit of weight? It's worrying me a little xxxx


----------



## Anrol

Hi everyone,

I've just been having a little look back throu the pages and its given me hope to see all of you ladies going through all of your different stages.

So,ET done yesterday. We're eligible for 3 put back so we went for it. We had one at blast and two almost there. All I can do now is wait.

They've told me that I can test 16 days after EC which is a week Thursday, I'm going back to work a week on Monday so I was wondering if I would get an accurate result if I tested on the Sunday? That would be 8dp4dt? At least then I can mentally prepa myself. 

DH spoiling me rotten at the moment, could really get used to this. Afternoon naps too...... 

Hope your all doing well.


----------



## Bearbones1

Congrats on being PUPO anrol. Would you not be a 5dt since one is a blast?  I tested 6dap5dt and got a really strong line. Fingers crossed for you. Xx

Stacey goodluck for your scan, is it on Tuesday? It's nerve wracking huh. I have a proper bump now and I've not even told work, will have to tomorrow. Eeek. My headaches have been crippling, they are horrible. Xxx

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## stacey87

Great news Anrol. Will keep fingers crossed!  


Bearbones yes scan is Tuesday. So nervous and worried! Suffering abit with constipation this week and also headaches! From the minute I wake up to the minute I go to sleep some days, paracetomol is poop and does nothing for me. Eeeeeeeeek little bump hehe. All my jeans are tight now and super uncomfortable so going shopping on Friday to buy leggings etc.


Has anyone's moods been shocking?! I have been getting terrible mood swings, I lobbed a brush at oh's head a few weeks back and then a bottle of water today! Ooooooops. I felt so raged and angry and I can't even remember why now! Ha hope it stops   

Xxxxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Congratulations on being pupo anrol! How exciting x 

Stacey I didn't have angry moods in the early days but I could start crying at the drop of a hat with no real warning which is unusual for me as I'm not a much of a crier at all. It's not happened after 14+ weeks though. I found pregnancy yoga or lying quietly helped my headaches or just giving in completely and going to bed. for constipation drink loads of water, that should help- pregnancy is so glamorous!

Hope you're good barebones x 

Afm I'm being kicked loads still and expanding daily! I've ordered a memory foam mattress topper to see if that will help me stay comfy at night, we have a bit on the bed already but it's not quite enough.

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend


----------



## joe1977

Morning ladies
Looking forward to that 1st Monday in 10 weeks time when I don't have to get out of bed at 6am 
Had a great evening last night, was supposed to be watching Poseidon but ended up spending the night watching my tummy move, most surreal experience yet - especially when she got the hiccups 

Sticky vibes to you Anrol - keep everything crosed and enjoy being spoiled - I am still loving it    

Only one more sleep Stacey - you will be amazed at the difference those few weeks can make!

Glad to hear you are well MrsB and I know what you mean about getting comfortable. I am about to order a new duvet as I seem to be cooking under ours at the moment - when I can get comfy and fall asleep....

Hope everyone else is well - any new updates?

Thoughts still with you Cardall xxxx


----------



## Anrol

Morning all,

I'm not sure if this has happened to anyone else but I just written a huge long email with personals for each of you and I tried to put a hug in for you Cardall. But then all of my text has disappeared? Now I don't have the time to do it all again.

Bearbones I'm not sure, I had , 1 x 14, 1 x 12 and one that had too many to count so was M 3? But it was a day 4 transfer. 

Anyways, have to go, busy busy busy today, but all nice things. Second week off work, much more relaxed than last time. X


----------



## Anrol

Help!

My boobies have been tender now since I stared on the meds and consistently so...... Until today which is 4dp4dt and I have a dreadful feeling that it means its all over for me.

Has this happened to anyone else at all?


----------



## joe1977

Hi Anrol
I think I recall having days when v sore and days when not so sore - it is all about the hormones and no two hormones act the same!
Try not to worry xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Don't panic, I had sore (and increasing in size) boobs during 2ww xx


----------



## Anrol

Thanks Joe and MrsB.

I can't help panicking. They've been so sore and now it's stopped I gave no symptoms at all. I'd rather be in pain and know its working than nothing happen 😔


----------



## Bearbones1

Try not to worry, they come and go xxx

Stacey how was your scan today ? Xx


----------



## stacey87

scan went well! 12wks, due date 7th jan. it were moving it's arms and legs and it hiccuped, soooo cute already! Everything ok and fine for now. I'm so happy! Can't stop looking at my scan pic! hehe I've felt some flutters, only about two or three times last couple of days and only lasting a few seconds, but given how active it was today surely the flutters must have been this little cheeky monkey?! 


Anrol don't worry, my boobs were sore on and off. They stopped being sore altogether about 2week ago but they are huuuuuuge now haha yesssss    

Xxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Congratulations Stacey, huge milestone and New year baby too! Are you going to start telling people now? Flutters are how the movement starts, I had a few in the early days then nothing for a while. How amazing is the scan considering its just a few weeks on from the last one with not much to see?

X


----------



## Bearbones1

Yipeeeeeeee. Whoooooohoooooooo. So thrilled, clever baby performing for you . It must be flutters. I've felt something but never sure if its wind lol. Xxx


----------



## Anrol

Stacey, that is amazing you've got to see that today. It must be like a dream come true. Lucky lucky you! X


----------



## stacey87

It is a dream come true but one I'm still trying to get my head around and believe. It's hard to accept I've got a little person growing inside, really do feel blessed and lucky! 

Told most people now, a lot of people knew anyway because it's hard to keep it quiet within the type of job I do, need to be really careful. Is nice that it's safely official now though   cannot believe the growth and change within 4weeks though! It's gone from 17mm to 57mm, arms, legs, moving etc...truly is unbelievable! The human body is amazing. 

Can't stop looking at my scan pic, my friend bought me a pregnancy journal a couple of weeks ago as a gift, haven't dared fill it in yet but I'm excited to now hehe and just purchased my first maternity wear, only a top and some leggings but even so, that was exciting too   something I never thought I'd be doing! 

How you feeling Anrol? When's OTD? 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Anrol

Morning ladies,

How are you all? Expanding nicely I hope. You are all so lucky to get your BFP's. this is such an arduous journey!

Stacey, it's lovely to read your post with you so happy, the wonders of the human body never cease to amaze.

AFM - well I'm very tearful today. I've just got a feeling of dread that it hasn't worked for us, and I'm starting to feel very anxious already. My EC was a week last Tuesday so the clinics testing day is 4th July. By my reckoning that should mean that I can test with a good chance of an accurate outcome on Sunday morning. Then back to work on Monday. I'm trying to stay positive but I'm finding it hard today. Still, the way my hormones are,I will probably be ok in an hour or two. Besides, don't want to bring the jubilant mood on this thread down! 

Have a good day all x


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi Anrol,

Don't worry a down day is normal, I had one on the Monday when I was due to test on the Friday and had all but convinced myself it hadn't worked. I remember picking one of the 2ww threads that had finished and reading through to see who felt what and how it turned out and that made me feel better. Over the past few months I've seen loads of people who are 100% convinced it hadn't worked get suprise BFPs, there was even a girl on my 2ww who had AF type bleeding which went on for ages and she's 20+ weeks now.

Keep your chin up, your body has been through so much lately, have a good cry or a rant if that might help, failing that get stuck into some cake.

xx


----------



## joe1977

totally agree with MrsB and M&S do a particularly scrummy triple tier brownie cake at the moment! chin up xxxx


----------



## Anrol

Just popping my shoes on, I'm going to M&S. xx thanks both, MrsB I'll let you know what the brownie cake is like later, in case you want to try some too! 😄


----------



## Anrol

Wow, a taste sensation. Thanks MrsB for the cake idea. Joe, you can suggest  a cake anytime. Mmm....mmmmmm x


----------



## joe1977

hehehe all the girls at work are in love with that cake!!! Glad it hit the spot  xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi all!!!!!

Anrol- thinking of you (and that cakes, sounds yummy!!). Got everything crossed for you that it's positive news on Sunday!

Stacey- FANTASTIC! Now you can really enjoy being pregnant! Take it easy at work though. How exciting to start buying a few bits!

Anyone else been shopping yet? I am now 23 weeks, nearly 24 weeks! I've bought a carry cot for our pushchair, we had a phil and teds but got the carry cot to go on top to put the baby in it. Also bought an extra large playmat because my DS loves lying down next to babies and playing with them under the play arch but he can't normally fit so got an extra big one so he can play with his sister! Haven't told anyone we know, just in case it's wrong as has happened to two of my friends!! That's all we needed to buy really but my mother in law is taking me shopping on Monday too to get a few bits. I'm struggling at work already, and trying to get my dissertation finished by September, but i'm determined to do it so I can just enjoy the last month of pregnancy and then time with the baby and my family.

Think I might be heading to M&S too!


----------



## Anrol

Morning ladies,

Stacey - get yourself down to M&S, highly recommended, especially if you need a little bit of cheering up as I did on Thursday.

I'll admit it now, I did a test on Thursday which was a definite resounding NO. I know it was too early but I couldn't help myself.

My OTD is next Thursday which is day 16, but I reckoned that if I tested tomorrow with an early predictor kit I should get an accurate result. However I couldn't wait and tested again this morning. Now, I could be wrong but I can see a VERY faint line for a BFP. So I showed DH both tests and he picked out the one with the faint line too. I'm a little scared to believe it today but it is definitely there!   I'll do another one tomorrow to see if its a stronger line but it's looking good. Wahooooooooo.


----------



## joe1977

I have everything crossed for you Anrol, those early faints can be difficult to read so keeping   for that BFP xxx


----------



## Anrol

It's a BFP for me!

Sorry ladies, no personals for me today. I just can't concentrate


----------



## jellybaby81

OMG anrol wow!!!!! Massive congrats!!! What a feeling eh 
I think we were on another thread together way back in November, am so happy your dream has come true!!!
Now, next thought is how many.........?
I am 25 wks with twins, exciting but hard work!!

Xx


----------



## Anrol

Hi Jellybaby, 25 weeks? My goodness that has flown by. Your over half way there! Do you mind me asking, are you huge? And yes your right, the next question now is how many. I had 3 put back and they were all top grade and dividing well. TBH I don't really mind how many there are, I'm so happy I'll just face whatever comes our way. 

OTD is not until Thursday and we had a faint line yesterday and a clear one on the early predictor test this morning. When did you test Jellybaby, can you remember if you had an early line? And should I wait until Thursday to phone the clinic to tell them? Or should I call them tomorrow? Excited!!!


----------



## holiday_girl

Yay anrol! How wonderful!! Xxx


----------



## stacey87

Yayyyyyyyyy Anrol that's fantastic news   xxxxxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

hey anrol,
I tested 7dp5dt so day 12 after EC and as far as i remember it was a v definite line but not as dark as control (it was a first response test) not sure when i would have got first positive as just wanted to hold out as long as possible. first scan at exactly 7 wks showed twins. complete shocker. both were 5 day blasts and we are having b/g twins
as for huge? ?? hmmmmmmm I am prob as big now as i was giving birth to my singleton but practically all bump. reckon i look about 32 weeks. started off 9st and am now 11st. and still a ways to go. finding preg quite hard but only due to v active toddler. doc will let me go to 37 weeks, and praying not to have a section!
Congrats again, bet u are on cloud nine...how is hubby?


----------



## Bearbones1

Yay Anrol. Fab news u must be over the moon. I would wait to call the clinic as they will tell you to call back on otd anyway.  I tested at 6dp5dt and had a really strong line then at 8dp5dt it was already 2-3 wks on a Cbd. I wonder how many you've got!!!! I look huge for 14wks, really huge, I haven't weighed myself but I'm short and have a small frame so I think that's why my bump is massive already. 

All the talk of that cake makes me want one, I have a really sweet tooth since being pregnant, I usually don't like anything sweet. 

In bed with the usual pounding head ache. Catch up tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Anrol

Feeling happy happy happy!
Thank you all for your kind words. I'm sooooo happy, but I'm trying to stay grounded. Just in case.

Jelly and BearBones, I tried a normal digital test this morning and I'm three days before OTD and it says 1-2 weeks. I think I'm going to do another one on OTD to see what it says then. I'm happy with boy, girl, twins, triplets but ideally I would really really love b/g twins, like you. That would be a dream come true.

Jelly, my husband is one in a million. He is simply wonderful and has always said that no matter what we have each other, but all of a sudden there's more of a spring in his step and he's warbling, erm, I meant singing  on top of his voice around the house. He he that's going to have to stop!

BearBones I phoned the clinic today and they've booked my first scan for 22nd July which will be 7 weeks. Is that one an external scan? 
I'll be reading all of your updates about every little twinge avidly now. I want to know about every flutter, ache, even down to every spot!  

Went down and told my parents today, there was tears and everything. They made me cry too, and they're counting the days already. x


----------



## joe1977

Anrol I am so pleased for you - exciting times ahead!

Perhaps we should ask Donna to put a front page with due dates / boy or girl etc.
Would be nice to see everyone listed


----------



## stacey87

Joe I think that's a great idea, would be lovely to see our due dates all in a list  

Hope everyone else ok  


Been to see the consultant today, my midwife wanted me to get checked given family history whether I needed to be consultant led care or midwifery led care etc. still unsure what I am at the min but she did say I could have another scan at 16 weeks   so three weeks today we get to see our bambino again hehe I'm so excited she said we might be able to even find out the sex then too     just praying all is ok, I'm sure it will be! 

She did also say I had trace of protein in my urine so might have the start of a urine inf and also my blood pressure is slightly high, I felt shocking on Sunday like I had had about 4 bottles of wine so wondering if this is due to the blood pressure? Gotta get it checked again next week 

Xxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Yay anrol. Your scan will be internal xxx

Joe I think that's a great idea too. 

Stacey good news on an extra scan. Yippee. And omg you may know the sex in three weeks. Eeep. 

Nothing to report here. Pounding headaches are continuous. Xx

Cardall if you are reading, thinking about you Hun xxxx


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones I know how you feel with those headaches. Really hope they ease for you soon xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

joe1977 said:


> Perhaps we should ask Donna to put a front page with due dates / boy or girl etc.
> Would be nice to see everyone listed


Hi I would be happy to do this if you can either pm or post on thread but it will be Tuesday next week before its done

Anrol looking fab for you Hun x x


----------



## joe1977

Ah THanks Donna that would be Fab!
MY EDD is 18.10.13 with a girl


----------



## joe1977

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all doing well. Question for you which I am unsure of.
This was our first round of IVF and we were extremely fortunate with our BFP.
We have two embies frozen as well.
If we wanted next year for example to either try again or have FET, would it be covered by the NHS or would we have to pay?
I know they told me I get two attempts but I am unsure if this means once we are successful we do not get another chance.
Don't get me wrong, I am desperately thrilled and count my blessings but as we have frosties I just wondered what our options would be. xxx


----------



## Anrol

Morning all,

Donna - I think the list on the first page is a brilliant idea. I've calculated mine as 17th March 2014, he he still quite a while to go!

Joe1977 - I didn't get any frosties but before I had the anaesthetic I asked the consultant if I did would it be covered on the nhs. I was told that it would be if my cycle didn't work. I think if it does work you can keep the frosties and then pay to have the drugs for and go through just the transfer. this is how I understand it anyway, but I could be wrong.

Bearbones - Do you know what causes your headaches? I hope I don't get them. I hope they pass very soon for you.

AFM - OTD is today and I did my digital test that said 2-3 weeks. Yahooooo. I feel really well, and people have started fussing over me already. Only my parents and my best friend knows but boy oh boy are they fussing!


----------



## holiday_girl

Hello,

Donna I'm due on 9th October but we didn't find out the gender.

Joe we had 2 frozen but the nhs in our area don't cover anything to do with frozen cycles so we were given a bill for £700 and would have had to pay for fet if our last ivf hadn't worked. The nhs in our area changed funding from 1 ivf attempt to 3 but will only fund one child so any further treatment will be self funded. We've already got savings planned for future attempts at further additions!

Anrol happy official OTD! I can remember downloading the pregnancy app and being told the baby is the size of a poppy seed and this week it's cucumber- although it doesn't feel like it the weeks tick by easily. As of Wednesday I've been pregnant for half a year!

Hope everyone else is good. Cardall if you're still reading I hope you're ok xx


----------



## joe1977

it's interesting to see how things are different in different areas.
We have had to pay to freeze our embies at a cost of £160 per year which seems a massive difference to what you have had to pay MrsB!

Congrats Anrol on OTD - welcome to the world of pregnancy joy "officially" 

Weird to think MrsB, that will be me next week too and I worked out today that I will be finishing work 8 weeks today hooray


----------



## Martha Moo

Anrol  on your


----------



## stacey87

Joe I got told at my clinic that the frozen cycles are still classed as part of the one cycle, so we got a BFP this time and 4 frosties, the frosties are in theory still part of this cycle so even though we got a BFP the next cycle will still be covered on the nhs because it's classed still as part of our '2nd go'...hope this makes sense not sure I've explained myself very well! But it appears different clinics and different areas are all different anyway. 


Congrats again Anrol!    

Donna...for when you do the page, my edd is 07.01.14  

Xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Our frozen cycle was classes as part of our fresh cycle. Once we have the babies though we won't be entitled to more cycles which I think is fair enough. 

EDD 25/12/13


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hello all!

My due date is 26/10/2013 and we've been told it's a girl- but I do know two people that were told wrongly so not holding my breath!

Anrol- many many congratulations!!!!! It's the best news ever, so pleased for you! can't wait to hear at the scan how many babies you have- could be six!!!! How are your symptoms?

Joe- i'm in the same area as MrsB, we would have had to pay to use frosties too as our nhs only covers fresh cycles, but we don't have any frosties anyway so will start again if we decide to have any more.

Bearbones- sorry about your headaches :-( is there anything you can take for them?

Stacey- will you be finding out the sex? Hope your blood pressure stays down ok

JB- I know what you mean struggling with a toddler and I've only got one baby on board!! Take it easy and accept help from friends! Hope the heat isn't too unbearable for you this weekend.


AFM- all good here, nothing to report. Getting quite big- strangers asking me when i'm due and when I say October they look shocked, haha! 
Becca
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

See below Ladies.

Page 1 

Will update more details on Tuesday

Have a good weekend remember the sunscreen 

Donna



Donna Marie said:


> New home Ladies for lots more chatting and support
> 
> [csv=]
> Name, stage, EDD/OTD/TX start date
> 
> Joe1977,  , EDD 18/10/13
> Anrol,  , EDD 17/03/14
> Mrsb33,  , EDD 09/10/13
> stacey87,  , EDD 07/01/14
> Bearbones1,   , EDD 25/12/13
> 2ndtimearound,  , EDD 26/10/13
> 
> [/csv]


----------



## joe1977

Ah Fab Donna thanks!  
You have a great weekend too x


----------



## stacey87

That's great Donna!  


Hope everybody has a lovely weekend. I'll just be spending most of it sleeping, so tired! The buttons on my work pants popped today and it looks like my bumps moving up abit...hehe

2ndtime yeh we will find out what we are having, we are far too impatient there's no way we could wait til January haha 

Xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

2nd time yay for pink xxx my headaches have disappeared for the last two days so I'm happy with that. In fact I feel pretty well. 

Donna that's fab thank you. 

Enjoy the weather ladies xoxoxoxox


----------



## stacey87

How is everybody? Enjoying the weather? I must say I'm not enjoying it very much, it's so horrible and stuffy in work and then my bedroom feels like the central heating is on during the night, there's just no air. I honestly want winter to come ha. God knows how you ladies are managing in this heat with big bumps!!

Bearbones when do you have another scan?

xxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Popping on for a quick tip share- fill washing up bowl with cold water, pop in feet and enjoyyyyyyyyyyyy!

Xxx


----------



## stacey87

Mrsb I haven't tried that yet but think I sure will at some point!  


I went for a midwife appointment yesterday, 14weeks, just to check my blood pressure, it was fine but I also got to hear the baby's heartbeat too whilst I was there     awwww it was soooooo magical. My tummy is growing but it's so mental to think there's a little growing person tucked in there, she kept losing the heartbeat, said he/she must be very active   

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying their pregnancies xxxxxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

MrsB that sounds lovely, good thinking!

Stacey- how WONDERFULLLLLL to hear the heartbeat, many many congratulations, that's fantastic!

I'm enjoying the sun, when I was pregnant with my DS it was the height of summer and he was 2 weeks late and that was hard going! so I'm able to enjoy the sunshine without being too big and feeling too uncomfortable!

Take it easy ladies


----------



## joe1977

Hi Ladies
Glad to be working at home today so sat out in the garden working on a lounger under the parasol - much nicer than our stuffy office with no air con and very old creaky fans!!!

Stacey it is weird to think that you are at 14 weeks and I only have 14 weeks to go so if Bella arrives on time at 40 weeks you will be 26 weeks where I am today - strange huh! 

Can't say I am loving the heat as I seem to be victim on a daily basis to swollen feet and ankles. By 4pm they are really sore to the touch so I end up lying on the bed being blasted by a fan every night for an hour with my feet propped up on two pillows. 
I had put on weight when I went on holiday and since I came back, 8 weeks ago, I hadn't put on a pound so effectively replaced holiday food weight with baby weight - until this week where I gained 2.5lbs 
Everyone tells me Bella is compact but when I look at those scales I think arghhhhhh will I ever get back to my old weight. Been a flat stomached size 10 since I was 21 and now 14 years later I am a Mr Blobby in a size 10/12 with a rather protruding tummy.  Anyone else feel like that

Enjoy the sun ladies it is supposed to get even hotter again next week. We have the week off so will spend lots of time visiting indoor attractions rather than lying on a beach cooking 

hugs to all xxx


----------



## stacey87

Joe a week off sounds bliss! Although take it easy in this weather and drink plenty (something I keep forgetting to do when busy at work   ) 

It's very bizarre thinking when I'm at your stage you'll be having your beautiful little baby, in fact it's very scary, just think how quick it's gone for you to get to 26 weeks, I'll soon be at that stage and you'll be giving birth eeeeeeek!! 

I must say Im hating this weather to be honest, was sat in theatre all morning monitoring anaesthetics and it was like an oven, I got home and sat in a cool bath, plus our bedroom is just so hot, it's colder sat in the car with the air con on! 

ANROL how are you getting on my love??

It's very quiet on here these days...I know everyone has busy lives but really hope you all update us when these bambinos get here, can't wait for us all to start having these babies!! I don't go on any other threads I just come on here to check on you all   

Xxxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi all,

Joe, I've embraced the tummy and weight gain, it's been quite nice for once for it not to be something to worry about. I'd say get off the scales and stay off if it's making you feel bad. I had a few moments early on when I was worried about getting chubby but thoughts about exercise and dieting are not good when pregnant. I haven't weighed myself because I don't think it matters for now. Nearly all my mummy friends are back to their original weight/shape if not better now so I wouldn't let it get to you. It sounds like you're used to feeling in control of your appearance, give yourself a break for a bit as there's really not much you can do about if for now. Sorry about your ankles, touch wood I've escaped that so far, hope they improve xxx

Stacey a cool bath sounds amazing, might give that a go later it's going to be a scorched today!

I'm 28 weeks on Wednesday which sounded really far in the beginning but now I'm just wishing for the 30s! I keep getting sympathetic looks from strangers because of the heat (I hope anyway), it will be so weird to not be pregnant after the baby as I feel like I've accepted I'll be pregnant for ever! 

Hope you're all having happy weekends xx


----------



## Anrol

Morning Ladies,

How the devil are we?

I'm struggling a bit with this hot weather and I'm only 6 and a half weeks. I think it may be my hormones going a bit haywire. I'm still on the progesterone pessaries twice a day and i'm wondering if they would give me diarrhoea? 3 days out of the last 5 I've had a runny bottom. (sorry if tmi) but I'm wondering if this has happened to anyone else? is it normal? Been up on and off since 2am with it. Good training I suppose.

Stacey, apart from the above i'm doing really well. First scan a week today and I cannot wait. I think it'll feel more real then. And I'll know if it's more than one. Judging by my waist line I suspect it may be a multiple.

MrsB I did the cold water on my feet. I do it before bed to cool me down to go to sleep. It really works.

Better get back to doing some work I suppose...............


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi Anrol,

Not surprised you're hot, my body was all over the town in the early days, even my skin went bonkers if I tried to save my legs. I was only on progesterone until OTD but I remember it being horrible and sending my stomach a bit dodgy. I would do a quick check with your clinic as it's so frequent just to make sure.

Good luck for scanning next week, I felt I could relax and start to try and believe after mine. Will you have one or two I wonder!

Hope everyone else is good and not too toasty xx


----------



## Anrol

Good morning ladies,

It's very quiet here these days.

I thought I'd liven it up a little bit   MrsB - all good now, the dodgy tummy has passed but I'm still over heating.

Think we know why now though, we're having TWINS!!! YAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!

We're in complete and utter shock but two nice strong heartbeats and non identical twins, first scan was yesterday. 7weeks.  

I walked out of there is such a daze yesterday that I forgot to put my knickers back on. ha ha ha

So I've made an apt with the doctor for this afternoon, but I can't remember what she said was going to happen next. I think I'm classed as high risk as I'm over 40, IVF and having twins so does this mean more scans? I hope so.

Also I have a question, I've heard of a scan that can tell if everything is ok but you have to pay for, can anyone tell me anything about it please? they said yesterday that as it's twins they can't test for Downs as the readings wouldn't be right but would this other scan be able to tell me these things?

Have a happy day everyone.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Anrol!!!!!!!!! Fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

Many many congratulations on your twins!!! Do you have any preference boy/boy, girl/girl or mixed? Or just very happy and blessed to be expecting!!

YAY for the rain! I was feeling fine, been on holiday and it was amazing but came back with very fat feet! Never had that first time round and having to get used to lie down with my feet in the air for an hour a day. seem a bit better this morning. bump wiggling loads. 26 weeks + 5 days. Saw midwife earlier, DS heard heartbeat and helped midwife to measure, so exciting! Unfortunately she said baby has it's bottom in my pelvis (she thinks) so hoping that will change, still got lots of time for it to change yet.

Hope you're all well


----------



## holiday_girl

Yay Anrol twins!! That's amazing, congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Anrol that's amazing. Welcome to twin land. !!! Eeek there is no scan you pay for. You just need the nuchal scan which is your 12 wk scan. They will still check the babies for downs then and give you a ratio of risk. The NHS will still so the blood test even though it is inconclusive with multiples but the scan alone should be fine. That is all I had as I didn't get a 12wk scan on NHS because they were ****. I paid for one but you shouldn't have to.  All twin pregnancies are classed as high risk so you will have consultant care too. Not sure about extra scans - you do with identical but I haven't so far with non identical. 

Sorry I've not posted for ages !!! Been so busy at work and too tired to write anything worth while. Lol. Got my 20 wk scan on the 5th. We are staying team yellow. Can't wait to see them again. I've felt a few little poppings over the past three days, hope its them. 

How are you all ? Xx


----------



## Anrol

Hi 2ndtime, MrsB and Bearbones and thank you for the congratulations.

Sounds like your all blooming  

Thanks for the info Bearbones, do you mind me asking if you got really big really quickly? I'm just 8 weeks and struggling to get into my normal clothes. I'm reluctant to buy anything maternity yet as I don't want to temp fate until the 12 week scan. They told me at the hospital that I'll be having the 12 week scan early, can I tell people then and stop trying to hold my tummy in? Ooh pop pings, could that be she start of them kicking I wonder? So exciting!

2ndtimearound, I hope that baby is making its way around for you. In answer to your question perfection for me would be a boy and a girl but I'm so happy just to be having a baby that 2 is just beyond my wildest dreams.....whatever sex they may be.

How are you feeling MrsB? 

Did you all have morning sickness? I haven't had any, even though the hospital insisted that I would have loads,especially with twins. X


----------



## Bearbones1

They insisted that with me about sickness too but I didn't get it bad at all. Jellybean didn't either I don't think. Yes I got huge very quickly. By 10 weeks it was really hard to hide and by 12/13 it was completely obvious. I now look bigger than some pregnant girls I've met who are 26 weeks lol. I bought maternity work trousers at 8 weeks as my rptrousers were crushing my tummy. Eeeeeeek exciting xx


----------



## Anrol

BearBones - I know how you feel. I'm so excited that I'm finding it difficult to think about anything else.  I'm hoping they do the 12 week scan slightly earlier for me as it's already difficult to hide my tummy. I'm not a slim Jim anyway so I'm sabotaging my desk with lots of sweets and chocolates (even though they're turning me at the moment) so that everyone in work thinks that I'm just getting fat for the time being. Luckily for me I only go into the office once every week ish, but then I think my increased girth would be more noticeable then. Oh, I don't know. Hopefully people wont ask as they may just think I'm getting fat

So you've got your 20 weeks scan soon? How exciting!!! are you not tempted to find out? I like to think that I'm going to wait but the reality is that I can decorate and prepare more if I find out. Decisions, decisions. All nice ones though


----------



## holiday_girl

Anrol I remember that awkward more tubby than pregnant stage but luckily mine coincided with cold weather so I could cover up. I'd recommend some under-bump trousers (h&m or gap do nice ones) for comfort, I know you don't want to feel like you're jumping the gun buying maternity stuff but with twins I don't think you have much choice! I found with lots of over bump stuff that it didn't fit for ages. You also can't go too wrong with leggings and a dress. One of the best things about mat clothes is the lack of zips and buttons, especially as trips to the loo increase!

Afm I'm good but tired again now in 3rd trimester. Also my pregno brain is back with a vengeance, I seem to have  wiped my pin number from my brain and have to keep making lists to ensure I get stuff done! Got 4 weeks left at work which is great and panic inducing all at once!

X x


----------



## Anrol

Hi MrsB, thanks for that that's very helpful. I'm going to have to go shopping tomorrow I think for some nice stretchy bits. 

Your finishing work nice and early, I'm not going to have that luxury I'm afraid. I don't get any maternity pay - just the very legal minimum - so I'm going to have to work as far as I can to have more time off after. At least my job involves taking it easy most of the time, it's not physically strenuous by any stretch of the imaginations. thank goodness.

Ooh, baby brain doesn't sound very nice, in fact it sounds very frustrating. Sort of a 5 attempts on one job scenario. Not good. My head doesn't save my legs at the best of times so I'm not looking formard to that one!


----------



## joe1977

Hi Ladies
I can see there has been a little flurry of conversation!

Anrol, fab congrats on the twin news - you must be over the moon thrilled with both excitement and anticipation! I had no morning sickness but chronic nausea. Couldn't be in the car for more than 10 minutes and it was with me from waking to sleeping. It stopped completely at 14 weeks but getting through the early weeks I relied on ginger biscuits - they really helped me and I love them anyway  I was told that due to the progesterone which I was on till 12 weeks, I would always be bigger to start as my body was prepared ahead of where it should be. Funny really because now looking back I can see that I hardly had a stomach then compared to now....

2ndtime I can sympathise with the feet, the hot weather and flip flop combination seems to have the same effect on me. An hour in the evenin with my feet raised above my heart and all back to normal thankfully!! I bet DS is finding the whole process so exciting 

Bearbones - very exciting only 10 more sleeps till 20 weeks scan, you will certainly notice the difference 

Much like MrsB the third trimester has definitely got me back in the sleepy mood - so much so that if I am at home I tend to drift of in the afternoon for an hour   very unlike me! PG brain not too bad thank heavens as my boss is putting intense pressure on me for lots he wants done prior to me finishing. Fortunately 5 weeks today will be my last as I too have given myself a nice long break off work. 

My company only does standard SMP however I fell at present my health and wellbeing is more important. I want to be in optimum health and suitable relaxed prior to the birth. A friend of mine is due on the 11th August and she planned to work until the 19th July so only giving herself 3 weeks off. Her MW made her stop on the 11th as she was just not in the right state and felt absolutely zonked. It really does pay to give yourself as much time as you can for this life changing moment!

Baby Bella is in training for the Olympics we think as she is a mighty little wriggler. If she puts effort in and I am lying down, she actually has the strength to make my legs move from side to side!!!

We have our 28 weeks obstetrics appointment on Monday and I am due to get another scan. Can't wait to see her again and then we are thinking of going for our 3D/4D scan next weekend. Strange to think that in 84 days or even less, we will be bringing home our precious little girl yet today is my step-daughters 18th birthday! Next generation here we come 

Hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

Hope you are all keeping as cool as possible

Anrol congrats on twinnies yay
I think with twins from talking o friends they have had more scans after 24 -28 weeks 

Joe1977 enjoy our scan hope all is ok with the appt 

Have a lovely weekend

Donna


----------



## stacey87

Anrol that's great news about the twins hehehehe      will you find out the sex? 

Joe bet it's lovely feeling baby Bella wriggle all the time, I think Ive been feeling some fluttering every now and again but it's only mild and I don't know if I think I'm feeling it because i want to so much ha but I can't wait to feel the proper movements (might be tearing my hair out when it's booting me in the ribs though and keeping me awake at night ha) we have been thinking about getting a 3D scan done too, it amazes me what technology can do and I would love to see our baby abit more baby and real like than just a black and white image (if that makes sense)

Mrsb not long left now for you at work, I'm so jelous, my works so stressful at the min and with the hot weather it's terrible. I'd love to finish now if I could...but that's abit silly seen as I'm only nearly 17 weeks ha. 


Well hope you other ladies are well and getting there, hello to bearbones, 2ndtime and Donna  

We had a 16 week scan last week, was great to see the little munchkin again, Its changed so much from the 12 week scan, it's whole body and head shape is completely different, looks more and more like a baby every time   got the 20 week scan on the 23 rd aug, will hopefully find out the sex, can't wait. 

Been struggling to sleep a lot lately, has anybody got any tips on how to relax and sleep? Other than a bath....! Also....sorry if tmi but anybody been struggling with constipation? I have been on/off but these last few days have been terrible grrrrrrrr

Xxxxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

hi all,
a long overdue post for me, have been lying low....literally lying down any chance I can get. pregnant with twins and a toddler is no joke. up at 6.30am every day and running around till 7pm phew! off work for the summer but i reckon work would be easier!
Anrol!!!!!!!!!!!! cant believe it, what a twin rate we have going here... out of 7 posters 3 are having twins so nearly 50% wow.
Time is flying by for everyone its mad to see the updates....
28weeks over here and pretty big bump wise, struggling with clothes and its so hard to look in any way good. both babies are doing well they are both 2.5lbs so thats a good weight for now! its mad thinking they could come at any time!
really got to start thinking about names, its so much harder with two!
stacey i was constipated for a while but its passed now!
bearbones how are u? cant believe u are holding out on the gender wow!
hi to all others
chat soon
jelly baby


----------



## jellybaby81

ps donna 
for the front page I am having b/g twins  due date unknown due to twin factor but latest 1st Oct!!!!
thanks


----------



## stacey87

Jellybaby hello! And wow both babies are 2.5lb that's great   sounds like they are cooking nicely. I can't believe how many are having multiples it's lovely to see. From the beginning of the year, the ladies at my clinic who have cycled, quite a few of them are having twins and one is having triplets! It's amazing xx


----------



## holiday_girl

So lovely to read all the updates!

Stacey, try concentrating on your breathing to sleep I've been doing it in pregno yoga and found it really helps, YouTube might have some yoga vids if there's not a class near you. Really nail loads of water to aid constipation, although it'll up the weeing I found its the only way forward as there's nothing I've found to take for it.

Jelly, I don't know how you're coping, I'm only growing one and have no toddler to contend with and I'm still knackered! You'll have the first birth of the group, how exciting!

Joe, I only get smp too and want a bit of time to get stuff ready etc. Sorry you're getting the pressure at work, some people just don't get it do they? Good luck for 3d scan/sneaky preview!

Xx


----------



## Anrol

Good morning everyone,

Hope you are doing well. Just listening to the radio and it said it's going to be over 90d this afternoon. Phew, that's hot. How are we all going to cope

Stacey, Jellybean and Donna, thank you all for the congrats. 

MrsB - I gave in and bought some leggings, I had no choice. Buttons popping, and seams giving way all over the shop! 

AFM - I'm struggling to believe I'm pregnant at the moment. I'm not sick, AT ALL, my boobies have been hurting for so long due to the drugs that I suppose its a way of life and nothing unusual to me so other than a pot belly (only in the afternoon it seems) I have no symptoms. If it hadn't been for the scan I wouldn't believe it at all.

I'd like to ask for your opinions on something if you wouldn't mind replying. I've been told that the tests for birth defects won't work properly due to the twins so was advised to go to innermost secrets for an NT scan (80% accuracy).When speaking to then they then told me that there is a new test that has only been available in this country for 10 months that is done by sending a blood sample to America. The Americans then extract the babies DNA from the blood and test it for genetic abnormalities. It is 99% accurate. Has anyone else heard of this or had this done? the cost of this is £750 and the timescale 2 weeks. It can only be done after 11 weeks for an accurate result.

Thanks in advance  ladies.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi all!!

Sounds like you are all getting on fantastically!

Anrol- not heard of that test, so can't offer any advice i'm afraid! Have you got a due date now? When's your next scan?

Jellybaby- can't believe your babies could arrive at any time!! photos pleaseeeeeeeee! I think you are just amazing, i'm struggling with one pregnancy and a just turned 4 year old- who is very active but at least I don't have to carry him anymore!

Stacey- completely agree with MrsB. My yoga nights are the only nights I get a really good sleep! A gentle walk before I go to bed helps as well, and making sure I have enough to drink during the day then slow down after 6/7pm so not up needing a wee all night!

Joe- hope the scan went well!


AFM all good here. Booked two holidays for next year already, funny putting 6 month old baby for april then 10 month old baby for holiday in august! Hard to imagine right now. Spent 9 hours at LEGOLAND with my son for his birthday who had a fantastic time with his cousin who is the same age, but I paid the price the next day, very very achy and tired! Luckily didn't have to go on any of the rides as my DH and my sister took the boys on, but still enjoyed it and went on a couple of gentle rides.

Have a good day lovely ladies, think the sun has cranked up the temperature again!


----------



## Bearbones1

Hey ladies 

Jb wow ur twinnies are a fab weight. Eeeek clever babas. Immdoing fine thanks, huge and uncomfortable,  but fine. Yes holding out on the sex. Eeeek. 

Anrol it's called the harmony test, if you can afford it then go for it. There is somewhere in London that do it for £600. X

I've been eating 7 nectarines a day (addicted) it has helped the constipation though. Stacey hope yours eases x

Joe have you had scan yet?? Xx


----------



## joe1977

Hi Ladies
What a change in the weather - and for once I really don't mind it getting cooler! Shame though that DH is now on a flight to China and won't be home till Sunday before flying to Ghana Monday back the following Tuesday. I always get a bit upset when he goes but today have felt very emotional so think it is the baby hormones. 

We had our 28 week scan at the hospital last Monday and I have been discharged from specialist care hooray!!! Little Bella is measuring up perfectly and is slightly above the normal average middle line. They zoomed in close on her face and could see her eyelids twitch.

We then went for our 3D/4D scan yesterday as well as buying our new travel system (Cosatto Giggle Sunny) which is gorgeous and very bright! The scan went as well as could be, as mentioned before Bella is awkward like her parents.... She is still head down but where she is has very little fluid above her face so she seems to spend most of her time with her nose pushed up against my tummy!!!! So being the awkward one, she was fast asleep with her arms up behind her head making her elbows stick out in front of the visible part of her face - nothing like chilling in there!! Gave a few pokes and prods and she moved her arm slightly then kicked me and smiled  she is definitely a cheeky little madam already  We even saw she has my nose and dimples - amazing!!!!

Jelly that is a really good weight for the twinnies - lets hope they hang in there till at least 5-6lbs!
MrsB - much like you I am exhausted too with just the one little girl growing in there 
Anrol - never heard of that test but anything for peace of mind right!
2ndtime - I can't contemplate booking holidays for next year so very impressed you have already got yours planned. Glad you had fun at Legoland 
Bear, hope everything is going well. Think the 7 nectarines would probably have the reverse effect on me!

Enjoy the cooler weather ladies, big hugs xxx


----------



## stacey87

Joe your 3D/4D scan sounds fab! Can't wait til we have ours. Got a while to wait yet though, think mine will be around end of sept/beginning of oct. glad to hear everything is going well, she certainly does sound like a little madam already    


Hope everybody else is doing well. I'm feeling so much better in myself, actually feel alive and more energy most days. I'm 18 weeks on Tuesday and got our 20 week scan in just under 3weeks....it can't come quick enough, seriously counting down the days! We have got our nursery furniture ordered and our pram. Just cannot wait, soooooo excited   xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Aww bella is very cute!! Bless her. Xx

Had my 20wk scan today and twinnies were fine and measurements all good. Can't believe I'm 20 wks. Eeeek


----------



## joe1977

Ah good news bear and not long to wait Stacey!
Thought you might like to see Bella with her post kick smile!
So unbelievably in love with my daughter already


----------



## stacey87

Joe Bella looks beautiful  your due date will soon come round. All our pregnancies are going quick, I want my 20 week scan to come round quick then I want it to slow down after that so I can enjoy it.

Bearbones glad all is good with your twins, was it hard not finding out the sex?? Can't believe it will be around Christmas when we have our bambinos, it's scary thinking how quickly it will come round! 


Xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

It was quite hard because I was being scanned for over an hour as the babies wouldn't stay still for measurements and felt hiding their faces with their hands or blocking part of each other. Naughty!!  The sono told me to look away when she was going down to the bum of twin 1 so I did - then the other lady in the room said "oh look she is really somersaulting !!!!) so I think we may have at least one girls in there. Lol  next scan in four weeks so will have to restrain myself all over again lol xx


----------



## stacey87

Oh no!! Did the nurse realise she had slipped up or did she just carry on? Maybe she calls all unborn babies 'she' you never know ha. Ooooooh it's even more intriguing now though, wonder what the other twin is? Hehehe exciting xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Haha I know. She didn't react - nor did I. I didn't want confirmation. But yes it could be she calls baby's she. Heehee. Xxx


----------



## Anrol

Good morning everyone,

Joe, your picture is amazing. Isn't it wonderful that as soon as you know your little one/ones are in there you immediately love them? I can't imagine what it must be like to see a little face. I guess I won't have to wait too long.

Jelly, I'm so pleased your little ones are at a weight that they could now be born and survive. It must be very reassuring to know. 

MrsB - eek not long now! Just had a look at due dates and it'll be here before you know it. 

Bearbones, I'm reading a day by day pregnancy book and one author always says "he" and the other "she" I think it's just a preference of some people. You are so strong not finding out. We've decided as its twins we're going to find out. Just our opinion that it'll make decorating the nursery easier for us. Bet the little tykes will have their legs crossed! Ha ha

Stacey, not ,long til your scan then you'll bet able to relax and enjoy the rest. The first 20 weeks are so nerve racking after what we've all been through to get to this point. Phew.

2nd time, gosh your amazing, I really don't know how you do it with a toddler. I'm shattered most days and its only me I have to look after then hubby comes home to spoil me. 

AFM - well we've decided we're not having any testing done. After talking to the midwife she told me that even if one has something awful then the chances are the other one would not. The way they rectify that is too horrendous for words. So decision made, we're just going to take our chances and hope for the best. We will love them whatever happens, and for us it's in the lap of the Gods.

I still find it hard to believe I'm preggars. I'm waiting on the next scan until I finally start planning, or buying etc as a lack of symptoms apart from fatigue is making me nervous. Please let them phone me this week about my scan, I don't think I can wait much longer. Can anyone tell me if the scan earlier with twins please? Anyways, best shift myself and get dressed. Can't stay in m pj's ALL day


----------



## holiday_girl

Hello ladies,

It's lovely reading about your scans, it won't be long before we're announcing arrivals! 

We had our first NCT class last night, I so enjoyed it and we're lucky to have a really nice group. It felt really surreal talking about births, birth plans etc, I can't believe we're finally here! I've got one week left at work and I'm really struggling to focus and find the energy- I feel like such a whimp!

Hope you're all doing good x


----------



## Anrol

Hey MrsB,

Wow, just a week left in work, that's amazing. I know the feeling of just being desperate to get out, I'm like that every time I have annual leave. But I suppose that it must be far more intensified going off for a baby. Lucky you, your going to be the first one of our little group to give birth. Sooooooooo exciting.

AFM - got my 12 week scan a week today. I'll be so glad to see that everything is ok. I've been under a tremendous pressure from a new boss, even to the point that I have had to point out that he is bullying me. It's still to early to make my announcement, but as soon as the scan is ok I will tell them so that they have to keep him off my back. I know that he is only trying to make his mark but his behavior is so out of order. Although I can take a small bit of comfort that it's everyone, not just me. I think that I just feel it more at the moment. Hormones and all that.

Anyway, not long to wait now, just a few more days..............

Hope everyone else is ok?
xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Wow mrs b almost finished work. Hope you have a nice bunch t nct. We are booked onto a course in early oct  and a one day twin course with tamba x

Anrol only a few more sleeps, hope it flys by for you xx

Not much to report. Being kicked a lot , can see them on the outside now too. So cute!  Got my 24 wk scan two wks today, can't wait to see them again x


----------



## stacey87

Hey ladies, just letting you all know we have been for our scan today and everything is fine and we are team......PINK!!!!  xxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Congratulations Stacey, lovely news xxx


----------



## Anrol

Morning ladies, 

Stacey that's fab, did you have a preference? I always wanted a girl, but genuinely now I so don't care as long as they're healthy. 

Speaking of which, had our 12 week scan yesterday and they are perfect! My two beautiful babies. It was do emotional and I pretty much cried tears of joy all day yesterday. Magical times x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Congratulations Stacey!!! How exciting, have you thought of names yet?!

Anrol- congratulations to you too!!!!!! How lovely to see your scan. Are you telling people now? How are you feeling? I hope your boss lays off you a bit now that you can tell him you are pregnant!

Bearbones- lovely having lots of kicks, hope your scan went well?

MrsB- I did NCT first time round and still friends with some of the mums now, and all our babies start school this year! So hope you meet a really good group. Found it very supportive, especially in the early days. 

Just a quick message from me. I'm really good, 31 weeks pregnant and just starting to feel real now! DS and DH both seem quite excited! Crib is up and next to the bed, changing table is filled with baby clothes, hospital bag is packed...! Downside is I have developed PGP and now on crutches until I give birth! Bit frustrating and not allowed to do any housework which puts extra pressure on DH. However can't complain too much as I know it's such a miracle to be having this little one! My dissertation is due in 3 weeks so I am going a little crazy trying to get it done, then I will probably be on here a lot more! 

Have a lovely day lovely ladies!


----------



## stacey87

2ndtime whats PGP? Is it something to do with your pelvis? Sorry I haven't got a clue! Take it easy any how and don't stress about that dissertation! We liked Ava but I know a couple of people who have Ava in the pipeline for their babies too and I don't want something that's going to be so popular, we thought of Darcie too but I really don't know! It's more stressful than I thought thinking of names ha. 

Anrol glad your scan went well. It is such an emotional time, I was fine for my scan yest but then as soon as she told us the sex I just burst in to tears, It just made it feel so real   I always said when we was trying that If you could go to the shop and pick I'd pick a girl, then when we got pregnant I really had no preference whatsoever. But I'm so excited hehe. 

Xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Yay team pink Stacey. Lovely news. My friends daughters are called Ava and Darcy  They are lovely little things.

Anrol such a relief glad all is well with ur twinnies. 

I have my 24wk scan on Monday, can't wait to see them again. Xxx


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones how did your scan go on Monday? Xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Not great. They said twin two had too much amniotic fluid which can mean lots of scary things. It can also mean gestational diabetes so being tested for that on Monday and have to see my consultant very two weeks. Big risk of premature labour with Polyhydramnios (too much fluid) in a singleton pregnancy so even more risk with multiples due to the pressure on the uterus. I'm trying not to stress and keep telling myself that I wouldn't even know about it if it was a single pregnancy cos I wouldn't have had another scan. The baby is measuring fine too so hopefully it's jut one of these things and nothing bad. 

How is everyone ?  X


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Oh bearbones, thinking of you! That must be so hard, got everything crossed for you that all stays well. Keep us updated! How many weeks are you now?! I think most cases of polyhydramnios are mild or moderate although I know higher risk with twins so       all will be well. 

AFM all good here. 33 weeks pregnant now. DS starts school tomorrow, sob sob and my dissertation is due in in 2 weeks, almost finished now so should have results of my degree about the time i'm in labour eek!

How is everyone else getting on?! Love to hear all your news.


----------



## stacey87

Ahhhhhh bearbones sorry to hear rubbish news, will keep my fingers crossed and     that everything goes ok. Big hugs. I'm not going to tell you to not worry because that's just silly, course you will worry its only natural but please take it easy and don't stress yourself out. Keep us updated. Xxx

2nd time wow 33 weeks! Times flying by. I'm 23 weeks on Tuesday...everybody keeps asking if I've defo only got one in there and am I sure there's not another hiding! Grrrrrrr it does get abit annoying, im proud of my growing bump and surely it only means things are going the right way?! If I didn't have a bump people would have something to say about that aswell. Can't win ha. 

Been feeling lots of little movements and kicks, really still does amaze me that I'm growing another little person hehe. 

Hope everyone else is getting on well xxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hello all,

Bear hope all went well with your tests today. I know your news was scary but it's better to know and be monitored than the risks of the unknown. Hope you're doing well.

Stacey I've had people annoying me saying I have a twin size bump but I'm measuring spot on so they don't know what they're on about. Lovely to start feeling the kicks, I feel like I'm being beaten up from the inside these days!

2ndtimearound hope your hips are getting better, crutches must be so difficult. My sis had it badly but it eased for the last couple of weeks, hope this happens for you too.

Hope everyone else is trucking along nicely!

Afm I'm 36 weeks this week and time seems to have finally gained a bit of pace at last! I'm pretty much ready to go and getting really excited about giving birth (such a weirdo) and finding out boy or girl at long last. I'm quite stiff and achey but can't really grumble. I've not avoided stretch marks despite practically buying shares in bio oil but hey ho. 

Xxx


----------



## joe1977

Hi Ladies
I see there is lots of news to catch up!

Stacey, team pink woohoo how exciting - seems there are lots of little girls in this group  Really pleased you are feeling lots of movements - makes it seem a lot more real!

Anrol, so pleased your 12 weeks scan went well and all good with the twinnies yay!

2ndtime, bad news on the crutches but 33 weeks and just enough time to finish the dissertation before relaxing ready for birth 

Bear, it sounds like you have scary times but try to remain positive - anywhere you read about premature labour , the further along you are the better it is so don't worry  

MrsB, getting ever closer and still amazed that you haven't given in to finding out if it's a boy or girl 

AFM, I finished work on the 30th and had a weeks holiday at home... Maternity leave officially began yesterday and since finishing work I seem to be really busy. I have been well and truly nesting when the braxton hicks haven't been getting the better of me...

Started the baby laundry this morning and had my hospital bag delivered so time to get organised I think.
We are decorating our bedroom quickly so everything has ended up in the nursery  Still, I can move the junk back out next Monday whilst we wait for our furniture which will be here of the 28th!

DH is off to India on Monday though and not back till the following Monday  feel quite anxious about it as I know we don't have long and starting to panic about what if she comes early! Not even had our antenatal training yet as we have had to book a private session. 

I have a self hypnosis CD I need to start listening to and bought the perineal gel - got to be worth a try to avoid additional pain....  And OK as vanity goes, I have a new bikini top for the birth pool and a pink polka dot hospital gown in case the pool doesn't work out - I even have a matching nightie for me and outfit for Bella too 

I am keeping myself occupied with preparing for Christmas - yes ladies it is only 15 weeks away! Starting next week I will be on Christmas cakes / puddings and jams - already got the sloe gin underway at the weekend  

Big hugs and lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hiya ladies. The GTT came back normal so that's positive. Although I've been admitted today with tightenings. I've been given first steroid injection to help babies lungs and have next one in the morning. Scared. I'm 25+5 today. Pls keep ur fingers crossed for me and the twinnies xxx


----------



## joe1977

Oh Bear everything is crossed for you and lots of love and      xxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Thinking of you bear, everything crossed too xxx


----------



## stacey87

Got everything crossed for you and the twinnies. You have come all this way and I'm sure the little monkeys will be fighters. Thinking of you and your partner   xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Thanks ladies. Waiting for cervix to be checked again. They couldn't see it yesterday. Fx it's closed. If it is I can go home I think. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## stacey87

Keep us updated xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

It's closed!!!!! Such a relief. I'm home. Have to take it easy and go back if anything changes. Thanks for the well wishes. 

Not long for most of you now!! Eeeek xxx


----------



## stacey87

That's great bearbones been thinking about you all weekend. Will keep my fingers crossed.xx


Can't believe a few of you are due next month.....eeeeeek! I'm super jelous, I just cannot wait til our little princess is here. Can't wait for that first cuddle and to see what she looks like. We have a 4D scan booked in in 4weeks time, can't wait xx


----------



## Bearbones1

We just had a 4d scan, omg it was so cool. They look completely different. Lol


----------



## stacey87

Can you actually tell what/who they look like? Do they look like proper babies?! ha x


----------



## Bearbones1

Yeah you will be amazed. They look like proper little people. One looks like hubs and kept really frowning. The other was sleeping all peaceful and pretty. Haha x


----------



## stacey87

Awwwwwww so adorable, I can't wait xx


----------



## Anrol

Hi everyone,

Just been catching up on the news. phew Bearbones....you must have been so worried about the the twinnies. I so glad that things are looking up for you now. Would you recommend the 4d scan? Hubby and I are considering it. Although not sure how many weeks you have to be.

Of my gosh, so many babies coming so soon now, exciting stuff!

AFM I'm totally choked with a cold at the moment, totally run down and still being bullied at work. It's been 4 weeks since I've told them my news and since then they have gone back over every piece of work that I've done since I've started with the company to find any faults, then they've demanded that I drive 200 miles by 9am in the morning for a meeting. They won't tell me what about. As a consequence I'm not sleeping and I'm totally run down with stress, and I've blood in my urine, so my boss has told his bosses that I'm not attending and he's told them I'm not too as I'm not well enough. I could really do without this. I only came home at 3pm today and I've already had an email from HR asking for access to my medical records. I'm not sure how much more of to I can take.

Sorry for the ME email, but I think I needed a rant.


----------



## stacey87

Oh my god Anrol that is awful! Can you not seek professional advice, you shouldn't be treated like this, especially when pregnant! And you don't need the stress, I'm worried about you and I don't even know you! sounds like you need to get out of there, although I'm guessing it's not quite as simple and easy as that. You are being treated so unfairly and being bullied. You poor thing.   xxx


----------



## joe1977

Hi Anrol
get in touch with ACAS - http://www.acas.org.uk/index.aspx?articleid=1363 - or the CAB - http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/wales/work_w/work_discrimination_e/discrimination_at_work_because_of_pregnancy_or_maternity_leave.htm

What they are doing is harassment and technically could lead to a tribunal.
You should get advise urgently and do not give your employer anything else until you have sought advice xxxx

/links


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi Anrol,

The girls are right, you definitely need outside help with this one. Acas are really good and have helped friends of mine before. As your employer knows you are pregnant they should have completed a risk assessment with you to ensure you and the baby have a safe working environment. I'm so sorry they are not being supportive, you really deserve better. Looking after you baby and yourself is your new priority instead of work and they should understand that, especially as pregnancy has not come easily, this might mean making some hard decisions about your future working there but use the advice services and see how you go.

try not to get too stressed out, hope you have a better Friday xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Omg Anrol. Seek advice, go sick if you need some time - you need to look after yourself and get well. What a bunch of twats they are. Hope you have had some rest this wknd  . And yes I really would recommend the scan, I didn't think we would want one but I'm so glad I booked it. Not sure where you are but the place I chose in London  didn't charge me extra for twins which they all want to and she was fabulous.  Let me know if you wan the details x


----------



## Anrol

Morning All,

Well what an emotional few days. I've been off sick for nearly a week now. Last Thursday I went into work, my boss took one look at me and told me that I'm not well enough to be in work, that he's not having me being bullied by the bigger managers just because I'm pregnant and under no circumstances am I to drive 200 miles in rush hour traffic by 9am. The HR department has also got wind of it all and has - or seems to be - on my side. Although she wants to write to my GP for guidance on how "how best to help me through my pregnancy" does anyone know if this is normal please?

On top of all this I've had the flu virus and they found blood in my urine. Been pretty washed out really but on the mend now.

I just want to say thank you all so much for your help. I'm making notes of all of this and making discreet enquiries in case it all flails up again. You'd think in this day and age people would be more considerate. Good thing I've got you lot for some advice, so again thank you!

On a brighter note, we're making enquiries about the 4d scan. Seems in my area there are surcharges for twins and for different sexes. Still, I'll keep looking. And not long now til my 20 week scan. Only 3 weeks and we'll know what we're having. Sooooooo can't wait!

MrsB you are right, as far as we are concerned the twins are our priority. I seriously doubt that I will be going back to work for my company once they are born. I'll be applying for a new job and giving them a two finger salute goodbye. Trouble is, until maternity I'm pretty stuck, I've just got to wait it out until I'm due. But the good thing is my boss has now decided its up to him to protect me in this so at least I now have an ally.

BearBones, all good with your twinnies now?


----------



## holiday_girl

Anrol, Glad you've had some time off and that your boss is fighting your corner. I've not heard of hr needing to contact your gp, you can't be the first pregnancy they've had? Perhaps it's a twins thing but I can see how much different that would make things in their eyes, would your midwife be any help with advice etc?

AFM the countdown is really on now with 2 weeks to due date, still can't believe I'll stop being pregnant and the baby will be here. I've so loved being pregnant in spite of side effects and feel mega lucky. Have been talking about child birth with the NCT group and worked out why I'm not at all worried; it's because we've done the hard bit which was getting pregnant in the first place, the rest seems easy.

Hope your bumps are coming along nicely, if any of our treatment gang read this and are still trying I hope it happens for you soon.

Xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Anrol- that's TERRIBLE about your employers and you certainly have a case about them!! I hope you're feeling much better and I'm so glad to hear your boss has been supportive. Did you find out about having a 4D scan? How exciting to find out what you're having!!

MrsB- 2 weeks, that's crazyyyy!! Any twinges?! 

AFM i'm 3 weeks and 5 days. So excited now. Dissertation was submitted last Thursday, so providing I pass- I've finished my degree! whoop! My DS is now settled into school and loving it, which is great. Today is my first day home alone with no studying and no gorgeous little boy to hang out with. I'm putting my feet up and enjoying it- esp as I'm really struggling now with SPD so it's nice to relax although I have a feeling i'm going to get bored.

Would love to hear news from everyone else!!! Anyone given birth yet?!?!


----------



## joe1977

Quick one, 3 hour labour and Bella was born on my bed as no time to get to hospital.
weighed in @ 6.8 born at 17.21
in hospital for the night but all fine
will mail more info tomorrow but so happy and in love with my little princess  xxxx


----------



## Anrol

Wow, massive congratulations Joe, wonderful wonderful news!

We'll done you. Please post some pics when you fe up to it we'd all love to see her.

How do you feel? X


----------



## holiday_girl

Wow! Well done Joe, Bella was obviously quite keen to get out then! How amazing, I'm so pleased for you xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Anyone heard from jellybaby? Her twins should be arriving about now.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Joe!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seems like a million years ago we were going through our ivf cycle and now you have a baby!!!!!!! So happy for you (and VERY envious of your quick labour!!). Glad all is well     Hope you'll post a piccy up!

No, not heard from Jellybaby, be good to know how the tweenies are!


----------



## stacey87

OMG joe!! Congratulations and well done! It's starting to get exciting now over the next couple of months very slowly but surely all of our babies are going to be born! Eeeeeeeeek. Can't wait to see a piccy if you manage to get one up!

xxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Omg that must have been scary. I hope you can share your story with us. Huge congratulations - Bella is finally in your arms.  well done xxxxxxxx

Who's next ladies?

Also not seen JB around. 

Anrol bless you hope you start to feel better soon. Not long till your scan. Regarding 4D - I called up and asked if they could do it for the singleton price - they said no as they need to measure two babies. I said I didn't need all,the measurements as I have regular growth scans so she agreed to do it cheaper. It's worth a try   

I am mega uncomfy, my pelvis hurts!!  28wk scan tomorrow. I have 23 days of work left..... Cannot wait to rest.

Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## stacey87

Bear good luck for scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on.  I know how you feel about pelvis hurting and I only have one baby pressing down! Some nights I can't even turn over in bed it hurts so much and my word my ribs are killing! All day every day and worse when I'm sat down, always on my right side never my left.

I went to a toddler and baby event at the weekend, was good fun! and got my 4D scan booked in on 12th oct, I'm so excited! 

xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hiya

Scan went well. Twin 1 is 2lb8 and twin 2 3lb. Both growing at singleton rate. 1 has too little fluid and 2 has too much which is concerning me but my consultant doesn't seem bothered by it.  My concern is next scan is not for another 4 wks and if twin 1 fluid drops at the same rate as it has over the last 4 wks then there will be none left   I wish I pushed more in my appointment now. Hmmmmm.  Section has been booked for 38wks. She said I will need the steroids again as apparently extra fluid can prevent babies lungs developing properly. 

Not long until your scan Stacey. Eeeeeeek. You will love it. Xx

Hope you are enjoying Bella cuddles xxxxx


----------



## joe1977

Hi ladies, well what a whirlwind!!!!
so apparently my pain threshold is higher than even I suspected as I only felt the final stage of labour.
I had a few painful contractions and some bleeding so  called triage who said I had to go in. Called DH to come home and shortly after he got here I had a really strong contraction and urge to push at which point my waters broke although in honesty it was like an explosion not like the movies!!!!!!

DH called 999 who chatted with him and got an ambulance on the way. I had another couple of urges to push and they told him to get me onto my left side on our bed - felt like mission impossible. I Then had 2 more urges to push before the paramedics arrived. I managed to get one contraction using gas and air before she crowned then pushed twice more really quickly and out she came!

I will not lie, it was painful and because of the speed of things my body went into shock but at the same time it was a surreal experience. The placenta was quick and easy without any drugs and i had nothing but a small graze down there. When I got to hospital no-one could believe I had just given birth as I was walking about and chatting  

Had sleepless nights so far but I got her down at 5am and she is still asleep, becore this we struggled to get her to sleep for more than 30 minutes in her basket. This time we put the basket in between us on the bed and it worked a treat! 

Will try to get a photo up later but for now just want to wish you all good luck. The journey is amazing and the final outcome will amaze you. I love my baby girl beyond words especially when she cries and looks so helpless!!
Sure I said but labour was 3 hours and she was born at 17.21 weighing 6lb8oz 18 days early. We were home by lunchtime on Tuesday xxxxx


----------



## stacey87

Ahh joe such a lovely and exciting story   I'm so happy for you. I can't imagine what it must be like at all, I just can't wait to experience it all, pain and all  congratulations again sweetie x


Bearbones how far are you now? Babies sound like nice weights!! So they will be here 2weeks before Christmas, what a fantastic Christmas pressie, especially if you have them home on Christmas day. Fingers crossed baby 1 doesn't lose any more fluid. try to not worry in the mean time. xx

I'm off to southport tomorrow til Sunday with the OH's family, looking forward to it but just hoping I get plenty of naps or I'll be shattered by Sunday night! Plus I'm full of a cold which doesn't help. 8 weeks tomorrow I finish work, on major countdown ha ha xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Joe

Congratulations

Welcome to the world baby Bella 

Donna


----------



## Bearbones1

Wow joe. What an amazing entrance to the world. Well done you and well some to your hubs. Thank goodness he was with you. Sounds scary. Hope Bella is settling well xxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Joe- a wonderful story and many congratulations! Hope you are enjoying Bella and your new family life! So so happy for you.

Bearbones sounds like your babies are growing nicely!! Fantastic news. 

AFM- all good here. I'm 38 weeks tomorrow. Feeling really well apart from the pelvic pain, but got quite speedy on my crutches now! Got a meeting with my consultant in two weeks (day before due date) when they are going to try and break my waters! I'm hoping they can because despite everything I'm still holding out for a natural birth, and pref a water birth! They don't want to induce me, i.e with pessaries or the drip due to having a previous C-section scar, but they don't want me to go too far overdue either with SPD and apparently because it's an IVF baby there's a slightly higher risk of the placenta stopping working if baby late, than if natural conception?! Not sure about that but at the end of the day as long as the baby arrives safely, I will go along with anything really! But DS was 16 days late so i'm imagining i'm not going to go into labour on my own haha!


----------



## joe1977

Hi Ladies
Family life has been a little troubled.
Last Friday Bella was weighed and she had lost 14.99% of her weight.
We had her on a strict feeding plan topped up with teaspoons for 48 hours but when re-weighed on Sunday she had dropped to 17%.
We had to go back to hospital to get her on a management plan with larger volume top ups by cup.
I went through the mill and felt quite useless - this was mainly because the midwife who weighed her at home made me feel like poo in all honesty.
We came home on Tuesday as she had gained weight making the drop less than 14%.
Midwife came yesterday to re-weigh and she had lost slightly but they put it down to the scales.
She is due to be re-weighed on Friday and then again on Sunday.
She is feeding from me all the time now - she did reject me with all the hospital trauma 
Problem now is that she doesn't want the cup top-ups.
I am trying to make her take some but it is so difficult when she doesn't want it.
Hopefully Friday will be an improvement - I am keeping every part of me crossed....

good luck ladies - due dates are getting close  xxx


----------



## joe1977

Yay Bella has put on another 100g so weight loss now at 10.5% so we can just go with breastfeeding!!  
You think once babies are born everything will be perfect but hopefully now they will be


----------



## holiday_girl

Well done Joe, you should be mega proud, it's been tough but you've persevered and done great things for your little one. Hope you have a smoother time from now xx


----------



## stacey87

Such a stressful time for you joe but well done   you do get this perfect little image in your head when pregnant that you will have the perfect baby, takes feed well, sleeps well etc but its so different in reality for majority of ppl, I'm just going in to this very open minded and taking each day as it comes I think when she is here. Well done though, fingers crossed everything continues to go in the right direction.xx

Hope you other ladies are plodding on well, 2nd time not long for you at all now! Exciting. Keep us updated. 

I'm nearly 28weeks. Can't wait to hit the 30 week mark, wow what a milestone. Still can't believe I'm pregnant some days, really do feel so lucky. Especially when she is wriggling around, never keeps still   we have got our 3D scan tomorrow I'm so excited, I'm just really nervous incase they tell us she is actually a boy and not a girl, I know a few ppl who have been told wrong so I'm panicking! Don't get me wrong, as long as baby seems happy and healthy that's all that matters but we feel so close to this 'princess' I think it would take a while to get use to it being a boy! 

Have a lovely weekend ladies xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh joe that's so stressful. Bless you, glad things a on the up now x

Stacey goodluck today, I hope she performs well for you. Heehee 

I have been wiped out with a bug, so so Ill. Have just had first food since Thursday lunchtime as I feel a lot better today. Need to try and up my fluids and re-hydrate now too xxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

hi girlies, finally am back online!!!!!!
have had a crazy few weeks but managed to get on computer this am. cant work internet on new phone 
anyway the twins have arrived!!!!!!! they came last saturday 5th october by elective section due to twin 1 breech (girl). was dreading section but it went fine although the first week after was a killer. 
girl twin weighed in at 6'4 and boy at 6'12. this was at 37 +4 weeks gestation. both v healthy! home within 4 days hated hospital stay no help from nurses. 
at the mo they literally sleep non stop its like they are not here!!!!!!!! we wake them every 3 hrs and they eat 2oz formula then back to sleep its nuts but will not last!
DS doing v well which had worried me as is only 2.5 but cos they sleep so much he barely knows they are here!
anywho must dash
congrats to joe on bellas birth its an amazing journey eh?
bearbones am sure twins will be fine, they are so resiliant
2nd time round not long now!
hi to all others 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stacey87

Jellybaby wow!! Congratulations!! Have they got names yet? Lovely weights aswell they sound perfect! Hope you are resting and recovering well. Enjoy your new additions. 


It's fantastic that all these babies are slowly making an appearance, especially after the journey we have gone through together, it's lovely. 

My 3D/4D scan was fab. Can't stop looking at the photos at what she looks like. I'm 27wk 5days, she is measuring bob on and the estimated fetal weight at this stage is 2lb 11oz.   bring on the next 12weeks wahoooooooo. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

JB. Yippeeeee. Congratulations. Clever babies cooking until then and fab weights. Xxx

Stacey I'm so glad u loved it. Eeeeek. Not long now xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Well done jelly! Congratulations Xx

Just a quick one from me to say I gave birth on Friday to a 7lb 12 girl, can't believe I'm a mum! Birth was a bit traumatic as she was in the wrong position but drugs and forceps got her here safely.

Hope you're all well Xx


----------



## stacey87

Wow mrs b another one!! Super congratulations   well done, birth definitely sounds about traumatic, I'm scared! Ha.


Eeeeeeeek bearbones I think you are next on the list! Obviously come December, we don't want them here any sooner! 


Xxxxx


----------



## joe1977

Congrats Jelly and MrsB!!!!

Bella is back up to 6lb and doing well. Had my phone bill and saw the calls to the hospital. I didnt call them till 4pm not 2.30pm as I thought so my labour was only 1 hour and 21 minutes  

Fingers crossed all ok 2nd time, Bear hope you are recovering and Stacey I'm glad your scan was good xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi lovely ladies!!

OH wow this is all so exciting!! Congratulations to MrsB and Jelly!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wonderful news! Would love some piccis if we allowed to put them on here? Hope recovery is going well!!!! 

Joe hope Bella is doing well, fantastic to hear she is putting on weight!! WOW for the quickest labour ever!!

AFM all good here! Due next week! Exhausted and ready for baby to arrive now but sooo happy to have got this far and feeling so blessed!!


----------



## stacey87

2nd time sorry I thought bear was due next....! Eeeeeeeek all of your due dates seem to have come around really quick! It's mad thinking if my 1st IVF would have worked i would be due this month too! Only 11 and a half weeks til due date though, in last trimester now wahoooooooooo.

2nd time sending lots of luck for your labour/birth. Keep us updated xxxxx I'm so excited for you all!!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Stacey- not long for you now either!! How are you feeling?! third trimester is great, getting real now! Are you ready?

My pregnancy has FLOWN by but now i'm getting to that stage of waiting (impatiently!). DS was 16 days late and both my nephews were over a week late so not expecting an early baby anyway. But seeing consultant a week tomorrow to discuss what to do if baby hasn't arrived on time because of my SPD etc. etc. But I'm willing to put up with pain a bit longer as I know baby is safest inside me for now and has a bit more time to grow a little bit bigger!

MrsB did you go to Cheltenham or Gloucester? i'm off to Gloucester but had DS at Cheltenham so don't know what to expect!

Hope Joe, JB and MrsB you are all well and enjoying your very beautiful babies! What a crazy year it has been for us all.


----------



## stacey87

I'm feeling great, starting to feel abit tired again. I'm only 5ft, 28weeks but measuring at 29weeks, got quite a big bump and the baby is breech at the min.think because I'm only short I feel really big, and struggling abit with work, I'm a vet nurse and have to restrain a lot of animals on a daily basis, it's quite difficult with a bump in the way! It's definitely starting to feel real now though   we still have the nursery to finish and still feel like we have stuff to buy, but when I look at the amount of stuff we do have maybe we don't actually have that much left to buy! Do you ever feel completely ready?? Not sure I'll ever feel "ready" as such..maybe this comes nearer the time?

Hope you ladies are settling in with your new babies   would love to see a pic of them all xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Emily May arrived on monday, 6lb 15oz. Waters went friday night. No contractions so induced sunday morning. No contractions all day. Had drip sunday evening, not dilating and no contractions. Was preparing for c section monday morning when started getting strong contractions. An hour later fully dilated! 45 minutes later started to push, 12 minutes latrer she was here!! Very happy and DS besotted.

Hope you are all well
xx


----------



## stacey87

Oh my word 2nd time!! Congratulations wahoooooooooooo. Welcome to the world Emily May. All of you ladies who have given birth already seemed to have given birth early....do you think that's an IVF thing? I soooooooo want my little princess to come a little early, not too early but a week or two would be great   ha. Well done xxxxxxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

I wondered that too. My DS was 16 days late and my nephews were both 2 weejs late and my mum was late with all of hers. So it was a complete shock for  emily to arrive early!


----------



## Anrol

Oh my good golly gosh, I haven't been on here for a little while 
But there seems to have been a baby explosion whilst I've been away!!!
MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS LADIES.
I am so so happy for you all.
Joe, I hope little baby Bella is putting more weight on for you. 
Jelly, wow, please let me know how it's going with twins, I'm interested in every little detail, did you name them or did I miss that one?
MrsB how's mummy life? This is all soooooooooo exciting on here.
2nd time Wow well done, bet last weekend dragged but then when she decided to come, she really decided to come!!!

How many of us is that left now? I think I'm due last around March 6th.

AFM - we had our 20 week scan las week and it's all good.  We found out that we've got twin girls to look forward to Yay!!! I feel like I've won the jackpot and all my dreams are coming true.


----------



## joe1977

fab news 2ndtime and a lovely name 
Anrol twin girls that is awesome!!

The health visitor weighed Bella yesterday and she is up to 6lb 13oz so my hard work and perseverance has paid off yay! They say she will always be smaller in weight and height not that we are bothered as she is perfect in every way!!

hope everyone else is enjoying mummy time and good luck to those still waiting  xxx


----------



## stacey87

That's great news joe   xx

Anrol glad scan went well and twins are fine. Have you thought of any names? Not many left of us now, think I'm before you at beginning of jan then bearbones before me. Then that's it?? Xx


----------



## holiday_girl

Congratulations 2ndtime! Glad she arrived safe and sound Xx

2 lovely girls for you anrol, is that all of us with girls?!

I'm totally loving being a mum, my girl is very well behaved so getting lovely of sleep. People we tell that to all say well that could all change, why are they so full of doom?

Hope you all have lovely weekends with your bumps and babies Xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Wow congratulations. What a journey to get to being in labour! Bless u. Well done!  Beautiful name. 

Everyone has or is having girls except on twin boy of JB!! That's spooky!  Maybe I'm having two boys to even it out a bit. ??!!

I have one wk left at work. Yippeeeeee. 32wk scan next wk. getting close now, feel a bit like a ticking time bomb already. 

Anrol so pleased ur scan went well xxx


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones I can't believe you are in your last week of work! Although I do only have 4 and a half weeks left myself and boy am I on countdown! Are you massive with those twinnies in there?? I'm big and I only have one, although from behind you wouldn't even know I was pregnant. Not long to go at all for you really, are you ready? I reckon there's at least one boy in there!  

How's everyone settling in with their new little treasures?? 

I've been to the docs today, my irons really low so on iron tablets, no wonder ive been feeling shattered, I just kept putting it down to my ever expanding waist making me feel so tired. Hoping these tabs will give me a boost. Can't believe I'm 30 weeks tomorrow eeeeeeeeeeek     

Quick question.....have you all had the flu jab?? I got a letter for it because I'm pregnant (never had a flu jab before) and booked in for it a couple of wks ago, but at the time I was full of a cold so cancelled it but I feel abit reluctant to book in for it again. I've heard a lot of horrible stories about it making ppl poorly so not sure whether to have it or not? Especially as I've never had it before....


Xxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Stacey have it done. I had it and was fine. Flu in pregnancy would be awful or flu when you have a newborn baby to care for would be a nightmare. My consultant really recommended it. 

I am absolutely massive. From behind nothing !! I am measuring 44 wks. Hahahaha. No mat tops cover bump properly now. 

Had 32 wk scan today. Both babies are 4lb3oz so looking good. Both are head down now too so I am being pushed into a VB if I go into labour before my section date which I am not prepared for nor up for. Help! Lol. 

Babies hospital bag is packed and I think I will do mine this wknd. 2 days left of work - scary huh!!

Hope your iron tabs kick in soon. Although u will
Have black poo. Haha. Xx


----------



## Anrol

Hi Stacey,
I had my flu jab at the beginning of October. I didn't get any reaction to it and whilst my husband,family and friends have all got colds in the last couple of weeks I haven't. I know they call it the flu jab but it seems to ward off colds too.

Also, if you can eat lots of kiwi fruits I believe they are a terrific source of iron, and broccoli. Worth a try!

Bearbones 44 Weeks Blimey and your only 32. I'm pretty huge too, and I'm 22 weeks today so I'm anticipating my maternity clothes not fitting me for long. My hubby has been doing research for me and we've discovered that Maceys in America now deliver to the UK and they do bigger sizes over there. And they've got a sale on.

AFM nothing new really, getting bigger but not really feeling that much going on. Got another scan in a fortnight that I just can't wait for and getting lots of hand me downs from friends and family. 

Hope the rest of you are well,

Anrol


----------



## joe1977

Hi Anrol
Make sure you look at the baby clothes as I got a wardrobe full for Bella from their sale earlier this year. Really beautiful, good quality and not the same as everyone else has over here. Their prices are excellent value and much cheaper than here too


----------



## Bearbones1

Good advice on Macy's ladies. Thanks!!  

Anrol hope the scan comes quickly. Yes my MW said last wk she reckoned there was no way I will make it to 38wks because of my size already. Lol. We shall see. 

Last day of work tomorrow. Then I can get organised x


----------



## stacey87

Bloody hell bearbones you must be huge! Lol. Hope you enjoyed your last day of work. I've just worked my last Friday and I've only got 16 more working days to do.wooooooooo. These babies will be here before know it  

I had a look at Macy's too...some great little outfits on there! Xxx


----------



## joe1977

Hi ladies, hope you are all well and those with babies enjoying them!
Piccie of my little princess for you xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Joe

Beautiful princess

Enjoy every minute of her


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Joe she is beautiful!!!!!!!

Attached a pic of Emily too (a friend of a friend wanted a newborn to practice photographing so we got lots like these for free!) I'm hoping to get a chance to catch up on here very soon!! 

Hope you are all well 
xxx


----------



## stacey87

Ahhhhhhhhhhh these babies are beautiful!!!! xx


----------



## Martha Moo

2nd time around

Emily is just beautiful

Congratulations 

Donna


----------



## joe1977

Thanks ladies and Emily is gorgeous too xxx


----------



## Anrol

Well, it's official IVF babies are definitely the most gorgeous! The baby photo's are just beautiful. 

Just seeing your little babies and feeling my two starting to move makes the whole journey worthwhile.


----------



## jellybaby81

hi to all, really quick post from me while i have a second.......
second time round, massive congrats on emily she is to die for!!!!!!!!!!!
do we only have 3 ladies waiting now? 2 sets of twins?? not long now
weird how i have had the only boy so far!
anrol u asked for some twin info i believe?? I am living in twin madness (plus toddler to boot) Things are seriously chaotic around here but manageable, you just dont get a minute
Twins born 37 +3 electivesection, named Jacob and Kate, home in 4 days. 5 weeks old now. they feed 3 hourly day and night, but do the odd 4 hour gap but its rare, thats 14 bottles a day for me
I feed them at the same time regardless of who woke and they sleep in the same cot. we have one upstairs and one down. they are not mad about chairs or swing and can be quite unsetlled during awake time which is tough as cant hold both! nights are tough but we take it in shifts. I go to bed at 9pm and hubby feeds at 12am then i get up at 3am so thats working for us but am still shattered, 
feel free with the questions
hope u are all getting good rest in
Jelly


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi all,

Thankyou so much! She is really perfect and we are loving getting to know her already. So happy!! My DH had given me a bit of a hard time about her being a girl when I was pregnant but he is completely besotted with her and life is good!

Tired though hehe! Emily was born with tongue tie which made feeding difficult. We got that cut but then we both had thrush so my nipples were sooooo painful. It is just starting to get better and despite that she is well over her birth weight and weighs 8lb 1oz already! So happy and glad I preserved with breastfeeding but it wasn't easy hoping it will get easier.

My goodnesssss JB don't know how you manage twins and a toddler?!!? Have you got lots of support? sounds completely crazy, hope someone can give you a break soon.

Anrol, Bearbones and Stacey how are you all feeling? how's it all going? not long now!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Oh forgot to say, got my dissertation results and I have a 2:1 degree!

It has been an amazing year and never could have done it without your help.

Becca
xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Wow becca congratulations !! Well done you, what an achievement , Emily is gorgeous! 

Lovinb the baby pictures guys - they are so sweet - and REAL!!! 

Jelly good to hear from you. Sound manic!  Not sure I've bought enough bottles when you put it like that. Lol!! 

Stacey can't remember if I've read or not. Did you enjoy the 3d scan?
You must be almost done at work now??

I am laying with a frozen muslin over my bump. I have got PUPPP. It's a horrible itchy red pregnancy rash and it is torture. I feel like sitting crying most days. The cold wet muslin offers a bit of relief so I can hopefully get back to sleep. I've been given steroid ointment from the doc but that yet to work and it stings!!!!  Ahhhhh!  Only cure is delivery so looks like I'm stuck with it for another 4 wks.  

I have stocked my freezer with millions of portions of food - chilli, bolognese, beef stew, lamb casserole, chicken curry. So hopefully we will eat on the hectic days where there is no time for cooking !! 

Anrol is your 24wk scan this wk? 

Hope all is well xxxx


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones that sounds rubbish! My belly itches the odd time, but it is just the odd time, nothing compared to you, you poor thing. 4 weeks with it will seem like a lifetime but given how quick the weeks are going it will soon fly by, hang on in there. Big hugs. And just think 4 weeks time, if the monkeys don't come early, you will have your beautiful babies with you   
Yes 3D scan was fab! She is sticking two fingers up on the DVD though, it's so funny. 

We went to our first antenatal class last night, was abit boring and dragged but the next two weeks are about bathing etc and labour/birth/pain relief, so think I'll go to them ones then might give the rest a miss. I've brought my mat leave forward a week early, so I've only got next week to work, wahoooooooo. I'm ready to rest and put my feet up now. 

2nd time congrats on your degree! Sounds like you have had a rough time last couple of weeks but glad things are improving and looking up. Well done on keeping up with breast feeding, and I'm sure it will start to get easier.


Our nursery furniture comes tomorrow...I'm so excited!

Hope everyone else is ok  xxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh good news on work. Yippeeee. And yay to putting the nursery together . I found nct classes boring too. I missed a couple but I have met lots of new friends - we have met for a cuppa a few times the past couple of weeks. That's the main reason I did it as I don't know many people locally x


----------



## Anrol

Hey ladies,

Becca, Wow congratulations you have done so well getting your degree with everything else that's been going on for you. That's no small achievement and your going to look back in years to come and wonder how on earth you did it! And well done on the feeding. That must have been tough.

Bearbones, OMG that would drive me insane. I know you probably already have, but have you tried treatments for nappy rash? My husband is a chemist and we've been buying the baby wash, nappy balms etc and found the Burt Bees stuff that has no nasty chemicals in it. It's called baby bees and it's ever so lovely, not cheap but goes a lot further so in the long run I suppose the same price. May be worth a try?
I'm latching on to your idea of a freezer full of ready cooked food. I think that will be my Christmas break mission to get prepared. I'm going to start the freezer run down from now in readiness.

Stacey, One of the best days I've had so far was when the nursery furniture arrived. It made everything so real, and now I love going in there every day just for a little peep.

Jellybaby, OMG that sounds hectic. 14 bottles a day? In that case I think that I had better go and buy some more. I'm going to try and feed myself but I'm not sure how feasible it is with two of them. I bet every day goes by in a blur for you.

AFM I had my 24 week scan yesterday and everything is perfect. They are both average size and growing at the same rate. My health is spot on and if it wasn't for my growing bump I wouldn't actually know that I was pregnant. Long may it last! well, apart from the difficulty getting comfortable in bed but I can't moan about it, it seems a minor thing in the long run.
The consultant told me yesterday that they won't let me go past 39 weeks so that makes my new date 28th Feb @ 39 weeks. And I suppose as soon as Christmas is out of the way it should fly by........

Hope everyone else is ok with their little ones, and yes Jellybaby, any tips you can pass along the way please feel free, I'm all for an easy life. 

Take care everyone x


----------



## Bearbones1

Anrol I haven't tried anything like that no. I was trying to see if the steroid ointment helped first but after another night of minimal sleep through feeling so itchy I was going to go to the chemist today!! I will look for baby bees - thank you!!
Really pleased everything is going swimmingly well for you.  yes I'm sure after christmas it will fly by. I have been wondering how you feed in hospital if we are in for four days. I am going to try to bf but more so was going to express so hubby can help etc. so do I need to bring a million bottles to hospital and how would they stay sterile. Maybe they give you bottles!?!  I have bought a starter kit (tiny sterile bottles of premade formula) so have them to fall back on - but not many. Xx


----------



## stacey87

Well my nursery furniture arrived this am so we have the exciting task of putting it all together tonight and over the weekend   can't wait to start sorting out all of her clothes and putting them away. 
I finished yesterday for maternity leave wahoooooo I brought it forward a week because It was getting so hard work, I can barely do my job and my ankles have started to ache so figured it would be best just to finish earlier rather than push myself. Soooo here I am drinking cups of tea and I haven't even got dressed yet! 

How is everyone else? Bear how are you getting on? Not long for you at all now   xxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Anrol- so glad to hear all is well! Bet you are so excited now. Lovely to hear they are a good size. Glad to hear you are feeling so well. It will certainly fly by after Christmas! Have you started to get things ready?

Bearbones- how's the ictchiness? Doesn#'t sound like fun!

Stacey- eeek yay for furniture!! Did you manage to put it together ok? Happy maternity leave!! Hope you are enjoying it?

AFM all good here! Emily is doing great, piling the lbs on. She is also sleeping 10-5 at night time! My DS was exactly the same and i'm feeling very guilty! Did discuss with the HV about waking her up but she's almost 6 weeks old, she's having LOTS of wet and dirty nappies and she feeds every 1 1/2 in the daytime so she is getting plenty so i'm just going to enjoy it. Do feel very guilty though when my SIL and my Sisters babies still wake up (and one of them is 4 years old). No idea how my babies do it as soon as they make even the slightest noise I pick them up, I've never been able to let them cry so glad they sleep on their own. Enjoying mat leave hugely, but as I've finished my degree can get a job as an RN next summer which is exciting but don't want to think about it yet, just enjoying being at home with my kiddies.

Hope you're all well, can't wait to hear your news!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Aww what a lovely update 2ndtime. I hope mine are great at night like urs. 

The itchyness is the worst experience of my life. I have spent the last 3 weeks in hysterics and felt suicidal - despite having two babies inside me. I cannot tell you how awful each hour has been. I've been in and out of hospital without anyone helping me. I finally saw my cons on weds. Had a total meltdown and when she saw my whole body - which by the way looks like I've had acid poured all over me- she listened. I have had two steroid shots for the babies lungs and am seeing her on Sunday to discuss early delivery. It's not that early as I will be 37 weeks on Sunday so please please pray that she allows us to go ahead. I even said I would go for an induction if she refused to bring forward my csec date.  Anyway - amazingly the steriods have helped my skin immensely and she has given me tablets to help sleep (which I didn't take tonight as I was wiped out all day today!! Haha). Sorry I haven't been up to updating until now. 

Stacey yay for may leave. What have you done so far? Anything planned?  Have you stocked up freezer with meals?? 

Hope everyone is well. 

Ps. 36 wk scan showed babies estimated at 6lb and 6lb 5oz xxx


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones-lovely weights! Fingers crossed they can come a little early, even with the steroids now helping I can only imagine how fed up you must be. Glad you are feeling better though and getting better nights sleep. Not long now til your babies are here, although I'm sure it feels forever to you. Sounds like you have had a horrible past few weeks, poor thing. 

Well my first week of maternity leave and I've done bugger all   oh-apart from get my nails done but that's it. Struggling to get comfy and sleep at night so just been catching up during the day. Feels great to put my feet up. Have planned to be abit more productive next week though, going to clean the whole house top to bottom, change the bedroom around etc. oh-I have washed some vests and sleep suits though   hehehe.

I saw my consultant on tues who said the baby was no longer breech and had turned and her head is well down and in the right position.....so pleased. I'm going to get the ball out next week and start using it, I'll go insane if this baby comes late!!


2nd time-sounds like Emily's doing fab   and lucky you with that sleeping pattern hehe. and don't think about next year yet, just enjoy every minute in the here and now because time will soon fly by.

Hope everyone else is well. Xxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi girls,

So lovely to read all the progress, bear I'm glad your itching has improved, that sounded like torture! Stacey congratulations on mat leave, it all starts to feel so real. 2ndtimearound I'm envious of that sleep although you certainly would need it looking after two now!

Well we're doing good, started the bedtime routine and it's going really well. Felt at such a loose end to begin with but nice to have some couple time again. I'm writing as I lie in bed with my sleeping little girl in my arms, this time last year I had just started down reg meds, I still marvel about where we are now.

Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Twinnies arrived safe and well.

Jessica Grace born 0552 and William James born 0633 on monday 2/12/13. They are absolutely Devine !!! So yummy. Xxx. Both needed forceps and the birth was very traumatising for me, I am going to have counselling because the flashbacks are distressing. It was difficult keeping two babies on the monitors and Jessica got stuck - even the forceps took a while and a lot of force to get her out. She suffered a few injuries that we are hoping wont be permanent. Each days am feeling better though. Sorry it's taken me a while to update - I thought I'd done it!!! Heehee I feel so so lucky we have a perfect girl and a boy. It's a dream come true. Xx


----------



## joe1977

What an awful experience to go through but I am so thrilled you have your two beautiful babies now xxxx


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones been thinking about you wondering how you was getting on! Fantastic to see the twins have arrived and massive congratulations!! Sorry to hear it was so traumatising though   awww bet you can't stop looking at them. Take care and look after yourself and try keep us updated when you have time   xx


I'm on countdown now, I'm 36wks 2days. Baby's head almost fully engaged and I can tell she has definately dropped, although I know this doesn't necessarily mean she will come early....but if she would like to pop out just a little early then that will be just grand   we are ready to meet her now. 

Hope everyone is ok. Awww your first Christmas with all your babies hehe xxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Well done bear! That sounds horrendous, you should definitely get some support to deal with it. The scary memories do fade in time which probably feels impossible right now. Huge congratulations on getting your purple team here safely though! Hope you're managing some recovery time, get straight on the post natal vitamins and try to find time to take them! Think you're in for a magic/manic Christmas xx 

Stacey you could be any day now, hope your not too uncomfortable. You've a great reason for avoiding the crazy Christmas shopping!

Hope everyone is getting on okay. I've been treated to some lovely evenings and nights as little one has really nailed the concept of bedtime! Looking forward to our first family Christmas xx


----------



## Anrol

Hi everyone,

Been so busy recently I've only just got a chance to catch up on here. 

Bearbones I am so pleased that your little ones have arrived. Hopefully the itching has stopped now that they are here. Your experience sounds absolutely horrific, and I'm so glad that your through this side and I'm sure your darling girl will make a full recovery. 

Everyone else I'm sorry I don't have time to do personals, I'm going to waddle into my local town to get some atmosphere. So far I've been so busy in work I haven't had time to do anything. It does sound as though you are all doing well and are happy with your new arrivals.

Afm I'm huge. Measured 32 weeks at 26. Had my 28 week scan this week and everything is going really well. My only problem is my trotter feet and sausage fingers. Going to have to try and freeze my hand to get my wedding rings off later before they cut my finger off. Other than that though no complaints this far!

Will be back sooner to catch up with everyone, have been a bit lax!

Anrol


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies 

Bear congratulations on the arrival of Jessica grace and William James

Hope you are healing ok

Stacey almost ready to meet your beautiful one

Anrol hope you had a good time waddling 
How are you feeling have you someone cooking dinner for you at Christmas 

Hope all our new arrivals are doing well and mummies of course 

Donna


----------



## stacey87

Hope all of you lovely ladies and your families had a wonderful christmas xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Almost at your EDD Stacey. Are you hanging in there ok?  Been thinking of you xx

William was admitted to hospital on NYE and we have been here since. He had a terrible cough and was struggling to breath and not taking feeds well. He has worsened and today moved to HDU for extra help. It's so awful. Jessica is at home with daddy and I miss her so much. Our little family is all separated :-(


----------



## holiday_girl

Oh bear that's terrible! You're in the best place even though it's scary. Hope William improves quickly and you're all back together at home soon. 

XxXx


----------



## stacey87

Sorry to hear that bearbones, what a worrying and stressful time for you and your little family and such a rubbish start to the new year. Thinking of you and fingers crossed william gets better soon. 

I'm ok, super fed up and wake up every day thinking is today going to be the day...had a few twinges, vaginal pains, backache etc but nothing to really suggest she is on her way. Got midwife again on Tuesday on my due date so fingers crossed things go in the right direction from there. 

Keep us updated when you have a spare sec and let us know how William is. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Get bouncing on your ball or stomping up and down stairs. Hope she makes an appearance soon. 

William had a temp I the night and has been sick after last two feeds so he is now on IV fluids and nil by mouth. Poor baby


----------



## Anrol

Bear, quickly from me as on my phone. I really hope William is better for you soon, poor little scrap. They can do fantastic things these days and I hope all us we'll for you soon.
Stacey- I feel your pain! Measuring 38 weeks is and I'm only 31. Still got 2 months to go and I've been into hospital twice in two weeks with suspected ore eclampsia. Ok now though, I think. I hope you go very soon, but as Bear says, get bouncing!


----------



## stacey87

Ahh poor William, really do have everything crossed for him to make a speedy recovery. I can't imagine what you must be feeling/going through  

Anrol-you poor thing, glad all is well now though but sounds like you have had a rough time! 

I've been bouncing! I've been on walks aswell, which I do think helps as I get vaginal pains when I'm walking (slightly embarrassing when in the middle of the supermarket though as they are shooting pains and take me by surprise lol) and think this is due to her pushing down, but been getting these for weeks. I don't blame her though for wanting to stay inside all cosy, this weather isn't exactly anything you want to get excited about is it! 

Xxxx


----------



## stacey87

Well due today and no signs of baby yet....got midwife this afternoon so will see what she says. It feels abit weird today, it feels like its my birthday in a way and I'm excited but yet it's highly unlikely anything will happen. Just feels such a milestone to get to this stage     not much longer now, within the next two weeks baby WILL be here...wahooooooo. 

Bear been thinking about you, how's William??

Xxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did you all have a good Christmas?

Bearbones HUGE congratulations on the arrival of your twins, what beautiful names!! I am so sorry to hear William has been poorly. How is he now?? How's it all going? Thinking of you, must be so hard with Jessica at home and William in hospital.

Stacey- eek!! How are you feeling?1 Any twinges?! My son was 2 weeks and 2 days late so I totally understand what it's like being late!!

How's everyone else getting on?

Crazy to think back to this time last year...was injecting myself and sniffing etc in the hope of a miracle, and now my miracle is 11 weeks old and I love her so much!

A pic of my big boy and little girl!


----------



## stacey87

Ahh 2nd time your children are beautiful! 

The midwife yesterday said the head is engaged, she examined my cervix and said it was nice and soft and 'favourable' and was 1.5cm dilated and could feel the head, so she did a sweep   so just keeping fingers crossed something happens soon. I've had more vaginal pains, more so after I have been for a walk, so think she is pushing down more and think I've lost more of the mucos plug this morning. Come on baby get a wriggle on!!!!!


----------



## Bearbones1

Thinking of you Stacey xxx


----------



## stacey87

Still no baby yet. Had second sweep today xx


----------



## Anrol

Good luck Stacey, I hope it's quick and painless for you x


----------



## joe1977

Hi all
Stacey I hope things start soon for you 
Bear, hope William is improving and you are turning a corner
2ndtime lovely piccie you must be proud 

Afm, Bella was 15 weeks on Monday oh how time flies!! She never stops smiling and laughing now and is ticklish on her back. She is still ebf so awake a couple of times at night but I don't mind as there is something lovely about those 2am smiles 

Weird to think it will be a year in 2 weeks to the day that little mb as we used to call her was implanted. We plan to have a glass of fizz on the day to mark it.

Love to all xxxx


----------



## stacey87

Well ladies.....this baby of mine is keeping us waiting good and proper. Had 3 sweeps and still nothing so booked in tomorrow to be induced..when ill be 14 days over! Everybody else's IVF babies have seemed to make an early appearance but oh no not mine! Little monkey. After going so far over and waiting so long I'm absolutely terrified I'm going to have the labour from hell just finish this whole journey off with. Terrified to be induced and the fear of the unknown is killing me. After waiting so long I just cannot wait to finally hold my precious baby in my arms.

Bear hope William is now a lot better.

Joe wowzers I can't believe Bella is 16weeks already, time really does fly! Enjoy your glass of fizz when the time comes! 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Stacey lots of luck for tomorrow! My son was 16 days late but then i went into labour naturally hours before i was induced. My waters broke early with emily but labour didnt start so i was induced. The induction went so much better than thr natural labour. Just take lots in with you, we took a laptop and lots of dvds as its a very slow process. Cant wait to hear your news!


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh Stacey I hope you have your little bundle in your arms now. My induction was really straightforward too. Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## stacey87

Well ladies baby Harriet was born 3.45am yesterday weighing 8lb 1.5oz! Labour was horrible, they were constantly worried about her heart rate through out, she ended up having loads of blood tests taken from her head and a clip put on her head to monitor O2 Sats and heart. Finally got to 10cm and started pushing but she wouldn't budge because she was back to back..ended up in theatre for an emergency forceps delivery and ended up having an episiotomy and third degree tears! Hated the whole process but so glad she is here safe   and the day before my birthday too hehe. Lovely present to wake up to this morning   xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Yay!!!! Congratulations hunny. What a beautiful name. Well done. What did she weigh?

Your birth sounds like mine. Pretty hellish. :-(  my stitches healed alot quicker than I thought they would if that helps you any. Lots of love and happy birthday x


----------



## Bearbones1

Just saw weight!! Sorry!!  Cute little lady. Xxx


----------



## joe1977

Congratulations Stacey, sounds horrendous but an ordeal which I am sure will be forgotten soon enough once baby Harriet keeps you busy!! Xx


----------



## Anrol

Stacey, many congratulations on your beautiful baby.

I absolutely adore the name Harriet, we wanted it but it doesn't go with our surname. Unfortunately! 

Bear, how is little William now. I hope he's on the mend for you.

Hope everyone else is ok.

AFM, I'm the last of our little group and I'm sat o. My hospital bed after an emergency admission with pre-eclampsia on Wednesday. Looks like I'll be having a planned c section at 35 weeks which is next Thursday. Never mind, I'm in the best place. Thank goodness for iPhones and Internet eh!


----------



## stacey87

Oh Anrol how stressful for you. Least you are in the right place though, hope you are being well looked after. Is that you staying in hosp til section next week? Xx


----------



## joe1977

Anrol that's awful but you're in the right place, hope you don't get too fed up in the hospital till then xx


----------



## Bearbones1

My goodness Anrol. Well done on making it so far. Those babies are well cooked so try not to worry about anything. Glad you have Internet access. Have they given you a day next week ?  Is there anything you need to buy?  Big hugs 

William is much better now thank you.  He lost a lot of weight but I has them weighed on Thursday and he has over taken Jessie now. He is 10lb and she is 9lb15 . Off out for dinner for my bday tonight. Remember I got my bfn on my bday last yr!!! What a difference a yr makes. 😍

The twins have colds now - poor wee mites.


----------



## stacey87

Hope you had a lovely birthday bear. I know exactly how you feel, to have Harriet here the day before my birthday felt and still feels unreal compared to the upset, hurt and disappointment I was feeling exactly 12months ago.  really is a dream come true. 

So glad William is feeling better but how rubbish they both have colds. Harriet keeps sneezing but is yet to break in to anything more. 

Anrol thinking of you. Hope you aren't too bored xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Wow, what a lot of news I've missed! Congratulations Stacey, Harriet is a lovely name, I also had an 'interesting' birth and struggled to think I'd ever feel back to normal again but it does happen! Rest when you can I know it's hard. It took me a while to de-traumatise but it comes with time xx 

Bear I'm glad William is better, those weights sound good!

Anrol I'm sorry you're in hospital but I hear c-section is a really safe way to arrive for your little ones. Plus you won't have all the pesky pelvic floor stuff to contend with!

2ndtimearound that's a lovely pic of your little ones, hope you're getting on well x 

Joe it sounds like you're having a great time with Bella, the smiles are the best bit of being a mum!

We're doing well, we've just reached 15 weeks and little one is gearing up for a growth spurt I think and is feeding like it's going out of fashion, especially at night when 2 hour feeds seem to be the new normal! I'm just cracking on though as hopefully this is the run up to her sleeping through. We're off on holiday in a couple of weeks so we had comedy session getting her first passport pic. 
I also keep thinking of a year back, I think I was on the 2ww at this point and I still can't really believe it all worked out, feel so lucky!

Xx


----------



## joe1977

Hi ladies, well 12 months ago today we had our transfer and in 2 days our little girl will be 4 months old. What an amazing 12 months!  
Little piccie of Bella for you xxxx


----------



## Anrol

Hi everyone,

Nice to see your all thriving and happy.

I'm on my phone from my hospital bed, so being quick.

Got pretty bad pre-eclampsia and they've also detected a heart condition. My BP is 186/116 so not feeling the best right now.
Having my girls by c section tomorrow at 34+6. Going down first thing. Send me some positive thoughts ladies!!!

Will post an update (proper one) as soon as I get a change.

Hugs to you All x


----------



## holiday_girl

Will be thinking of you, enjoy meeting your little ones xx


----------



## joe1977

Good luck anrol,     xxx


----------



## stacey87

Good luck Anrol xxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Thinking of you lovely. In a few hours your little beauties will be here. Sending positive vibes your way. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Anrol

Hello everyone, 

It's all over and last Wednesday I had two beautiful daughters by c section. Twin 1 Georgia Mary weighed In At 5lb1oz and twin 2 Matilda Rose weighed in at 5lb12oz. And that was 5+ weeks early!
I still have pet and my BP is through the roof. Tilly has been I. Special care until yesterday and they both had to be tube fed but are bottle feeding now.
The c section was rough as they had to use forceps on Georgia and she's lack and blue bless her.
I'm sure it'll be a distant memory one day tho.
Hope everyone else on here is well, got to go its neat visiting hours. Hoping to be out of here in next few days. Fingers crossed x


----------



## holiday_girl

Well done Anrol! Beautiful names and fab weights! Well done getting them here safely, I'm so pleased for you xxx


----------



## joe1977

Fab news anrol and all good wishes for a speedy recovery xx

Not sure if anyone is interested in connecting on ********, it would be lovely to see photos of all the little ones. If you are interested please pm me for profile link


----------



## stacey87

Yayyyyy congratulations Anrol, well done   hope you are recovering well xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Wow what fabulous weights!  Huge huge congratulations, beautiful names. I hope you're recovering well. Forceps are horrible but she will heal very quickly with hopefully no permanent damage xx

Yes ** sounds like a good idea x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

I'm up for ******** too! I use it a lot more and don't check on here much these days. Could we have a little group?

HUGEEEEEEE congratulations anrol, beautiful names and really good weights! Well done you xxxx


----------



## joe1977

I have created a secret group so completely private. I can add people if you want to pm me your ** profile


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Congrats anrol, speedy recovery, hope you soon are home with your precious babies

Lovely to see all the bumps become babies

Stacey how are you getting on with your wee one

Donna


----------



## holiday_girl

I'm up for a little secret ******** group, I'm always conscious that all we post on here is public. Hope you're all doing well x


----------



## stacey87

Anrol and bear if you are on ******** you need to join our little secret group then we can see your beautiful babies!! Xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh how do I find you


----------



## joe1977

If you pm me some ** details so I can find and friend you, I can add you xx


----------

